# Leaky Gas Knocked OUT & my whole story



## PokerFace

*EDIT: check out most recent thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/347969-pfs-lg-exercises-guide/

This threads may contain scenes of digital penetration, sexual reference, money talk and personal details. If youre not okay with any of this please refrain from reading. Also, I am not a professional trainer. If you want to follow a workout regimen, please refer to a professional bodybuilder. I would love to give advice on excercises, but Im sure there is more qualified people who can do that for you and your body out there.*
*UPDATE: There is another edit at the bottom this this first post. Please read.

Discord chat https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e *

Goodmorning.

I am here to share the whole story of how I got - and get rid of - damn air escaping me with no warning- mostly in public. (!) and the reasons this was happening on the first place. This post is gonna be quite long so if you have no time or wanna rush to the end I am gonna highlight the part where I discuss how I healed it, althought it may make a lot more sense if you read the whole thing just so you can better relate to it. I am not english speaking native so I'll warn you on that too.

Ok so here's the story. I'm 31, I have been quite shy as a kid, remember having had very bad bowel habits and eating pretty much junk food most of my life (I had my first salad when I was 27). By the way, I haven't had much of digestive problems (expect going maybe twice a week) until I was maybe 24, that's when I realized milk had started giving me bad bloating and gas. One day I visited my friend who raises and kills pigs (yes). That day I deceded I was never gonna eat a pig again. I started reading books about vegan diet and everything, and I introduced vegetables to my day, I mean, a lot of it. My stomach decided I was an a$$hole for doing this to him and started bothering me, bloating, and making me go one or twice a day (!) This wan't much of a problem, but it did change the chemicals in there, for sure. One day I read a book about milk and dairy causing cancer, so I quit it because of course I am hypocondiariac and I was going to die of cancer if I didn't.

Three years into the vegan diet, I was a gas chamber. Gas was there 24/7, bowel movements where getting urgent and I spent half of my day thinking about the toilet. I am not sure of how people could even have a decent life without a bidet, but I couldn't bear how vegetables would leave me not clean down there, so I started cleaning up pretty intensly. I could not stand exiting the bathroom without being completely clean. So what happened? A damn anal fissure showed up, caused by the toilet paper friction. It started gradually and slowly got to the point where the pain during the emptying was so unbearable I seriously thought I'd die of pain. I spent the whole day thinking about my next bathroom appointment and I was in so much pain that I just thought I'd rather starve myself that follow the whole eat - sh!t process.

I got a tube of hyaluronic acid and healed the fissure, even thought it did and does open again if the stool is very big or hard. So at this point I had constant bloating, massive gas, pain for the fissure, and stool that were not completely exiting. I was miserable. The pain and discomfort was so bad I was basically expelling gas 24/7, intentionally, even in public. So much was the bloating and the pain, I'd rather let it go.

Then one day it happened. I was at the library studying and all of a sudden I do smell it. It was there, I wasn't round people so I didn't notice anyone noticing it but me. The following day, it happened again, this time on a crowded subway. I thought it was someone else. Then it kept happening again and again, even at the movie theatre. I thought I had a bad case of bad breath, because it wasn't really that strong. And because we are not biologically prone to accept that we leak gas.

Then one day it hit me, hard:
I was on the line waiting to get on the professors room (I still thank the gods above for this not happening while I was inside with him) and smelled it again. I could no longer deny it:

My ASS HAD GOTTEN HIS OWN FORCE OF WILL AND HIS OWN BRAIN, HE HAD DIVORCED ME. 
THE WHOLE GAS BLOATING IN ME STARTED ESCAPING ON HIS OWN.

I was leaking gas, in public, in front of the same people I was making jokes with. 
I slowly turned away and ran out the of universty as fast as I could. Then I got on the subway, hoping this would not happen. But it did. Luckily no one could ever know who had done it, being a crowded vagon. But I got so depressed I had to walk home for the following 2 km.

There it was, me was 30. I was being punished for being handsome, dirty rich and having champagne and girls everytime I wanted. I had the most fullfilling and beautiful life with my own private pools and my perfect blonde hair. I had it all in life so now I had to pay for it. Somebody must have cursed me, I was finished. My life was finished.
I locked myself home, never went back to university and never got out for months. This whole thing just kept going on.. nothing could stop my leaky gas. It was damn febraury, I could not go anywhere because everywhere I'd go it had to be in a closed place, because of the cold. I had no sex in months, I watched the whole doctor House, Grey's anatomy, Lost, and a thousands other movies and series on my couch. With my dog, who still loved me no matter what.

I started going out in public on may, when I could have a coffee or a drink with people on the outside, where it was unlikely for someone to smell the gas. One of the worst part of this whole nightmare was that I somehow got used to the smell, so I couldn't tell if I was leaking or not. I spent my birthday on my private boat at Ibiza. (not that bad after all), I got drunk and everything, but never once I did get on the INSIDE of somewhere. I only had sex outside on the boat, it was really funny if you thing about it. Those poor girls trying to get me to bed. OH NO WAY.

So, when the idea of fall and winter coming back hit me like a truck, I went to a doctor. He visited me and said I was fine but had a little bit of rear loose muscle. He told me to excercise. So I went home and looked for excercises for the pelvic floor. To my surprise, I could not do any, it was just too hard and I almost couldn't move the pelvic floor at all. So the next day I got myself a training guide, and realized there was nowhere I could go without protein intake. I broke my diet and started eating red meat and dairy.
In the blink of an eye, my whole body seemed to be born again. In fifteen days I developed muscles on my whole body, the bloating went away completely and I felt like I could now face excercise. DAMN!!!
I bought the gym machines and put them home, started eating lots of proteic food and working out like crazy. Seriously. A whole new pelvic floor grew back down there. I was in shock. How do vegans even survive? I did eat vegetables proteins, but apparently those were not enough. Even fish seemed to be not enough. Maybe my body just can't process certain type of proteins.. who knows. But quitting the vegan diet gave me my digestive system back. 
So I grew muscles and realize i could now completely FEEL the gas pass, although I was not able to control it.

In a couple of weeks I got to the point where I went from not feeling the gass pass (leaky gas), to feel it pass but not be able to control it. Well this of course gave me the time to run away from other people or pretend I had to call someone everytime I felt it coming. That was an EASIER life. But still not a normal life. I saw another doctor, who told me I was perfectly fine but still had a little fissure. I healed it with hyaluronic acid again. Again I could not cope with the fact that I could feel it coming but not hold it in.

*Then one day I realized what the problem was. This, people, is the problem WE ALL have. No matter how convinced you are that the gas is emanating from your skin, or from your anal region, but the smell is the gas you have inside that comes out. Easy and painful to hear as that. *

But let's get to it.

I travel business class. Business class gives you enough space to let it out. I mean, it's not like an official law, but almost everyone does let it go on business class (the flat bed one). I was going to Dubai and I had this huge one coming out. When I was not standing, sometimes I could squeeze my buttcheeks and hold it in, with much pain and fatigue. This one, though, did really had to go. So I went to the plane bathroom and started pushing it out. Guess what? It wasn't going out. I realized just how often it had happened before. You're there most of the time trying to hold it, then you relax and lock yourself in a bathroom, and it just doesn't go out. Does this sound familiar???

That's when I got it. Miscoordnation. We realease gas because we contract the muscle the wrong way. I block it when I want to push it and loose it when I wast to hold it. WHAT THE HELL? I said f^ck it, let's try it, let's try to ignore this wind completely: so this day I was standing there with my buddies (who wouldn't complain much if I'd let one go) and felt it coming down. So I simply didn not give a damn, even about it being loud.

So what happened? It reached the sphincter... and got TRAPPED UP!!!

My automatic inner sphincter grabbed it like nothing new to him. I was WTF??? SERIOUSLY? YOU BASTARD KNEW HOW TO BLOCK GAS THE WHOLE TIME? I started screaming but pretended I was happy about something else with my friends, then got an excuse to leave and got home, laid on the bed and practiced this whole LET IT GOOO new philosophy. In a moment I could feel the inner a$$hole working on his own and hold the air in like it was perfectly fine for him to do it without any effort.

SERIOUSLY? I watched the whole Grey's damn Anatomy for nothing???

The next day I took an appointment with the osteopath that hasn't seen me in half a year -- like I couldn't tell him. --yeah been busy .. ya know man ... -- I went there and laid down and simply said I HAVE PELVIC FLOOR DISFUNCTION, YA BE WARNED! 
He toched me and said yeah, you do -- you are tight as hell, your liver... your lungs. why aren't you breathing? Do you drink water? He did nothing but had me breath for an hour and pushed my stomach and gut, pushed them hard, said I needed to relax cause I was constansly hard (I mean not in THAT way)...

So I learnt how to breath. Again, We do hold our stomach back for no reason and we hold in while we should be letting go until the gas reaches the very bottom, because that's when it gets caught up. We mislearn to hold by trapping it when it's too high, so we block the wrong part of the rectum and we silent it, letting it out because we are tightening the wrong muscles.

I cured leaky gas by training my whole body to relax, to breath, to breathe and to breath.....and before that I had to grow muscles back cause I had none left. You have to train... and train... and learn how to do it! also it helps when you feeling it coming down, relax, and imagine to spread the hole open. Seriously, imaging opening it wide. It will lock! It wll! We got it all wrong!
You guys try it, it is the only cure....May not work the first time, keep it up, don't give up.. When doctor say it's mental, they're idiots. But in a way, it IS mental, but it is mental coordination, brain - muscle coordination. Biofeedback may help if you have no idea of where to start. i didn't do it, but I know it works well.

I am cured as long as I do not fall back into the -clench your muscle tight in like you're dying- scheme. it is hard to act like you let it go in public, that's why it is better to train in the confort of your room and then, when you are trained, go out and walk. let it go when walk.. it will be kept in. You do not realize just how bad we are all pushing muscles all time.. all day.. this is was starts it all. Being shy, there is a definition of patological shyness in the DSM.. it says that bad cause of shyness include the fear to leak gas in public (the fear, not the actual fact happening.) We may all have started bad tightening our muscles there.

But there is a cure! Trust me, I had the worst case. Freaking 24/7 air. Certain food may help beause they reduce the amount of gas, but you don't cure this with food alone, you have to alter the way you react to the tract moving. It's hard, but once you figure it out, it's right there. On your face damn inner spincter sleeping in there waiting to do his job.

I remember a friend of mine going to a funeral of one of his friends.. we were all 20, including the guy, who had killed himself. My friend told me he had problems with his digestive system. 
Nothing keeps me from thinking he killed himself because of leaky gas.

*EDIT:*
Ok so I believe there has been a misconception of what I've been trying to say here. Basically my Whole story thread has turned into a "POKERFACE'S EXCERCISE" kind of thing. Well it was never about that at all. I wasn't saying that with specific excercise your LG would be gone at all. What I clearily state in each post is that it's a matter of control AND muscle function, but only AFTER pelvic floor muscles excercise have been restored by training. Now the thing is that I got so many requests to make an excercise list of whatever I did to get my pelvic floor to function back, that I kinda felt forced to to one, even thought I couldn't be suggesting people to perform excercises when I didn't really know how to reproduce without equioment and machines. I clearily stated I had used gym equipment to get that results back. Since I guess most of you guys couldn't be hitting the gym due to LG, Last thing I could suggest is spending 48k worth of equipment for an in-home gym, given I already get a lot of negativity for apparently keeping saying I am rich. (lol). Well the thing is I have no idea of what excercises you should go if you don't have bodybuilder equipment, So I have no idea of how to possibily suggest you to make an abs and ass and legs program without any gym at hand. I did make a beguinner guide on a small forum I created for LG and that I thought would be useful to collect stories and data, You can find it here: http://lgward.forumattivo.com/login ....but that was just A BEGUINNER GUIDE for lazy asses. Since not many people responded to that after it was posted, I ended up not going past that. This didn't mean those were "POKERFACE'S EXCERCISE TO CURE LG". This was actually just THE FIRST STEP OF THE WHOLE PROCESS. 
I was recently tempted to make a post with actual suggestions for bodybuilders, because you guys need to BUILD muscles, not just train the ones you have there, which basically don't work. But then again what for? Why would I have to deal with negativity and hate for posting a solution that will give zero side effects, zero cost and is completely up to each individual? I NEVER EVEN SAID this would work for everyone. I never did. You are free to try to see the problem the way I did, or just go get a coleosthomy or whatever the hell you are comfortable with. I didn't ever force anyone to do anything, yet still people treat me like I am this bossy big ego guy who thinks this is the only way to get cured. I use to be very propositive into helping other people,, because I've always been this way. But I guess I don't really give a damn anymore if this "trying to help" thing turns into Defende myself and my point of view over other's people surgery and tests, right now I'm complete WHO GIVES A DAMN mood for what you choose or not choose to do about my point of view. Having said that, anyone is welcome to make question about what is discussed here. I do believe most of the topic is exausted. I'm very repetitive about what the causes of LG are for me. It's here, black on white. sadly a lot of posts that I was answering to have disappeared. So from now on I will always use the quote button to highlight what I'm talking about. Also, "only one person (Mariano) other than you was cured thought this" is not true. We don't have data, we can't control lurkers and people who don't post. Mariano has had this for YEARS, and he is doing good right now and managing to have a normal life, so if the only data we collected so far is from someone who has had LG for years, the chances are this approach to LG may work for people who just recently discovered to have it. I'm gonna try to put together a few succes storires, because science works with evidence, but it's not like I feel like I MUST do this to prove anything. I don't really need to prove anything here. Nor do I care if you don't think a combination of muscle and coordination malfucntion is what causes LG to you. Stick up to your bacteria theories or anything that you prefere.
Regards


----------



## centraleurope01

Hello!

I remember when it started i also had shallow breathing but when i noticed it i started to take deep breaths, and do sports and now my breathing is normal. It has something to do with anxiety. When this all started I had the feeling i lost control over my body. This sickness seems stronger than me and my brain cannot corrigate and thinks its the right way things should work.


----------



## PokerFace

Exactly. It does suck to admit there is not a real disease doctors can detect, aside from this disallignment. But there you go. Somebody on here suggested magnesium citrate so I got a box. Actually having the whole belly full of hot water seems to be releasing the pressure from the anal canal already... guess it will go away for ever someday. Right now if I have to go do something that will put me close to other people I simply breath and breath and train to not to hold the air... man I'm so glad it is over but now I have two alarms on my phone that remind me to breathe. I feels so sorry for those who have had this for decades, but I am sure your inner spincter takes very little to be awaken. He never really stops working or you would loose your stool as you walk.

People keep me updated, hopefully we can resolve this for good.


----------



## FARES

THANKS A LOT YOUR TOPIC GAVE ME HOPE


----------



## oceanblue141

How long did it take to cure? How much time did you spend daily practicing? Do we just have to imagine that we are opening/relaxing the sphincter?


----------



## PokerFace

To cure the leaky gas all I did was training the pelvic floor / gluteus-abdomen muscles... I did it a couple times a day...for a couple of weeks at least before it grows .. this lead me to feel the gas pass (no longer leaky gas).. once you 'feel' it pass even if you can't stop it, you have this feeling that you feel it 'arrive' down there and make any possible kind of move to stop it ... and they are totally wrong and they are what causes the muscle loss in the first place.
As to your last question: we have to actually imagine (and act like) we want to open it and make a loud one (!) it's funny but has it never occurred to you that you are somewhere and you have gas in your belly and go somewhere to expel it just because so you can't leak... and then you go and try to push it out and it doesn't ?
Right, it does to me every time. So when you feel the gas arriving down, you have to simply act like you want it out, but the 'loud' way, because the soundless way it doesn't work.
Sorry if I sound crazy but it does indeed work.


----------



## PokerFace

Also in my opinion, LG is always caused by some kind of trauma (you may or may not have been aware of) . If the sphincter gets hurt, it will likely not work properly. Now imagine hurting your thumb.. getting a little wound that hurts. What do you automatically do? You avoid using the thumb. Similarily, when the muscle of the anus that hold in stool and gas and hurts, you automatically stop using it properly and use other muscles to compensate. Then you get used like that and are not able to use it again properly unless you rieducate yourself. My whole thing was caused by a damn anal fissure..


----------



## oceanblue141

"training the pelvic floor / gluteus-abdomen muscles.."

What kind of exercises? Is it Kegels?

"Right, it does to me every time. So when you feel the gas arriving down, you have to simply act like you want it out, but the 'loud' way, "

Loud way in the sense, just relax open the sphincter?

After how long you practiced did you see improvement? After how long you became completely free of LG?


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there I am gonna paste the reply I gave on another forum, I was responding to a woman who said she did some excercises and started to feel the gas pass rather than having it leak with no warning .. she asked for more excercises and this was my answer:

Hello!
If you started feeling it pass it is a sign that the muscle is going from hopelessly weak to just very weak, it'll be better and better. I did not know what excercises to do at first so I did them all (I could be modeling for Calvin Klein right now ahah). Really, I had a gym built at home and did everything. I felt like doing all the machine would bring me to not leave any muscle out. I now asked a girl friend and she says you women can control your clitoris muscle and squeeze it. I think the whole muscles involved are from the clitoris muscle until the muscle over the bone that stays over your anus. You are supposed to be able to keep them shut but us with weakening can't do it until we use them actively. the lower abs are also involved. Squat is very good, but you have to do them properly. also those excercises where you lay on your back and pull up and down your butt is good. The closest the knees to each other, the better it is. I will attach a link. The first time your muscle will shake like crazy when you go up because you have no muscle.
It is crazy how you realize how NOT we did move our muscles before. I think all of us with this condition are simply finding ourself not moving muscles in that area. Will attach a link now but I will make a deeper research and give more tomorrow or the day after. It did take me a couple of weeks to feel the gas pass, and a little over a month to start stopping it (that was one of the happiest moment of my life). Also remember to feed the muscle. You can take protein supply, protein bars, whey.. even vegan products are fine, you just need way more.
Please keep me updated. A little mention that may help: ogasms are a good muscle excercise for that area, especially for women, Because the ogasm squeezes the muscle passively (aka you may not know what the muscle is, but during c1imax the right muscle it does indeed squeeze itself, because the nerve is connected to the anus).

Here's a few kiegl excercises in a single video, a good one






Here's to how to properly squat






And also:
Also once you actually feel the gas pass (and that is a HUGE step), you must rieducate yourself on how to hold it in. This may sound ridiculous but we have lost the cabability to identify the right moment. You can try this excercise to start "feeling" the hole close again. Lay on you bed on the side, and take deep and long breaths as if you are smelling up a rose or mountain breeze. Do this for about five minutes, to get muscle relaxation. If you happen to have some air showing up and you can feel it coming, simply try to ignore it like it's not there at all. Keep completely relaxed and do not move anything down there. Anything. Once out of three times, the inner automatic spincter would wake up and hold it by itself. Gas usually is supposed to be stopped when it is almost out, but us (the ones that have already upgraded from not being aware of gas to feeling it pass) believe we have to stop it before it even reaches the bottom.. so we try to stop it with the wrong coordination. If you try this, you may experience the 'inner sphincter automatic lock' .. it does indeed block gas and pulls the whole pelvic floor up. It is actually pretty amazing and you can't miss it if it happens. I cried the first time . I believe this is what normal people experience when they hold in some wind. This can be achieved with, as I said before, muscle growing and this kind of relaxation. You can also do it standing, you completely ignore the feeling of gas coming down ... once every three times you will manage (when you don't is just because your brain is trained to act way before it's necessary and you are not completely relaxed) and it will catch it up on its own.
Also, when actively squeezing ... do you know you are not supposed to squeeze both buttcheeks together but just one? These are all things we forgot to do that put together bring up this nonsense disease.


----------



## PokerFace

I made this to show what the right movement for holding in air is:

are you doing it right???


----------



## InvestigatorLG

I really think you're on to something here pokerface. I was doing the same for a while and felt the improvement you are talking about. But my laziness I wanted to find a surgical cure but everybody that did surgery did not cure leaky gas. I think like you said, all those exercises are the key. I bought a machine called Kegel8 for men.

Its pretty good, I will start intense training and give you guys the results in couple of months


----------



## InvestigatorLG

Thanks for your post Pokerface. While doing all those pelvic excercise and mental exercise you mentioned, I will still try to find a doctor that is an expert on* internal *anal sphincter


----------



## PokerFace

Yeah great! I think there isn't really much doctors can do about it... The second doctor I visited (a woman) mentioned to me the STAR surgery for the rectocele I have. But hey... Rectocele are as common as back pain ... I suppose they just can't wait to cut people open. I think biofeedback is way better than surgery, they stick sensors in your all muscles and you can visualize all of them in a screen. This way it is very easy to recognize what you're moving and what you're moving wrong. I could have done it, but they do it on the other side of the city (I live in Rome), and I just can't take the traffic. Also, I could go by subway but I think I developed anxiety related to closed places due to LG. I know I'm fine, but I'd rather walk. (When possible). Also I just think I can do it without biofeedback but if you want a laziest cure, you should try it. Just tell them you have pelvic floor disfunction and gas loss due to it and they will believe you.
The last thing I posted, the two positions, I realized when I am leaning back with my butt out and up the inner muscle works better so I shared.


----------



## PokerFace

AH!

I GOT THE RIGHT MUSCLE!









I worked so damn hard and I've figured out what causes leaky gas.

I've been working in doing this moviment alone and noticed it does indeed hold gas in. FOR GOOD. and with no fatigue!

I FREAKING GOT IT!

CAUSE OF LEAKY GAS: we do not squeeze properly when holding in one and in the long run the muscle disappears.

Damn easy.

After much time spent training I isolated the responsible muscle. Please look at paintings closely.

It is really damn easy. NO IDEA WHY OR WHEN WE QUIT DOING IT.

So this is the area:










The area again:










This is the posture that grows the muscle. You don't have to do much. Arch your back in this position as often as you can during the day. Do it when you feel gas, do it when you stand, just DO IT. In 3 days you will grow your muscle back. Belly out, ass out and up. You can place your hands on your hips. THIS WILL GET YOUR UPPER (VERY UPPER) GLUTEUS BACK.

TRY! exagerate the movement, do not just try it, you have to get this funny position where you have your as$ standing out like that.

Give it 2-3 days and place your hand between the upper section of your buttocks. It will get squeezed with that movement alone.

HERE:


















and:


----------



## Black Hamster

Where did you find this exercise, PF, and what's it called? I tried it last night for only a few minutes and it seemed to have some effect.


----------



## PokerFace

Black hamster: I didn't find it anywhere (if you mean the last one) I simply realized that whenever I tried to push it out and it wouldn't come out (usually when I was about to enter somewhere I didn't want to leak in) it was when I was in that position, and I just copied it!

Pengu: I am 100% sure it is all about muscle and posture. Now that I even figured out the right posture to squeeze, I controlled every single air movement I had.


----------



## PokerFace

Pengu: in my opinion we loose muscle strength in the upper gluteus, (and the muscle covering the sacrum bone) the weight is no longer distributed among the whole muscles of the pelvic floor because of this lack of use and so the weight goes straight to the anal canal, so the anal muscle has to work ten times more to hold in the stool, the more it holds, the less it keeps enough relaxed to be sealed. That last position I told you about seems to be enough to get the muscle awake again.. now if you train it somehow it is even better, but just by simply using the movement of pulling out and up the ass it does indeed grow muscle back (kinda like if you don't use an arm for two weeks then it gets completely numb but as long as you reuse it again it works correctly). We are no longer used... but eventually I think it will fix everything. I do feel already different down there.


----------



## PokerFace

I am considering going to give my last oral exam at university because now I feel kinda normal. Any suggestion on extra care for that day? Carbon, Valium.. similar? Something that would give zero gas ? Thanx


----------



## oceanblue141

Poker face you said you cured your leaky gas?


----------



## PokerFace

I am ... 6 days no uncontrolled leak (which I haven't had in awhile anyway) and I was able to hold in the ones I felt coming...all of them. Then when I let it go in the bathroom I had so much air that could only be from holding it in for hours. it's a hard path but the main way to go is act like you act when you want to push out one in a loud way. And open your legs... I realized those times If I touch my anus and it is open, I get that butt out and up position and I make a movement like I wanna make a very big loud one and the gas gets trapped. Pretty hard to explain but muscle growth was the key. Try touching your anus and remember how if feels, than do relaxing excercises like I said before and then touch it again... it gets closed. It's a damn disease because it has to do with amigdala control I believe. But 6 days straight... also you have to feel positive because if you don't anxiety kicks in and so does muscle tension in the wrong spots ... I am considering taking Valium to help my brain cope. I really want to get that degree, shit I have 30/30 score in all of my exams.. I deserve it


----------



## PokerFace

Also I am curious to know how a regular anus does its work. I tried taking a look at some girls I had over but I think ladies are different from man... and I couldn't tell them straight... I am considering hiring a male escort just to look at the way his ass works. You know I can't just go and ask my male friends... LoL damn freak I know... but hey, that's science


----------



## PokerFace

Is anyone trying the whole process?
I went to the movie theatre with a girl yesterday .... it was pretty awesome.. I was relaxed except for at some point the old lady sitting next to me was coughing... but then she went on coughing like crazy and I realized that was an actual cough attack... lol
Also I developed an arched curve just under the sacrum bone that I didn't have before... I'm assuming is muscles


----------



## PokerFace

Ok I guess I'm gonna be speaking to myself.
Still doing good. Held in every wind so far.
I'm starting to realize this all began with me try to alter the way I was squeezing in gas because of the sharp pain the fissure would give me when I did. Of course in the long run the muscle went weak = leaky gas. And I forgot how to properly squeeze and never built it back. Then finally all the above and now it works. I also realized I was spreading my butt too open when going for a bm. Like if you don't just relax you alter the position of the sphincter and I believe this would let the fissure to never heal. I've had no painful bm since I started sitting relaxed. 
Life is beautiful.
<3


----------



## oceanblue141

I started doing the exercises (except squats which are making my legs very weak and more LG) mentioned in that YouTube link daily once...each 9 reps.... from past 1 week.. let's see if it improves


----------



## PokerFace

Great! Keep it up no matter if you have up and downs...
I've made this to explain better how it "feels" down there ...


----------



## balesh

Hey Pokerface,

Thanks for the advice! I do indeed think that you are onto something. I have been doing the posture you posted (arched back, ass up) and have noticed some improvement after a single day. I just hope that its not another placebo type effect.

-How often do you recommend doing this? I do it for like 30 seconds to a minute each time i get a chance (maybe 20-30 times today)

-Do you think that this alone is the best thing to do?

-Or Should I combine the posture with the video exercises you posted for maximum effect?

I also noticed once I lowered my protein a few years back (damn candida diet...) I got alot worse. So I began to think maybe it was an amino acid deficienty such as serotonin or dopamine...But your theory about muscles makes alot more sense and is tied to protein as well.

Cheers and godbless for sharing your wisdom with us.


----------



## PokerFace

Thanx for calling it wisdom ahah 
The posture is necessary to un-numb the whole area because I am convinced we all have it weakened (sacrum bone muscles and back and upper gluteus) which to me has a lot to do with how the stool is placed inside of us. Because it is not really demanding I suggest that you do it whenever you remember (but do it everyday), I think those times you mentioned are good. Of course I recommend all the excercises to strengthen the pelvic floor too because they are what led me from complete LG to perceived leaky gas. It is also important to try having an all-in muscles contraction instead of just a few muscles per time when squeezing .. I suppose you are a women? The squeezing has to take place with that posture + clitoris contraction + buttocks squeeze. Also I recommend to touch the anus as little as possible... the oily effect (wet anus) that someone complains about is actually physiological it serves to protect the skin ... being such a delicate area, the less you touch it and the more it preserves its original environment (of course you can wash yourself) but very little touch is recommended . I was reading about the anal wink test, which tells you about spinal cord (sacrum) damage on s3 and s5.. maybe related to LG in some people. I was looking for healthy anal winks videos on internet but I only got porn ahah. And porn is not physiological movements but exaggerated. If I manage to get a proper anal wink (contraction) example I will be happy to share it so you can compare. But yes I recommend protein intake and work out ... the more it gets exhausting to you to work out, the more it is likely that your muscles are dead. So of course the more you work out, the more you will improve. The relaxation part is very important too to get the internal sphincter rieducated... let me know how it goes


----------



## PokerFace

oh and I forgot... I think we should not touch the anus for two reasons: 1) because the oily film on it is necessary for it to proprly seal, (sticky seals better than dry) 2) if you touch it on a regular basis the reflex relaxes due to the nature of reflexes (never been touched = extreme reaction as gets touched // used to touch = low response) this may work for outer and internal stimolations. For examples high sensitivity = higher reaction to gas , low sensitivity = low reaction to gas, an anus that gets touched often is dry and non really sensitive to stimulation, which is what we don't want

Just another random observation I took..


----------



## PokerFace

I gave my exam today !!!
I was in the same small room with the professor for 40 minutes.
I got 30/30 
I am sooo happy
Yay!
You guys can beat this. I promise


----------



## PokerFace

Ok so I finally got to compare a healty anus to mine.
Not at the same moment, of course.

This is what I've found out so far.
I have a theory about this, it is going to take me three weeks of data collect to prove this, so I am not anticipating anything. Meanwhile just look at the painting I took (the best I could do.)
Anyway. I am gonna be back with more details in three weeks. Meanwhile,
Does this look accurate to you? The circle is supposedly the sphincter that is allegedly lower than it should be, this way it shows instead of being kept hidden (and more tight) up. Does it look anywhere like yours?
Let me know ... (this refers to a squatting position)


----------



## PokerFace

Also I've found this link where she seems to be talking about the position I've to you about... (check the video in the story too)

http://solvingtheibspuzzle.com/how-this-one-exercise-helps-my-ibs-in-a-few-minutes-a-day/


----------



## Black Hamster

PokerFace said:


> Also I've found this link where she seems to be talking about the position I've to you about... (check the video in the story too)
> 
> http://solvingtheibspuzzle.com/how-this-one-exercise-helps-my-ibs-in-a-few-minutes-a-day/


Thanks. Very interesting. I have never tried kettlebells before.


----------



## oceanblue141

Guys any improvement?


----------



## PokerFace

Please be aware that relaxation training is just as essential as muscle growth. Try laying on your bed with a mirror, you may see the anus closing and shifting up when you're relaxed enough. If it doesn't, you're not doing it right. You have to be completely relaxed with lungs and tummy. Do you have a lot of gas when you woke up in the morning? If yes is because you are relaxed as you sleep, so the anus closes and the gas gets trapped in. Then you wake up, get into anxiety mode and there you leak gas. I believe it is so hard to get this right that if it doesn't work for you is just because you are doing it wrong. I sometimes do it wrong too


----------



## PokerFace

I am collecting some data ever since my internal fissure re-opened a few weeks ago. I have a theory of it also being connected to LG. I will be back when I am sure


----------



## PokerFace

Ok everyone never EVER in my life would I have thought I'd be saying this, but here I am.

First let me introduce that I am 100% sure that all of the above is necessary in order to get your compromised muscle tone back. Because it is, indeed, dead as f*ck. It was dead when I had the room clearing effect, so much I couldn't even move anything down there. 
Then now, after almost 2 years, is it? I can contract them AND do squat & kiegl and abs and everything. And feel it building AND pass.
Having said this, here is what I completely randomly found out in the past week.

You believe anxiety is intentionally addressable, turns out, it is not.
The first thing you do when someone tells you it's psychological, is turning away and repeating to yourself how unfair it is that people would not understand this. 
I, of course, did the same:
But what is anxiety?

Anxiety is basically when you are sitting on a chair and realize you are shaking your foot without even noticing. Did you start it? No: because anxiety is an uncontrollable witch. This is what happens in your colon as well.. it shakes. Kinda.

After being awaken at night by the tv on, I noticed this dude on tv would burp no-stop, uncontrollably. And I woke up at night and saw the whole story. (See my other post).
Turns out, his endless burping was caused by anxiety and depression combined. And he was unaware of having them.
I had the weirdest of reaction to that story. I cried and laughed at the same time.
But the next day I started going "what if" I can resolve this just like that? What if is really is about anxiety?

I repeated those words to myself, the words the doctor told that guy about his condition:

"Even if you appear to be fine, you may have high levels of anxiety your brain produces, and your body reacts to anxiety in a weird unusual way". So what if my brain was addressing anxiety toward my @sshole ??

So I started shaking my foot every time gas would build back. Notice how hard it is... because it is used to going down your colon. And most importantly, during these moments where I needed control, I would think about that guy who cured constant burping with depression and anxiety pills. And it would make me smile. And it stopped the gas building in.

I do not want to take any of these anxiety meds he took because I'd enter the anxiety tunnel where I fear that if I stop taking them it'd come back.

So can I try resolving this anxiety?
First let's look at some things.
What does the anxiety (please remember this is an uncontrollable anxiety, it is not something you can control) account for?

Let's think about those times where you (me) have no LG at all.

1. Had no LG while vacationing in NY this summer
2. Have no LG during sex. Ever
3. Have no LG when alone in my car
4. Have no LG when I am focused on studying

And the worst moments for gas control are?

1. The subway
2. University
3. Movie theatre 
4. Elevators (probably the worst ever)

The first are RELAXING situations.
The second are situation where you may be judged.

Possible Judgment = anxiety.

You need to take control over your feelings. 
But not the way you think.
Trying to relax intentionally is the first step to grow anxiety in your body, as this is what happens:

I must feel relaxed -> omg what if I can't -> omg I am among people -> anxiety -> Lg !

So right now ever since I am sticking up to this theory I have noticed that the gas builds in when I am in a state of anxiety.

When I am with my dad, a millions making emotionless a$$hole, I get anxiety.
When I am alone in my car stuck in the traffic, I don't.
When I am on the line at a cashier at a store I get anxiety
When I am making out with some girl on a bench at the park, I don't.

So the body reacts to anxiety in this insane way.
It's the body, it is not you.
You may feel like a normal person, but you probably are not. You are probably full of anxiety and insecurity and the feeling you are holding in are now literally flying out of you from your butt.
I started avoiding the anxiety inducing places like the subway now.

*I am sure that this is started by some kind of physical unfitness (fissure, pain, whatever) and then the discomfort drives attention to the area and the brain kinda tilts and doesn't know how to handle discomfort which is naturally dangerous for us mammals when in public. So this is what happens.
*
Then we get depression and so on.

"Stop thinking about it so much" is probably the best advice ever, but it is so hard to understand how we are supposed to stop something unconscious.

What more can I say? This would completely account for the placebo effect we have experienced in the past.
(Think something works for awhile --> no anxiety. Then you start wondering if it may or may not work, grow anxiety, and it would all come back.) 
My ass feels shut as f^ck right now. Now and for the past few days. I am having a hard time sticking my finger up there if I want. 
I am considering seeing a therapist, for the first time in my life.


----------



## PokerFace

Well I think and I have stated before that muscle growth is the key, and the rest is just brain adjustment. I would pretty much state the same things you have just said til about a week ago. But the problem is you are talking about anxiety as something conscious that you can feel. I think it lays way beyond that line. I think it deal with the brain cell we have in our gut. It's like having a second brain (neurons are more in the gut that's in the brain actually). It's hard to get what I am trying to say straight because you are not in control of this state I am talking about... what I refer to as anxiety you probably refer to it as stress. I have walked miles from what I used to have last year to what I have now even before I even thought of it as mental induced, simply by coordinating muscles to brain . But I understand what you say here. It's what I would have said too... I have no problems with girls because they distract me, and I was always around girls my whole life so it is something I know how to deal with.
About getting drunk, if you get drunk and still leak gas is because you still are in an under judgement situation. It's not just about relaxing (which can work in a lot of time and with a lot of work) it's about something that lays INSIDE. If you are not confident inside this will not work with a couple beers. I was under a lot of stress at the time I started, but then I quit that stressful situation. I guess It got stuck inside somewhere and does emerge this way. What else accounts for LG only at certain times of the day?
To anyone who ever got surgery I cannot relate too because I don't know what they may have done there. But has anyone ever tried anti-anxiety AND anti-depressants together?
I'm sure after a month into it that would work for everyone..


----------



## PokerFace

> But anyway, when the problem started and I wasn't aware of it and didn't focus on my butthole at all people would still complain on the odor, sniff , cough etc. I didn't know what was going on.


Exactly. Because it unintentionally gets addressed there in the first place, then once you figure out you have the problem, it gets worse because of the attention you drag there. I think the way it starts it is completely out of intentions. It simply goes there, just like the burping man. It's the body choosing to release it that way. Than knowledge of the problem only gets it worse
It's a way out that body finds for anxiety. It ha snitching to do with psychology. It's clinical. Like when you don't want to do something and get tummy ache (used to happen to me before taking a flight. Worst cramps ever)...


----------



## PokerFace

That part is not brain induced, but those times I felt exactly what you are said was when I had my fissure at first. Or pain and discomfort that imo led to muscle loosening. The weight sensation and the loose canal. I am confident this may work for those who don't have spinchter damage but just LG and no diagnose of anything Physically wrong (aside from emorroida and fissure that are easily cured. Antidepressant probably wouldn't but combined with anti anxiety they might work after awhile. Why not try?
Also did you try ear plugs as butt plugs? I remember someone on here saying using them wet would help completely ..


----------



## PokerFace

Also pelvic floor did nothing for me but all of the other abdomen and back train did ...!


----------



## PokerFace

I don't know what to say, I can only refere to those days back when I had 24/7 gas and rectum gas too and I felt like I couldn't get up from a chair because if I did the air would come out. (it did come out even on the chair btw) ...but now I've crawled my way out of it. I can only talk from my experience but i did had a lot and lot of gas at the time and I think fissure + lot of gas kinda created this LG deadly combo. I cured both by quitting vegan diet (too much gas and protein deficiency), fissure therapy and muscle growth.

About your situation, did you get checked for spinal damage? it may account for nerve damage, which is a possibility... http://www.spinalcord.com/sacral-spine-s1-s5-vertebrae-injuries-sacral-sparing

Also, do you feel it numb when squeezing, do you feel the air pass, ever ? I didn't in the beginning... As for fissure, internal fissure are not like outer, I didnt have any idea i still had it when I went to the doctor because it was inside and wouldn't bleed or anything.

Also having air pass at all times even with the most sealing things can only be explained to stating that it is you that unintentionally let it pass (by you I mean your brain and not your own will). I am just assuming.... because if it really was all prolapsed you would actually see your colon sip out of the rectum. (Again I am just assuming... When I say it is anxiety I just try to explain that our leaking could be like those people who have twitching.. like they blink their eyes all the time and stuff like that. that's the kind of unintentionality I am talking about.. and the nxiety effect I am talking about.

the heaviness on your pelvic floor I can totally relate to but when I work with kettleballs and do abdomen it kinda gets less heavy.

Maybe spinal damage could be a possibility?


----------



## PokerFace

also why not try starr surgery? they get all damaged tissue out of the way


----------



## PokerFace

Maybe I am wrong at calling it gas ... I mean anything that comes out of there (I am assuming it is in a gas state, as it is not solid nor liquid), so probably, if you have odor (smelly air inside, or gas, or whatever) that comes out even in the most sealed way if shutting your anus, could you possibly be letting it out without knowing it, intentionally, like an uncontrollable tic? Like when you try to fart without making noise, you release it somehow. Could it be some kind of unconscious release the body uses to release anxiety you don't know you have? That could explain why even when plugged it does escape.
Just trying to help....


----------



## centraleurope01

@Pete

I have had this sh**t for a while and believe me its not smell but the gas itself escaping out of ur anus in small bubbles. If ur in a tub laying u can fell the bubbles rolling on ur back. The pressure in ur lower bowel also proves its gas. I do believe we produce a lot of gas thats why we have prolapse and pain in our rectums. I could accept this anxiety issue as the cause but i have tried many anxiety pills and it didnt get better. Dont try plugs gas will find its way anyway lol.


----------



## PokerFace

Well I don't really see much of a difference here. It's either gas escaping or rectal odor escaping (rectocele accounts for stagnant smell also). It is still something supposed to be there that shouldn't. It's still something that should not pass that limit but it does. It is still a matter of a hole being sealed or not.
Anxiety control alone couldn't have helped me two years ago, but it does now. What's up with this huge difference? I see none. It's a problem of fixing something that doesn't work properly. Causes and solutions may be different but the problem is the same.. and it's control over smelling


----------



## balesh

I actually am beggining to think the problem is two-fold....

*1) Weak anal canal muscles*

*2) inflammation*

Most people with weak anal muscles don't smell like ass and most people with inflammation of the intestines/anus don't smell like ass either. But you put the two together and voila...you smell like sh***t.

weak muscles

When I smell like ass, I can do kegels and it stops the smell as long as I hold the kegel. But the moment I let go it will come back. If I do alot of kegels on a day it will help, but it always seems to come back after a while.

inflammation

I think the inflammation part is caused either by parasites (parasites love sugar, dairy and carbs and these foods make me smell more) as I have done a parasite cleanse and expelled some ascaris ( I have photos) I felt much better afterwards. But they came back..

Or what I am beggining to consider as well is the inflammation is caused by always eating the same foods which will lower your enzymes for that particular food and thus digestion is not doing its job and causing inflammation and food is not being digested properly. Then add some sugar or even carbs to the mix of undigested food in the stomach and it becomes a breeding ground for bacteria and parasites.

After eating the same foods alot, I notice that my stools become light brown, mal-formed and smell really bad. I also have to use a large amount of toilet paper to wipe clean and even then it seems like their is some left inside the canal.

When I introduce a new protein to my diet such as fish (sole), I felt great for a day or two. But eventually I started eating it pretty pretty often and the effects began to wear off. This has happened alot to me. I eat something I haven't eaten in a long time and it makes me feal great, no anxiety and much less smelling, and so it encourages me to eat that item more often like every two days or even everyday and eventually the food has no more effect and I start to smell again. Once I ate a yop yogurt drink and felt like a million bucks afterwards and so started drinking them everyday and eventually I started smelling like crap after having each one.

I am going to try and rotate my proteins. I just ate some quinoa and tuna (which I haven't touched in ages) and so far so good..I don't smell like ass right now.

Anyone have any experience with this? Try rotating proteins around, Eat something that you haven't in weeks, don't touch things that you eat alot of for a few weeks as well. Also start safe, Don't eat any pro-inflammatory foods just yet as your intestines are probably already irritated (ie. No spices, tomatoe sauces, garlic, seeds, junk food with vegetable oils ect..)

Just my thoughts after suffereing for 17 years or so..


----------



## balesh

> Sometimes my sphincters get tight and I don't leak that odor or at least minimally and I can normally hold my gas in. But it happens extremely rarely.


I get the same sometimes....Usually when I eat a protein that I haven't eaten in a long time along with minimal carbs (maybe a few potatoes) The anal region seems to tighten up for a day.

Once I ate pork ribs (which I rarely eat) with small amount of rice at a friends house and I got that feeling of tightness for the rest of the day.

Another time my brother had me over and I ate some fish and shrimp (stayed away from fish for a long time) with some potatoes and salad and the same thing happened.

This is why I assumed it might be Amino acid related, however after supplementing with Htp-5, and tyrosine nothing changed. Now I think it has more to do with digestion. Eat the same foods over over and it lowers your enzymes for that specific food and thus digestion slows/stops and you have undigested food in your intestines which causes inflammation and foul smelling gas and stools. I also get excessive sweating of the pits and feet sometimes.

I once got examined by a colorectal surgeon very briefly and he noticed inflammation. I do know I have a messed up pelvic region(?) from my youth as I ate alot of junk food and had bad constipation (low magnesium?) Eventually my anal muscles gave and weakened.



> Soon I'm gonna start diet and supplementation of digestive enzymes and Lactobacillus Plantarum probiotic. These strain is good for people with flatulence, IBS , inflammation and candida.


Digestive enzymes can help. Try taking some on an empty stomach as well. Also for inflammation its worth mentionning maybe this. http://www.thornhillendoscopy.com/anusitis-and-pruritus-ani-patient-info.html

Like I said I think the problem is two-fold, weak muscles throught eating a very bad diet and constipation AND bad inflammation whether through parasites or very poor digestions or even both.

The combination of these two problems make us smell like crap. Doctors have seen one without the other..but its very rare to see both at the same time which makes our situation very rare and not easily diagnosed or observed in the medical community. But this is changing I assume...because of our generally modern bad dietary habits. Seems like we are in the thousands now.

My theory anyhow.


----------



## borggren4

I've had leaky gas for two years. I just wanted to add that I have fecal odor sometimes but mostly leaky gas and from my previous visit to the doctor we've concluded that I got very strong anal sphincter muscles so I don't think fecal odor have to correlate with weak muscles as some here believe. I think PokerFace is onto something but I don't see how I can practice relaxing my muscles or changing my subconscious anxiety in any way, taking deep breaths for me just worsen the situation and trying to put pressure on the sphincter doesn't help either. I also have lg when I'm alone in my car or when I'm in my room alone. I can feel my gas slipping out like vibrations on my pubic hair but I cant feel them when it passes out from anus.

I wanted to check if there are some correlations between us who have this curse such as:

- Small/short body type

- A lifestyle with a lot of sitting down (or no physical workout for long periods of time)

- Bad posture/untrained body

- A lot of drug usage (Cannabis, LSD or Ecstasy)

- Anxiety/Social anxiety problems previous to LG symptoms

- Small vibrating spasms in different muscles like legs, hands or anywhere else.

- Fast digestive system but capability to hold in feces or no need to defecate for longer than 3 days. (resulting in big dumps at once with blood on the paper when wiping)

- A tendency to hold in gas for long periods of time when socializing in younger years (I can remember when I was in kindergarten when I had to pass gas, I tried so hard to hold it in for long until I could pass out gas silently.)

- A lot of wiping/cleaning anus after defecating (done this my entire life due to bacterial phobia)

- Weird posture when defecating. (not sitting on the toilet chair due to bacterial phobia, also done this my entire life).

- Bad eating habits for long periods of time (I've gone full healthy diet for the past months but does nothing, inc. low fodmap diet)

These are just some of the reasons I can think off that could have caused these issues for me, right now I'm in a research study for IBS where they do a lot of different tests. I'll update on my status when this is over, I will potentially try biofeedback as a result but I don't have big hopes as I've read a lot of people here who've tried it. One thing positive about all this is that if one day I get as lucky as PokerFace who cured his symptoms, I will never again truly struggle in life. If I have a bad day I can just look back to this period of my life and instantly become grateful.


----------



## NotToday

borggren4 said:


> I wanted to check if there are some correlations between us who have this curse such as:
> 
> - Small/short body type
> 
> - A lifestyle with a lot of sitting down (or no physical workout for long periods of time)
> 
> - Bad posture/untrained body
> 
> - A lot of drug usage (Cannabis, LSD or Ecstasy)
> 
> - Anxiety/Social anxiety problems previous to LG symptoms
> 
> - Small vibrating spasms in different muscles like legs, hands or anywhere else.
> 
> - Fast digestive system but capability to hold in feces or no need to defecate for longer than 3 days. (resulting in big dumps at once with blood on the paper when wiping)
> 
> - A tendency to hold in gas for long periods of time when socializing in younger years (I can remember when I was in kindergarten when I had to pass gas, I tried so hard to hold it in for long until I could pass out gas silently.)
> 
> - A lot of wiping/cleaning anus after defecating (done this my entire life due to bacterial phobia)
> 
> - Weird posture when defecating. (not sitting on the toilet chair due to bacterial phobia, also done this my entire life).
> 
> - Bad eating habits for long periods of time (I've gone full healthy diet for the past months but does nothing, inc. low fodmap diet)


I match all of the above except drug use.

I'd like to add

-chronic sleep deprivation (for years)

-shallow breathing/ breathing through the mouth.

-childhood parasite infections

-weakened immune system- (I had 5 strep throat infections in one year)

-stomach sleeper=sore abs in the morning

My curse started 6 months ago 4th year of college when all of the above was exacerbated. Like sitting for over 12 hours studying. Usually, I was active over summer, but this summer I spent studying for the MCAT so I was sitting down for insanely long hours again. I grew up with strict parents who did not allow any junk food, but in university, I ate in the dining halls for all of my meals, so I was bloated all the time but had to hold in all of the gas because I didn't want to fart in front of my roomate. So I believe that I have to reverse things in that list and in time I'll get better.

I'm going to try the gluteal muscle exercises. My butt feels very numb when I sit for longer than 15 minutes. I'm convinced that if I sleep better (8 hours and on my back instead of stomach) and become more muscular I'll get better.


----------



## PokerFace

Balesh,

I think the colon is inflamed too.
The problem is I am very miserable when it comes to food.
I have a bad lactose and gluten intolerance. And by bad I mean that if I eat a piece of bread I am going to have a huge belly and gas every 30 seconds. I don't eat them, I also have soy intolerance, (it gives me pretty smelly air and bloating). Also sky lecitin bothers me and that one is everywhere. I don't eat packed food because I quit years ago and I don't like it anymore. I basically eat meat and vegetables and sometimes corn pasta. I eat a lot Dark chocolate, just not to get completely depressed over the lack of sweets, bit it has to be soy lecitin free. (Of course it is everywhere in dark chocolate too)
I noticed that protein tend to give no gas or really little gas, while vegetables usually produce a lot and also a lot of weight in the anal canal. 
I think my color is painful in general due to my internal fissure that often re-opens. It would be interesting to see if someone living on flebo only (no food) would some how recovery from this ...
I realize most of my muscles got numb also because I was trying to minimize movements in order to not feel pain.
What we know 100% is that this all started to everyone with having too much gas.

Borggren4,

The relaxation part is meant to try to have you rieducate the way your brain reacts to certain movements of the sphincter. It is nowhere near easy, but it can really make a difference. Only it is supposed to be actual relaxation and not just a mental state where you think you are relaxed.. the fact that sometimes you are loose and sometimes you are not may also account for the involvement of anxiety. I can relate to this only I never did drugs (my mother grew me up to terror to drugs so I didn't even ever smoke).

NotToday,

Yes, sitting down for hours can get the colon irritated so you may have reacted to that inflammation with altering the way gas was held


----------



## PokerFace

Also when I started curing my fissure I would put yaluronic acid cream 3 times a day and yaluronic acid suppositories at night. When I did his two years ago I would literally lose the liquid from the suppositories when I walked during the day. It was awful. Now I can hold it in and it won't leak (or leak veeery very little just around the spnichter) so I have an actual proof that I have improved.
Having a cronic internal fissure is a real pain in the a$$ lol.
When the feeling of inserting suppositories turns from bothering to actually pleasant (I am assuming normal people find it not too bad of a feeling having something put in there ) it means the fissure is cured. It does come back with large stool. I could only prevent it by avoiding vegetables. But how do I live with meat alone?


----------



## balesh

Balesh,



> I think the colon is inflamed too.
> The problem is I am very miserable when it comes to food.
> I have a bad lactose and gluten intolerance. And by bad I mean that if I eat a piece of bread I am going to have a huge belly and gas every 30 seconds. I don't eat them, I also have soy intolerance, (it gives me pretty smelly air and bloating). Also sky lecitin bothers me and that one is everywhere. I don't eat packed food because I quit years ago and I don't like it anymore. I basically eat meat and vegetables and sometimes corn pasta. I eat a lot Dark chocolate, just not to get completely depressed over the lack of sweets, bit it has to be soy lecitin free. (Of course it is everywhere in dark chocolate too)
> I noticed that protein tend to give no gas or really little gas, while vegetables usually produce a lot and also a lot of weight in the anal canal.
> I think my color is painful in general due to my internal fissure that often re-opens. It would be interesting to see if someone living on flebo only (no food) would some how recovery from this ...
> I realize most of my muscles got numb also because I was trying to minimize movements in order to not feel pain.
> What we know 100% is that this all started to everyone with having too much gas.


Gluten and Lactose intolerence? You should do a parasite cleanse maybe. Funny I love Dark chocolate (90%) as well. Its kinda like blue cheese in a way, in that its an aquired taste (not for everyone) But It is definately a trigger for me.

*Right now I am concentrating on my inflammation theory*. I will be doing an Anusitis diet (No spices, citrus, nuts, seeds, chocolate, beer, garlic, tomato or sauces ect, ect.) Going with cooked vegetables, bananas, rice, potatoes, white bread, rice and milk with high protein (chicken, meats, ham, turkey fish...maybe even give cheese a try eventually) I will let you guys know how it goes.

Usually Gluten and dairy are triggers for me as well...however I think gluten just magnifies the symptoms because it acts as a kind of glue in the intestines and so if you have inflammatory foods in your intestines already, the gluten will act as a glue of sorts and makes it rub more against the intestines. No theory on dairy just yet.

Would be interested in hearing other people's diet here..


----------



## PokerFace

what parasite should I get tested for?
I actually have been lactose intolerant for ever, I quit milk before high school and then started over at university (cappuccinos). I heard that if you stop consuming milk you stop producing the enzyme for lactose, so when I started it over it would bloat me because I lacked of the enzyme.. As for gluten, two years in a strict vegan diet had me eat kilos of gluten. I actually think I became intoòerant becaue I exceeded it. Then I quit it for a while when crazy synthomphs appeared and then when started eating it again it would give me the same effect as lactose, only pretty much worse.
As I tried to recall my life before turnng to a healty vegan diet, I realize it ruined me completely.
I have had basically no vegetables ever in my life and eat like shit all my life, (mostly pasta and fried meat) then at some point (27 years old I think it was) I introduced vegetables and healty food and quit meat.
My digestive system started hating me at that point.
I suppose when you avoid big fibers for your whole life then it gets impossible to get used to it.

Let me know how your diet goes, I want to try to cut out big fibers completely (by big I mean salads and everything you cannot destroy by just chewing)


----------



## balesh

> what parasite should I get tested for?


Testing is near useless. I once went to the center for infectious diseases and the doctor took stool samples and felt my abdomen for parasites. Results negative. A year later after taking matter in to my own hands I did a cleanse with Cloves/Wormwood and green black walnut hulls. I experienced REAL DIE-OFF and expelled a bunch of ascaris (roundworms)

I am curious POKERFACE:

Do you eat alot of Lectin foods? Ie. Beans, seeds, Grains

What is your salt intake like?

Do you eat pre-biotics (onions, leeks ect..) or probiotics? (yogurt, kimchi, sauerkraut?)

-Another trick that has been helping me ALOT is pure un-pasteurized Apple Cider vinegar a couple times a day mixed in water. Helps with digestion (stomach acid) is a pre and pro-biotic.

I'm still sticking with the inflammation and loose muscle theory. I read alot up on Lectins recently and there ability to wreak havoc on the intestional lining. I know for a fact that tomatoes make my anus sweat and heat up and brown bread is less tolerated than white for some reason (both are high in lectins) I actually started to smell worse after switching to a high lectin diet (lots of nuts, whole grains kamut, spelt ect. so I think lectins may be a large part of the inflammation. I think a diet based on protein, fats and vegetables with abit of grains is the way to go.

I`m still curious about other people`s diets and any possible trigger foods.

Okay, I`ll bite..

- Small/short body type
I'm 6 ft tall, average build all my life but rapid weight loss since candida diet and experimenting with diets.

- A lifestyle with a lot of sitting down (or no physical workout for long periods of time)
Very active when younger. Then got hooked on PCs and gaming last 20+ years. However my job makes me walk ALOT

- Bad posture/untrained body
Been very trained most of my life (sports, walking ect..)

- A lot of drug usage (Cannabis, LSD or Ecstasy)
Lots of drugs and alcohol, But the problem had started even before..Drugs often bring on anxiety and thus make my syptoms worse.

- Anxiety/Social anxiety problems previous to LG symptoms
Always been kinda shy around people other than my friends, Anxiety came in after LG symptoms

- Fast digestive system but capability to hold in feces or no need to defecate for longer than 3 days. (resulting in big dumps at once with blood on the paper when wiping)
holding it in for fear of using school or friends washroom and constipation maybe a year before "LG".

- A lot of wiping/cleaning anus after defecating (done this my entire life due to bacterial phobia)
Yes - But not always. Sometimes when I am smell free I have good BMs that need minimal wiping. When syptoms are bad lots of wiping needed with some left inside.

- Weird posture when defecating. (not sitting on the toilet chair due to bacterial phobia, also done this my entire life).
I Always sit on the throne. In public toilets I lay a few sheets of toilet paper on the bowl...

I think there is one thing in common...We all ate like shit before it started.


----------



## PokerFace

Thanks... what is Cloves/Wormwood and green black walnut hulls?
I don't eat much.. Rice, eggs, vegetables, meat, chicken, ham, fish, potatoes.. while raw tomatoes, pineapple, avocado, melon, raw zucchini and cucumber give me allergy... I mean they make me vomit quite instantly. I sometimes eat yougurt that are lactose free. I used to eat a lot of salads and fish which I loved but I realize my colon just can't take anymore fibers.. my salt intake is probably just regular. Sometimes I eat fried fries... without lactose and gluten foribben is basically all I have left to indulge... and black chocolate. Gluten is what I miss the most but it just kills my stomach
Also this diet makes me put on a lot of weight... No idea how it does it.


----------



## PokerFace

pengu said:


> I have the same symptoms. Others I have talked to have them too.
> 
> Were you guys in your puberty when these changes happened?
> 
> I think the obstructed defecation is due to an internal intusseption or non relaxing muscles.
> 
> I think these might be caused by an imbalance in the pelvic floor.
> 
> What could be behind the imbalance and how can it be fixed?


It is my opinion that it can be achieved with gluteal and abs workout, pelvic floor assisted therapy AND probably something for anxiety too, which I right now refuse to take


----------



## PokerFace

> I agree. I would also add hypopressive abodminals to that list.


 Thanx for giving it a name I would just have called them Breathing training..!


----------



## PokerFace

Pengu,

How about LG? Improvements?
Use d^ck and behind-anus muscles. It works !


----------



## Andromache

Thank you so much for your detailed posts, Pokerface. Reading them has definitely given me hope and something actionable to work on. Until my lg started two years ago, I always believed myself to be a strong person but this experience has brought me to my limit. I don't think I have ever been so stressed or depressed in my life. Now I'm going to take your advice and work hard at it. I just hope above all else, I can finally get my life back. I'm so happy to hear of your success. Enjoy!! It's the little things that make a big difference.


----------



## PokerFace

Andromache,

I'm glad I am helping you. In fact staying positive is the very first step to heal. Remember to relax on top of erything because the more tense we air and the more gas is gonna be forced in and will try to get out. With all of your belly muscles stretched and relaxed it will have more room to stay and will not put pressure on the anal canal.

Life is too good to be wasted. I am now in the Artic and I took this picture with my phone of the Northern Lights. The world is so amazing we should enjoy every bit of it


----------



## Andromache

You really are, thank you. Enjoy the Arctic. It looks amazing.


----------



## InvestigatorLG

I decided to go for the surgery anyways to get things started. I'm one week out of surgery. I did laroscopic suture rectopexy, I was out of the hospital the same day. I was lucky to get a surgeon that considered this surgery as minor and did it like it was nothing. I mean the skills on this guys is unbelievable. The recovery was very easy. I'm almost all good

Its too soon to say for the leaky gas but things are looking good. The mild intussusception I had was DEFENETLY causing incomplete evacuation. Also from what I have learned is that the prolapse do tringer the internal sphincter so there's a strong chance that its related with the leaky gas.

So for now I'm having more complete bowel movements and longer farts 

But will keep you posted soon with the real results in couple of months for the leaky gas

Will see...


----------



## PokerFace

Keep us updated!
I'm at the ER right now back home to check if my arm is broken after falling because of the ice. I managed to survive in upper Norway without any accident and slipped on the ice on my way to the airport.
I mean .
*facepalm*


----------



## Guest

PokerFace said:


> Keep us updated!
> I'm at the ER right now back home to check if my arm is broken after falling because of the ice. I managed to survive in upper Norway without any accident and slipped on the ice on my way to the airport.
> I mean .
> *facepalm*


I hope you are doing ok PokerFace, a broken bone can be very painful You have very interesting theories.


----------



## PokerFace

Hey Mariano, thanX For asking. 25 days of plaster for me and I'm only in day 9 : (
Fractured elbow, not too big but still needs not to move.

About lg, I am now happy to say that I have full control over my lg. I realize at least for me lg is a result of muscle numbness. I have to remember to use my lower abs when holding in gas.. the problem is after let's say a full week of mass work, I forget to.. then A week passes without me using those muscles and get the "I feel it pass but not control it thing" again... then what I do is start training again (even as walking, you just repeat the belly button internally hits anus and the arched back excercises and in a few hours I control it again

So basically it is up to me having control .. I have to remember doing this. A good way of realizing if you are doing it right is:

Stand... wait for air building in. Place a hand on your belly in the space between d^ck and belly button ...then in the moment the air passes, focused on your hand: 
Did you feel your belly pushing back to hold the gas? In my case, I just don't do it automatically. I guess health people do. So numbness in that specific area, at least to me, causes lg

Sorry for the typing I am only using one hand ahah


----------



## PokerFace

And also I have my first colonic tomorrow as enemas would inflame my cronic fissure. I noticed mucus in stool after I eat fruit. I read that gut candida overgrowth may lead to lactose gluten & fructose intolerance. I am taking a product called Now Candida Support. I hope to knock it out and someday be able to have a damn pizza


----------



## PokerFace

I did the colonic,
Didn't really make sense to me. She kept saying that stuff was old s*hit coming out after years but seriously if that thing I saw in there was there for 30 years I'd probably have died years ago. Also the fact that she did not look professional didn't help. I'm ok with the idea of bacteria and fungus coming out that way but there's no way that stuff was stuck in there. That was just s*hit broke in pieces that was taken out. I would have totally expelled it normally. It also did hurt on my hemorrhoids and the whole process left me completely blah. 
One thing that I have been taking is NOW Candida support. Taken after a meal it prevents bloating and even the puffy face I get after eating. I am sure my intolerances are caused by candida overgrowth. It feeds on carbs so every time I eat dates (dates areveeery sugary) I get mucus in stool. I am trying to only eat vegetables and meat now but I can't give up on dark chocolate yet. It is Easter too soo...
The only thing that woman said that made sense was that I was full of air. Yeah. She asked if I eat air and realized that after having had my tonsillectomy 8 years ago I basically chew very little. Also I NEVER burp.. like, NEVER. So i guess all the air ends up in the colon.
I'm gonna try drinking and eating slowly. I am also taking Boulardii probiotics in the morning.
My butt still hurts that thing was huge damnit


----------



## Guest

Hi again Pokerface, sorry for the late response, by the way please have in mind that i´m learning English.

Ok, i´m giving you and the others a resume of my case:

I´m a male of 35 years old with no other health problems but this: When i was 12 or 13 years old i started smelling bad, like feces, eventually i lost control of gases, spotting, sensations of something coming out of my anus even with empty rectum, constipation, and other symptoms. After years of struggling and many doctors and exams i got a diagnosis that could explain everything: internal rectal prolapse and perineal descent of grade III. So, i did the surgery, rectopexy with sigmoid resection. No problems, constipation fully solved but i still have the bad smell and no control of gases. The bad smell is coming out of my anus, that is a fact.

Prior to the surgery i tried everything with no good results except the exercises you mention, i tried kegel but i didn´t exercise the rest of the pelvic floor, my docs told me to only use the anus. I´m just starting doing them like you say.

No, i don´t feel my belly doing anything when i try to hold a gas

About colon enema i think there is a lot of myth, there should be a similar result with the laxatives you take for colon xrays right?

Glad you are doing ok with your fracture and gas problem, and once again i apologize for my poor English, regards.


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there don't worry about the English, I am Italian and I am sure I unintentionally make up a lot of words. 
I'm so sorry to hear you have been through this all this long, it must be horrible to have gone through this as a teen. 
*The reason I told you about the belly moving is because I am firmly convinced that the whole muscle pack needs to work altogether, so if one of the actions is blocked, the rest causes a misplacing. So start moving the belly back everytime you feel the air coming down should be a good start to figure out what muscles have to move first. Most of us declare that the problem is we don't really know how to move it down there when the moment comes. I think at some point for various reasons we stop the right movement and then with time we forget what the right movement even was. Try moving it yourself, it may help even if you don't see how or why. *
Yeah my arm is still hanging there blocked. I can't drive so I have been walking miles across the city these days. I'm happy I can share with someone who knows why I refuse to use public transportation : )


----------



## Guest

That makes sense, for Kegel exercises the docs told me to only use the anus, but obviously the mechanism of continence involves dozens if not hundreds of organs (brain included), muscles and nerves. Yesterday i started doing the exercises as you say, and using everything there is down there, i will try doing the series 3 times a day for 2 days straight, and 1 day of rest. I don´t feel nothing new in the belly part yet.

And yes, using everything that is public is a nightmare, i love museums, libraries, concerts of various styles of music, theater, etc. but it´s been more than a decade since i´ve been to one, public transport is specially hard after walking a lot, the smell is so offensive and strong that people cover their noses with their hands.

Best regards Pokerface, and thanks.


----------



## PokerFace

Great dude, also if you can afford one (I don't think you'd want to hit the gym) getting home a leg press would help, if you put the press very close to you and keep your legs open you're gonna use just the right muscles. As for the belly moving, it will not start moving on his own, you're gonna have to push it back intentionally in order to have it rieducated. Also remember the relaxing part, meaning don't try to hold in gas before it reaches the very end of the canal. Squeezing too early does lead to dramatic silent gas leak... good luck and stay positive


----------



## Reideran

Thank you for the post I can relate it sounds like you are going through some of the exact same problems as I am. Also thank you for talking about those exercises i will add them to my routine just in case it can help push me into being well enough to not worry about incontinence.

I have been dealing with this for over a decade i have had my ups and downs and have gone through great lengths to improve my digestive health and have found a diet that is 50% non starchy vegetables 25% starchy carbs (my naturapath told me this serving should be the size of my fist) and 25% lean protiens is the most dramatic for me (include healthy fats whith meals too)

I recently got this book "why Isnt My Brain Working?"by Datis kharrazian. I was reading it and remembered your post Pokerface. Particularly because of what you said about your appointment where your doctor said you were "not breathing " etc. So i thought i would share.

The book says



> Stress also impacts the brains command over autonomic nervous system, that part of our nervous system that regulates breathing, digestion, heartbeat, organ function, and more-basically all the bodily functions that happen without your concious input. When autonomic function falters, conditions such as dry eyes,* incontinence*, and high blood pressure can arise.


The book talks a lot about stress and inflammation and the gut-brain connection and "leaky gut"(or intestinal permeability) and how when one gets out of order it can affect the other and end up being a self perpetiating cycle. Apparently in order to reduce stress and inflammation in the brain you need to stabalize blood sugar levels and avoid all foods that give you ANY negative reaction especialy headaches for ( usualy)60-90 days etc. Theres a lot more to it it is a bit of a heavy book but I found it interesting because i always suspected stress was the reason for my leaky gut & leaky gas and after reading the book that goes through all these different processes i am now quite certain that the physical stress my body is going through that is causing all these symptoms is caused by my brain stress which is caused by my autoimmune problems or my head injury i sustained. I am tackling this stress and inflammation from all angles now.

I try not to come here often but sometimes when i use the internet for online shopping i will come back to see what the people are talking about. Good luck everyone this stuff isnt fair but it is possible to manage it to have a normal life.


----------



## PokerFace

Yeah, the brain is the problem... because it rules the muscles.
I get proof that my theories are right everyday.

Say, I'll tell you about last few weeks.
I didn't move the right muscle for 10 days. Did I realize? No, because you only realize you quit moving it is when it is already loose, and that's because when it is firm you are not actually moving it, it's just tight there and works with minimum moving.

I realized I got loose, because I instinctively felt is wasn't safe for me to enter the very small exhibition gallery I went to last week. I realized I could hold them in anymore... you know the feeling.
so I wondered myself, am I squeezing it?

I Wasn't. For quite a few days actually.

So what is the right muscle?

Basically you know when you just want to squeeze your back from up to down as you would normally do, but you stop yourself from doing it because you know it will push the air out?

THAT is the right movement. The first day you do it, it will push the air out... massively. But after awhile, it will grow back and hold it little by little, til complete seal.

You are self prevented from using the muscle because it will push the air out, but that one is the right muscle!

So my problem right now is to remember doing that, because it is no more automatic of a move, hence the brain distfunction

I wish I could reach you all live to show you what the right queeze is, because pelvic floor therapy does noting for this problem.

This is a really stupid defect that can easily be treated, it sucks that it's so hard to explain...

But yes, I am generally leaky free... until I get so tight I forget to do it. This sucks of a situation, but it's controllable, you guys.. I keep saying it from my very first post.

Maybe I should make a video of it, maybe with drawings.. no one wants to see my butt ahah.

I am beyond happy today because I built it back and today I am absolutely leak free.
I need an alarm to remind me

This is curable !!!!


----------



## oceanblue141

Poker face I totally agree with your concept of relaxation is the cure. But very confused about your posts. Do we need to squeeze the upper part of the sphincter/internal anal spinchter or relax?

Can you guide the process step by step more clearly?
How much % are you LG free ? Can you sit in a movie theatre or in a moving car along with strangers?


----------



## PokerFace

I've answered you in the other post : )


----------



## PokerFace

Also I was contacted by an Italian woman who has the same issue and she wants to meet me. We might meet so that I can show her what to do as she requested and try to figure out if we have similar morphology down there.
This will sure be a curious meeting.
I'm gonna let you know in the next few weeks.


----------



## Guest

Hey PokerFace, how are you doing? I´m doing the excercises you told plus i´m using a 10 kilos ketlebel for this movement, what do you think of it?


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there... I'm fine . As I said before, I think this is a condition that has to be addressed everyday because it copes with your brain so you don't get cured once for all but you have to work on it everyday.... so how is it going so far for you? These exercises are great, the more different excercises you try down there the more chances you have to get all the muscles to tone. But the kettle bell I believe is the best so far. Once you are tone, if you work on breathing, you'll easily have dramatic improvements


----------



## Guest

Good to read that you are doing well.

Like you said is important to be constant, everyday, and i´m having problems with that. Up to this point i have to said that the exercises definitely affects sphincter and muscles related to continence, while doing them i feel "tingles" in the anus and the tip of penis. So far the sound of voluntary gases has changed, more noisy. I always suffered a spasm when gases reach the final part of the rectum, it seems that that has gone. About smell, involuntary gases and spotting seems better when in bed but when walking no changes. I´m having some improvements that i had with other therapies and eventually lost them, so i want to be cautious, time will tell.

I think you are right, in many cases is about training, adding muscle, conditioning them and the nerves. I don´t understand why the doctors never recommended me your exercises, and others like them, it´s obvious that they have an important impact on the pelvic floor, sphincters, brain, etc., in both involuntary and voluntary muscles.


----------



## Guest

He, i went back on reading this forum from the beginning again and i forgot that it was thanks to you that i also learned about kettlebells and that swing, depression is doing disasters to my memory and other abilities. Thanks again Poker.


----------



## Guest

Hey Pengu, are you trying this excercises? I´ll try the stretches. Overly tight pelvic floor? Maybe, why not? In my case i realized that the protruding sensation might actually be unconscious pushing.

I know nothing of an app with such characteristics.


----------



## InvestigatorLG

Laroscopic suture rectopexy did not fix the problem. But at least with this skillful surgeons I'm not in worst shape but back to the same as before. I'm now seriously considering a colostomy would be better than lg.

I mean this is the most mysterious condition it doesn't make any sense. At least with a bag you have control on when and where you want to empty it and can still have a normal social life. What do you guys think?


----------



## PokerFace

Pengu, really? That's creepy.

I wouldn't suggest a colostomy:
I mean there's still a lot you guys can do freely, like outdoor activity, hiking, getting drunk on a beach... you can even spend your entire life outside if you move to a tropical environment.
A stomy is actually a real pain... I can't imagine living with that.

We have to keep up exchanging experience. I am myself the evidence that one can get out of a very bad case and switch to being able to feel your gas passing. That alone makes a huge difference because you know when it is happening and when not


----------



## Guest

Hi Investigator, welcome to the club of futile rectopexys for fixing the bad smell issue. Ok, we are too many now, so we are a good evidence that internal rectal prolapse is not the culprit of the bad smell.

About you considering colostomy, i know 2 persons that did it, one STARTED to smell bad. The other one, i Know him from this site, he also did the rectopxy trying to eliminate the bad smell but nothing, then he tried the colostomy and guess what, the smell got more repulsive, the piece of rectum attached to the anus generated pus that smelled worst than feces. What he did? He got that piece of rectum and anus removed (big and dangerous surgery, specially for the prostate and all that). Smell problem solved but others appeared.

If you haven´t, try the excercises that PokerFace told, specially the kettlebell swing. I´m starting to have strange sensations down there, i think that something is changing but i have to be patient.


----------



## Guest

Ok, i was going to wait at least one more week to share this but... with the exercises, my bedroom doesn´t smell bad like before. I´m starting to seriously think that PokerFace really hit the nail. Time will tell.


----------



## PokerFace

Yay! 
Just make sure you keep it up. Going "I am fine now I can quit workout" is a really bad idea...


----------



## PokerFace

Everybody is asking for a chat/group,

I've made this private forum. wanna join in? here's the link:

http://lgward.forumattivo.com/


----------



## oceanblue141

MarianoZab said:


> Ok, i was going to wait at least one more week to share this but... with the exercises, my bedroom doesn´t smell bad like before. I´m starting to seriously think that PokerFace really hit the nail. Time will tell.


I bought a 12 kg kettle bell (I am 5'5" tall and 65 kg), i have exercised for 2 days but stopped due to upper back pain.

What is the weight of kettle bell you are using? How many reps of kettle bell swings are you doing?


----------



## PokerFace

Hey that's a huge one! Mine is 4 kg only


----------



## Guest

Hey OCEAN, in the metric system i´m 186 cm tall and 90 kilos, not much muscle. My kettlebell is 10 kilos. I started with 2 series of 30 reps, now, about a week and so later, i´m doing 3 series of 50 reps, the 3 series can take me about 10 to 15 minutes.

I´ll read more about the importance of rest, for example some body builder have a routine of, per muscle, 1 day exercise, 1 day rest. And the importance of switching weights, doing the swing with a light kettlebell and a lot of reps and doing it with a heavier one but few reps.

When i do the exercise my back is always straight like a table and i only feel a little pain in the lower part, but really minimal. I only use the pelvic area to "push" the kettlebell, like a lash, i make sure that with the push i squeeze everything i can down there, gluteus included, is a violent exercise in my case. Where i feel a good amount of pain is in the abs, bellow the belly and very deep, and in the lower part of the rectum.


----------



## Guest

I´l check your page PokerFace.

You are using a 4 kilos kettlebell, and series and repetitions?


----------



## Guest

I forgot, i´m also doing squats with that 10 kilos kettlebell, right now i´m 2 series of 40. I can´t go all the way down yet. Check this out, if it works for females it´ll work for males, it´s kind of similar to PokerFace said.

http://www.chroniclesofstrength.com/this-kettlebell-exercise-strengthens-your-vagina/


----------



## PokerFace

I do 40 every afternoon, 3 series.
I'm also swimming because the season has come.
Swim is good for all of your body muscles.
Join the other forum you guys.... we can make some kind of LG private member only club lmao


----------



## oceanblue141

@ Poker Face : What is the status of your LG? 100% cured (No signs of LG at all throughout the day)? 80% cured or ?

@ MarianoZab: Keep us updated about your progress. Maintain a record which exercise is helping u more, so that u can guide others.

Till this month end i will only follow Reverse Kegels and see if it helps me. I am doing at least 30 minutes of reverse kegels spread throughout the day. The only challenge is to do it right.


----------



## PokerFace

My current status is what I'd call TG
Which is troubled gas. If LG means you lose it without knowing, TG means that under certain circumstances (aka when I do not excercises it) I get gas that I feel pass but am not able to control. I physically have hard time holding it.
It's like an upgraded form of LG.
Also I think I still have self body odor reference syndrome, especially when in a closed place with strangers. I guess LG was so traumatic that the psychological damage will last 
Then there are days I am just fine.
Yesterday I took a three hours train!


----------



## PokerFace

I am meeting that woman today!


----------



## Guest

So did you meet her? How it went? Did you... use your finger? On her... you know what i mean...


----------



## PokerFace

EDIT:

This story was posted on the other forum but for clarity I am pasting it in here too now.

OMG what a day.

I had to un-freeze my comnputer to write this because it would have taken me up to for ever if I wrote this on my phone.

So, the lady was here and she also happened to look great. lol. She drove here with a friend who didn't know a thing about them coming to Rome just to meet me but she managed to come over alone and meet me. She is 37. 
Long story short she's had this for three years and apparently she only has occasional leaks, meaning she doesn't have 24/7 odor, she said she only has it when he is stressed and after standing for too many hours.

Basically the first and most important thing I found out is that having a pussy is way better if you want to touch and check your rectal muscles. Because you can actually enter the other canal with your fingers and feel the trigger points.

well this is not the first tme I finger a pussy but this is the first time I finger the one of someone who has LG! 
Basically she said she excercises with her hands, she says she works on the small piece of skin that divides the anus from the pussy and that a lot of the squeeze is held on that small part alone that is called perineum. it's pretty hard to explain but we checked out that stuff.
It was hard not to bang her at some point lol but I resisted.

So basically if you place a finger in the anus and a finger in the pussy and squeeze, the anal muscle will contract like crazy. I felt that myself and realized I never really had such a deep squeeze happen to me. I had to make a very big squeeze on her which I supposed could be considered painful but she said was fine. So the butthole reacted to that by contracting so much I couldn't enter a second time, because it literally pushed my finger out and kept me out, lol. I was like 'so this is a healty contraction' and she said yes it is. No gas could escape this state. If this was permanent we'd have normal lives.'

She went on saying when she is in public she is so afraid to leak that all of her muscles just stop contracting together and she just stays there in fear without knowing what to do, and that this leads to LG. Of course I think I have something similar to this happen to me becaue I rarely squeeze much when I am in an uncomfortable situation because I am afraid the squeeze will push gas out.

She said by doing this manual "muscle awakening" she get up to half an hour of no odor release, because that conctraction sort of "wakens up" the inner spinchter. This is similar to the tight situation I get after workout, even if I never really figured out the truly tightening part was placed right there inside the perineum.

She said the problem is we do not move that muscle (!same conclusion I had!) and that even her doctor told her she was fine except for the ass squeeze that was too soft and too uncoordinated. She said she was prescribed nanometry but never did it because she said it was pointless because she knows what the problem is. 
She said somedays she can keep up that squeezing moment with her muscle alone without using the fingers but that everyday life doesn't really allow that because it takes concentration. Also said that too much standing and walking puts the muscle in the wrong position for a proper seal (on us all, apparently) because we are in a costant wrong position.

Basically you must place a finger on your perineum and push in like you are pressing a button, but you do not go straight in, rather you aim to the front (as opposed to back, anus) and you will feel a shift along your finger and the circle going tight. It also hurts a little bit on the circle.
This is all she does to lock it for awhile but says she has to constantly remember that shift and try to copy it in her brain and apply it when she can't use her fingers. She says the real LG "disease" cure is learning to volountarily do basic instict movements that should be automatic. LG is malcoordination and the results of it.
She probably wanted to see me because we had the same conclusions in the first place.

After she taught me how to push the perineum up and front (towards the penis) (which I admit gave me a boner) I explained her how to do the squats, and she had a hard time going deep down with them but said she will start doing them and also the kettleball which we figured out, works exacly on that perianal zone.

She also said that she has read all of my posts and that she also thinks this is a muscle/nerves problem. She also has this started when she had lots of gas she could no longer hold in and eventually started to let go. Then letting go became a regular for the brain.


----------



## Guest

You, sir, are diabolical.


----------



## PokerFace

LoL me? But I was so sweet and kind to her : D


----------



## PokerFace

hey guys I posted the excercise for monday - wednesday - thursday - sunday. the other one will try to post later today

http://lgward.forumattivo.com/t7-fix-your-a-guide


----------



## PokerFace

More added!


----------



## PokerFace

I suggest that those of you who wants to try would keep some kind of track. Like today day one this happened, this other happened... for the first weeks, keep track of what you experience. Any kind of D muscle/butt progress/regress/difference


----------



## InvestigatorLG

Pokerface will you make a new topic with the list of exercises? or i'll search in those posts to see what to do and how to do it


----------



## Guest

Ok, a little update, yesterday i went off shopping, all day, the morning was amazing, i didn´t feel the smell, actually i didn´t feel NOTHING down there, no pushing, no protruding, no wetness, no nothing, i think the auto system did it´s job. And zero negative reactions from other people. All great... until... i was in the pay line of a grocery store and for about 1 minute i felt something strange down there, then spasms, then the pushing protruding sensation, and i could feel the bad smell, and people around me started sniffing and rubbing there noses like crazies (like always, he). Well, that´s an improvement, i had practically all morning without the problem, and when it started i felt an obvious change in the muscles down there.

Also i´m feeling that when i have the urge to go to defecate my stool isn´t reaching the anal canal all the times, specially in the morning, before the exercises i could always touch the feces just with introducing half finger, now many times i only touch them by introducing full finger, and in those times i feel the anus like a muscular tube, not a ring.

I was thinking, what if the problem has to do with, in part or completely, with the pubococcygeus muscle and not so much with the internal anal sphincter? I read in some articles that it also helps to prevent the feces from teaching the anal canal.


----------



## PokerFace

Congratulations! You have upgraded to "feeling it pass" ! Now you can recognize that moment it's coming and take your space to let it go. And eventually even block it (requires lot of work)
It DOES get even better than that...
And to answer your question, yes, I think it's a muscle problem that brings the anal sphincter not to work properly... like loose tube won't let the ring contract as it should... so they are connected in this problem.
Keep it up. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## PokerFace

That's probably because you have pumped blood back into an area that was long time numb


----------



## PokerFace

Back in the day I recall an episode where I started running behind my dog and as I ran I could almost loose the stool ... literally felt it going almost out.. I had complete numbness at that time. Life was hell I could barely go out. It was my worst LG time ever. I think if I hadn't done anything at the time I could have gotten even worse than that
So guys, I was that bad too


----------



## Guest

Pengu, i think, just an opinion, probably you have more problems with your pubococcygeus than with your sphincters, in normal persons when the urge to poop appears the anal canal is not invaded with feces, at least not that much, the pubococcygeus prevents that. You started doing the exercises for serious? That´s great. You will feel really bad some days, but eventually the bad symptoms will start to go away, just keep it up. Its hard to be constant but is not like we have a choice. About the stretches, i´m doing all kinds for the pelvis, back, lower body, legs, etc. just stretching takes me about an hour of the day.

PokerFace, the smell problem is always much worst after defecating, today after doing it i could detect that the little shit kept involuntarily pushing for about an hour, it was of very little strength but every push came accompanied with a wave of smell, before the exercises i could feel the waves of smell but not the pushes. When the pushes stopped the bad smell also stopped, or at least reduced to the point i could not feel it.

What do all of you think of this?

This page is not very scientific but mentions how the squats makes the pelvic and anal muscles work.

http://gettingnaked.com.au/2015/05/30/solve-sexual-health-issues-with-squats/

Also this video is great, Katy Bowman


----------



## PokerFace

I believe there is some kind of un-tensioning of the area after a Bm. Basically the muscle was tight for holding the stool and all of a sudden it gets loose, that may account for the relaxation and the more Lg. Next time what happened to you at the grocery line happens again (you feel the sensation of gas building up) try to pull your tummy back as much as you could. Try exaggerating it. There is some kind of valve in the abdomen muscles that will affect your butthole. Try it... once you have conciousness of gas passing, you may try to stop it that way


----------



## Guest

Similar to this ones

http://drsusieg.com/blog/6-essential-stretches-to-ease-pelvic-floor-tension

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/98/46/9f/98469f1831e56c21fe5a8907c53a247c.jpg

And the "Van Damme" split, actually im only doing the inverted v form for now


----------



## oceanblue141

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/260849-leaky-gas-anismus-plz-help/

If we can find MARK8852, he will be able to help us. He cured LG through doing squats. We can ask him how many sets and reps of Squats he has done per day and how long did it take to get cured. He is not coming online since his post. If the forum moderator can contact him and get the details, it would be great.


----------



## PokerFace

Lower abs is just as important as squats ! The whole abdomen excercises are the ones that keep the intestine in place.

I've had a wonderful week with zero synthomphs and even less gas pressure than usual

I even rode the subway


----------



## oceanblue141

pengu said:


> Just start doing squats..


Pengu are you feeling any improvement with squats? Howmany sets and reps are you doing? Any other exercise. Please keep updating in the log register atleast once in days.


----------



## mantaray

I feel that my anus muscles are a lot thicker. Hopefully these exercises are working. Also, I don't feel that they are protruding down or gaping open as much. Still have the nice sewage leaky smell though.


----------



## mantaray

Stay motivated pengu. Start off with normal squats and make it a daily habit. will take only 15 mins. I do mine after work and before dinner. Post your sets and reps in the other thread to help you keep track and see what others are doing. That in itself is a good motivator to continue the exercises.


----------



## PokerFace

I was personally contacted by a pelvic floor terapist in Rome who saw my story on a local site and she told me to go over because she says she cured LG in the past (!)
I'm seeing her tomorrow I will keep you updated


----------



## Black Hamster

PokerFace said:


> I was personally contacted by a pelvic floor terapist in Rome who saw my story on a local site and she told me to go over because she says she cured LG in the past (!)
> I'm seeing her tomorrow I will keep you updated


Hope it works out.


----------



## Candide

Very good Pokerface! It would be good to know which symptoms they had in addition to the gas, as we've all got something slightly different it seems.


----------



## Black Hamster

I wonder if she could post on here and tell us all the secret.


----------



## PokerFace

I don't even know where to start!
It's late here I will make a detailed post tomorrow
But apparently our ass is just reversed and it can be fixed but it will be hella hard to explain these one.
We had a one hour session and by the time I went out for about 6 hours I was LG free. But the mechanism is so fucked up it takes hours and hours to make it stable

I am very confident this will work even if there's no real medical term to explain it!

But yes excercises is indeed necessary too

Will be back going off to bed now..


----------



## Black Hamster

Are you seeing her repeatedly, or is this a one-off? Is it something one can learn without the assistance of a therapist? Very interested to read your next post/s. Thanks, PF.


----------



## mantaray

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## oceanblue141

Hope it will be useful for all of them in this forum. Try properly before coming to a conclusion that it is a cure.


----------



## PokerFace

Ahahah I wish it didn't happen!

We did some kind of weird "anal control" thing. I noticed that assisted guide gives you completely unexpected span of movements. Basically instead of holding in the butthole you have to make a more elaborated movement where you are also pulling out before squeezing in. Basically When she said to hold in I would squeeze air out, so she said I had to actually use the anus instead of just "moving it back and forth"
She basically said "do you call it a squeeze? This is non existing squeeze" so I tried harder and she said "you are doing no squeeze, you are surface squeezing" than pointed at some skin over the anus (right behind the hole if you're standing) and told me to make a proper squeeze.
It took me awhile to accomplish "proper squeeze" but in a few minutes I had a whole new set of nerves reacting in there.
I am sorry I know this makes no sense at all but what happened is after I got into this movement the air was completely trapped in after every squeeze. You guys know my main problem is holding gas in when I feeling it pass rather than actual Lg that I haven't experienced in awhile.
She said (ugh) that this is an anxiety problem as actual damage would lead to Incontinence . I'm giving this thing a chance and probably see her again even if you can completely do this on your own once you figure out the movement.
It is kinda similar to what I said about relaxation and letting the spinchter wake up in my first posts. But of course it's hard if you don't know how to start.
Wish I could help more.
I also asked about the cured person and she said it was a 70 year old patient that did this gym for awhile and turned back to normal. I didn't really ask what this person actually had thoug.. if LG or just mild pelvic floor dysfunction.
I'm giving her some credits but until I get real stable results with this thing I can't really share more.
I've had weeks long results in the last and I KNOW it's something I'm not doing that gives me Lg.
The thing is this is actually a proof (when I make this movement) that I usually only move like40% of the whole anus). I think this excercise is slightly reached with the kettlebells swing too.
I really don't know what else to say. I'm trying this on my own. It it takes awhile to remember the movement and start doing it.
Wish I could explain but basically you have to imagine your buttjole is actually one centimeter behind where you think it is..... and start from there.
also i checked my ass in the mirror right after and it looked normal.
As for her, she is just a regular physiotherapist that specializes in pelvic floor and usually works with old people.

We will get there you guys, do not succumb to depression


----------



## PokerFace

Also I insisted to pay cause she didn't want me to. LoL she had a crush on me or something

Or maybe she thought I was miserable enough ahah

Who knows !


----------



## PokerFace

Today for example, I cannot find the right movement
Yesterday I was FiNE all day and today it's not clicking

Wtf!

Gonna try harder laying down later... I'm not giving up
My ass I give up


----------



## Candide

A simple drawing of what you're talking about could help us a lot, I think. Either way it's greate we are getting more info out of these meetings!


----------



## PokerFace

I will try the best to make a drawing ... it's basically like un-learning how to ride a freaking bike and start learning driving in backwards


----------



## PokerFace

Found the movement again this morning laying on my bed.
It's crazy how I had it all figured out in my very first post here and keep forgetting all about it with time.

It works. Workout works because in the all muscle train process you statistically use that muscle too at some point, but a few hours of inactivity will let it loose again unless you make it strong (I've had weeks where it was strong enough to be a normal guy).

In people with very bad Lg this movements is even more hard because they feel NOtHiNG in there.

I was laying on the bed not able to hold air in and now I am here on the couch and I am able to squeeze my freaking buttjole.
This movements also gives very sharp sacre bone pain, I supposed because you activate many muscles and nerves.

I'm going on the Alpes today (booked a plane and not a train because it's 40 minutes flight vs 3.5 hours.)
You guys, I swear to go right now I have a normal ass

I just have to not forget how to do it.

Re-read my post over again and I am talking exactly about this fucking movement even if even myself forget how to do it

It's crazy 
If his is the only problem we all have, it's easy to treat.
I'd say get to a sympathetic therapist and tell him you forgot how to fart. You really have nothing to loose except for the money for it


----------



## PokerFace

How to hold a fart, not how to fart.
Of course we not how to fart lol


----------



## PokerFace

Also, because you were dying to know that:
I haven't had a bowel movement since the therapy session. Which is weird because I normally go everyday. Maybe I have strengthened the muscles and have less urge to go?
Maybe ... I'm very positive right now


----------



## Guest

I believe you are correct Pokerface. Yesterday i started again with the kettlebell swings and the deep squats with the kettlebell, today i woke up very tight, and the smell of my bedroom cleaner, again. After reading you i went to the bidet, put the middle finger down there and "played" with the squeezing, At some point i managed to squeeze with an incredible strength, also using a larger portion of the anus, that lasted just a second but it was evident.

Indeed is very hard to write about this with clarity, specially for me that i struggle with my English.


----------



## PokerFace

Yep. It's a combination of different fucked up things. Also I am convinced that we are constantly pushing air down. I am clenched 24/7. Also when I wake up in the morning I have so much air... I mean why didn't it just go out at night? I am convinced is because our body only relaxes when the brain is in sleep mode. 
It's just so complicated to get back to normal. We should also work on posture, breathing, muscle coordination
I honestly have no idea of how to teach it but I am convinced this started gradually at least for me... LG is some kind of body/brain response to the excess of gas


----------



## Guest

Mmmmhhh... in my case i don´t think that i have a problem with an excess of gas, Is about weakness, unconscious pushing or whatever that happens down there. Why i think that? Without exercises i´m farting every 5 or 10 minutes, small ones and sometimes i don´t even feel air coming out, so i have the reflex of having to fart even when i have no gas, the same with defecating, many times during the day i have the "reflex" of having to defecate even when i´m empty. In the morning i don´t have much gas, again small farts and not very noisy.

BUT, with the exercises i don´t have that reflexes, i fart 5 or 10 times a day and they are big, the same with defecation, i only get the reflex when i´m really full, my depositions are also of good size, form and consistence. In the morning i have a lot of gas, and the fart is long and very noisy.

My morning first fart with the exercises is something like two times bigger than this, but with a sound much more sharp, clean.


----------



## PokerFace

Nope I mean when it all started we all had too much gas.. then the body gets adjusted to that gas situation and never comes back to normal


----------



## Guest

It´s been many years ago for me but i don´t recall having problem with farts EDIT (of course when i´m not incontinent to them, that is not a 24/7 condition), yes with making to have a lot of effort pushing, and also big diarrheas. What ím trying to say is that my fart production with exercises (he!) seems normal.

Many of that gas is absorbed, so when increasing the ability to hold more normally much of the fart that would get out is absorbed.

Maybe?


----------



## PokerFace

You're lucky! I just have so much air...
Try this excercise today:
Have a cup of hot beverage (relaxing one) then start taking deep breaths and have a walk somewhere. As you walk, try filling your belly and lungs with air. Breath only through your nose and relax your belly as if you're trying to look as fat as you can. Walk like this for an hour and stay focused. Do not tense up any of your belly/lungs muscles. Try not to care about gas building in. Breath through your nose and take big breaths. See if you feel any pressure release on the anal area and let me know


----------



## Candide

I think it is a mixture of excess and weak muscle, but I don't think excess is the main problem.

I remember a few things that have changed from being a kid to young adult:


As a kid I used to fart a lot, but almost every fart would make a sound. I remember sitting in the car on vacation and trying my hardest to make no sound for maximum comedy effect.
I farted a lot, but it only happened at home, or if the occasion was suitable. The brain and body coordinate in some way whether farts are possible or something.
I transitioned from farting to belching more often. Could be puberty or more exercise, hard to tell. This is no longer the case though.

This is what it would be like if you had excess of flatulance:






There's also bloating, but she doesn't seem to suffer from this.


----------



## PokerFace

Today is being great. I think I may have kicked the posture/movement in. No LG at all and I controlled every one. Also I had huuuge ones when I finally let them go.
I'll try keeping this up in the next days


----------



## PokerFace

But I do indeed have a lot of gas... like if you put together all the gas I produce in a day you could probably fill a small van... seriously.


----------



## PokerFace

Where is Pete btw? Haven't seen him around.. wonder if he tried workout


----------



## PokerFace

I'm glad you're ok!
I've had a pretty shitty week due to Nutella and some bread as they load me like crazy... what I found gave me instant release is sitting down in a squat position. I just sit like that for awhile and my rectum instantly feel better... very many times a day, if I am bored, I just bow to my knee and then my anus feels instantly tighter. It's good if I don't have time to squats


----------



## PokerFace

All there is to know is this. That movement you avoid doing because will push gas out is the movement you have to make. After a day or two of pushing gas out it will grow the muscle and block it. We are pshysically and psychologically terrified by this movement and we make all wrong and useless movement. Just keep this in mind.

Red = wrong
Green = right


----------



## mantaray

Can you elaborate on what the green arrows mean?


----------



## PokerFace

It's the direction of the squeeze... from back to front... as much strength as you can. No matter if it makes you fart


----------



## PokerFace

How do I frame this moment in space and time?
I am f^cking working like a normal human being. Not even pressure.
You guys... this sh!t disease is self induced. 
The sad part of this all thing is I perfectly know how to stop it.. yet still sometimes forget and get back into a tragical depressional state... without realizing I am doing it wrong!.

Mariano, if Intouch my anus right now it not only is not a ring, it is also surrounded by a tick wall of muscles. Workout gives you the base, but if you don't hold your fart in the right way, it will only partially help

As I called it in my first post, it's the "rear butt muscle", it will swell up like a hardened c^ock once it grows a little. You will feel it right there, and your whole anus will be pushed way upper than where it is now.

Wish I could personally help you all

This time I'm gonna try not to forget doing it

I think it's time to take photos of my ass lol


----------



## Guest

Yesterday i went to walk, about an hour and i tried what you said, no changes. Last time i did the exercises were 10 days ago so yesterday i was all loose and with the pushing protruding sensation, etc. so i was able to compare, when i walk relaxed like i did all my life the protruding pushing sensation, bad smell etc, are at full, But when i walk concentrated in using my glutes and squeezing i feel everything tighter down there after a few minutes, not as much as when doing the swings and squats but there is an important effect.

I too think, now, that in our cases it´s maybe a predominant mental, neurological problem, somehow we lost the normal reflexes, and with time the condition got worst with muscle atrophy and all that. So many years of hard pushing the continence system finally got stuck in open or semi open?

I have to do something with this depression, i can´t even finish my daily obligations, so doing the exercises is unlikely in this mental state. But i don´t want to try anti depressives, they make me act like a freak.

By the way i hate Nutella, in find it so artificial, and the flavors of the ingredients actually cancel each other instead of complementing, also makes me kind of sick, bad digestion and all that.


----------



## Guest

Today i took another walk, 2 hours, a lot of stairs, hills, etc. try going up using all the glutes you can, you ll know what i mean if you try it, there is a lot of muscle there that i never used until now. walking up like that i think is a good supplement to the other exercises.


----------



## PokerFace

I think the level of physioterapy we need on that area is similar to that of people who have to gain back the capability to walk. It's very bad, indeed. I myself had that 24/7 odor which I managed to reduce to seldom uncontrollable gas escape a day. It took me almost two years to get here so you can imagine what could be done with more time and more work.
I recall myself intentionally releasing pressure from my squeeze because of the pain the fissure was causing. I don't have that fissure anymore, it took me months and months of yaluronic acid and I had to almost cut out big leaves salads because they were making me have very large stools that would open the fissure back. Now the fissure is gone but I do have some hemorrhoid in there that are still preventing my body to fill squeeze. I think getting to LG state was progressive to me.. I squeezed less and less and in the end it was just loose. Now I think about it everyday. LG to me today is basically mostly psychological fear to leak gas. If I leak it is usually not detectable, or very faintly. Basically if it happens (always consciousnly I guess) I don't see responses around me. 
I am dealing with a huge amount of gas, and I guess it doesn't help. I must be having my enzymes checked because that vegan diet did really fuck up all my system. 
Again, I am no longer the LG leaker I was in 2015. I can't even think about getting me to that mental state again. I am working my cure out.. I realize the right movement are messed up, I realize we probably not help trapping gas even when trying to block it because we probably also push it out. So messed up it is. The way my bum changes in the days I function correctly is just incredible. But why doesn't it stay like that?
I think the only answer it's that just like an arm, if you don't use it for 24 hours, it will misfunction.
I think we need massive physiotherapy, and I also think most physiotherapist is uneducated on this condition.


----------



## Candide

PokerFace I think your biggest gas issues went away with the fissure. The pelvic floor exercises are good for continence and confidence though, we should never quit them. The real cure however is finding a way to strengthen the anal canal.

I found doing this abdominals stretch to be helping whenever I felt like having an urge to defecate or there was some gas about to escape:










It will help as alternative to clenching the anus.

As for the psychology, there is definitely something we need to learn, especially those of us who have it in social situations. Trying to control an otherwise automatic function is wrong. And thinking about it, a lot, can cause this. You know how when it is raining, it is common for someone to have the need to pee?

Something else I have noticed about doing exercises. After pull ups, everything will be concentrated on the upper part of my body instead of the lower part. It's like when years back a friend told me he would contract the muscle in his left or right leg in order to get rid of an erection in public. We need to strengthen the pelvic floor but at the same time try to shift the focus.


----------



## PokerFace

Exacly. And yes, that arched back position works good. When I'm in a Closed room with strangers, I mostly panic and literally don't know what to do if gas builds in... but sometimes I think I make it build in in a way. In the end I basically run away and it goes out.... this part of LG in certainly a physical effect of anxiety. When I am standing it's much worse.. when I sit I seem to control it better.
My dream is to get my PhD. Hope to make it someday


----------



## Candide

> My dream is to get my PhD. Hope to make it someday


Same. I could do research on this while getting paid!

My main issue right now isn't even the flatulance but breathing, some itching down there and minor rectal discharge. I'm positive it is going better (the anti depressants are working I guess).


----------



## PokerFace

I've started doing some self made belly massage for making the muscles less tense and I must admit I indeed breath better !
LG is so under control right now.. it fells amazing. Hope my brain manages to remember what to do to keep this up


----------



## PokerFace

Also, I always wanted to share but always forgot...
I've been horse riding all my life, then quit five years ago due to arm injury.
Horse riding was a 100% complete workout on exacly the right spots. Few days ago I was in this hotel on the Alpes that had horses . I gave it a little gallop.... of course I was destroyed afterwards because your everything hurts like crazy after an hour riding but it kinda woke up a lot of my abdomen and pelvis muscles.

Mariano... Can you give horse riding a try? You can horse ride with LG.... no one will notice
I would really like to start back but I must check my arm function first....


----------



## Guest

Sorry, not in the short therm, winter is here (aha! See what i did there?), and the rides for tourists are only in the rest of the year, my family has horses but our relation is not the best. Last time i ride a horse i was like 14 years old so i can´t say if that makes an impact on my problem but it makes sense, a lot of bumping and pelvic, hip, etc movement.


----------



## PokerFace

Nope nope wait... they have horses?! Put on a sweater and go there. Get two or three lessons... your anal area is gonna pump up like crazy. I'm probably gonna buy a horse if it works as I think it will


----------



## PokerFace

Ok guys,
Yesterday I've had a 100% leaky gas free day. This time I didn't even feel the gas built it. I even went at the movie theatre with friends and not even urge to fart. I think I may have made the cut.
What I did this time?
Well the first part of my vacation was a concrete hell... I had milk and dairy and I was full of gas.. I couldn't hold them at all... I kinda got depressed too. Basically I was walking a lot and walking kills the muscular tones.
I started adding more muscles to the squeezing.
What muscles?
The d^ck muscles! The very top of them...
I think going for that horse ride kinda activated more numb muscles in there.
For the first time I am brave enough to say I can probably be cured for ever. It's been three days of a normal life now. I did things I never did before.
I think it takes a lot of energy to reactivate that muscle, which is indeed connected to the anus.
Right now my anus is stuck up and can't even be touched unless I put my finger straight in between my buttcheeks.
I haven't been able to activate that muscle before he horseride because I think I wasn't even feeling it as it was too weak. With the therapist we worked on the part that is connected to it, over the anus... but this one is totally new. I think it comes a little bit out with the kettleballs but I also think it is hard to find it if it's too weak. Basically you have to imagine breaking a nutshell with the side muscle at the base of the dick, that are opposite to each other. His muscle also blocks gas from going in the anal canal. It's very connected to the part above the anus.
Get on a horse you guys and it will be automatic.
Me quitting horse riding may be the answer for it to have gotten weak. Here:
EDIT:
Sorry it won't upload the picture don't know why


----------



## Candide

What is this muscle called? Or was that the purpose of the picture? You might want to try imgur instead.


----------



## PokerFace

https://ibb.co/dg56Z5


----------



## Guest

Now that you mention it, my smell problem becomes worst with erections and ejaculations, so like you said it´s all closely related. My surgeon told me that it´s very important for the pelvic floor to have vigorous sexual activity.


----------



## mantaray

PokerFace said:


> Get on a horse you guys and it will be automatic.


Can't afford a horse, maybe I will buy a Sybian ? 

But seriously, wonder if there is something at home to use, any ideas guys?


----------



## PokerFace

Ahah no sadly I don't think so....
But I am having amazing results these days. It's all about bulking to get aware of the muscles and than use the right area daily in a way we are no longer used to.
The two things I believe can cure LG permanently as the poo doesn't stay as close as 1 cm inside the anus after this all process gets familiar.
I may still be wrong but it can't just be a coincidence


----------



## PokerFace

Maybe one of these giant inflatable balls ?


----------



## PokerFace

Ok so after having pretty no gas no pressure no escape days I've had a very shitty afternoon and evenining yesterday.
I am trying to figure out if the excessive walking may have caused it. Also, for all these days I was completely away from coffee and soy lecitins but two days ago and yesterday I have a decaf and some chocolate with soy lecitin.
I have to figure out what fills me with gas. I kinda believe that I am more prone to hold it in when it's not an unbearable amount of gas.
How weird can this disease be?
I'm gonna stay out of coffe (I already am out of dairy, gluten). And stay out of anything that has soy.


----------



## Montesanto

Hi PokerFace, I'm new here but I'm reading the forum for the last 2 months - it was the time a realized that I have LG. I started visiting doctors and researching on the internet, going to phisiotheraphy. I still don't have the diagnosis, more medical tests to come (as for now gastroscopy result was ok, apart from a polyp in upper intestine), so I think I'm at the beginning of the long way...

As for coffee, I read somewhere that it loosens the sphincters, so I stopped drinking it at all. But as I just had my vacation (Naples - bellissimo I drank it twice and my come back journey was a nightmare - on the plane I was looking suspiciously at some man next to me because I was smelling something horrible and I couldn't be sure who produced it I noticed that if I avoid coffee, alcohol, sweetes the smell is not so bad. Sometimes I'm wondering if maybe I drank too much of coffee (work, home plus examination in June) and this somehow weakend my sphincters? I really don't know what caused it...

This forum is the only place I know someone will understand me, because even some of the doctors, as someone wrote before, can say that they don't smell anything but they rub their noses saying that...

A lot of health to all of you


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there ! Welcome!

I am working this coffee thing out and realized it does indeed increase gas, as today I hadn't had much. Apparently I am intolerant to basically everything that may be slightly allrgy-creating, aka gluten, soy, dairy, coffee and whatever... it sort of sucks because I already can't eat pretty much anything if I cut out diary and gluten so cutting out coffee and most of chicolate because of the soy lecitin intake is even more frustrating.
Luckily there are some product that are organic and very simple.
I try to buy only food wig very little ingredients. I've found a special Vegan type of Nutella that doesn't have soy and I had it,,, tasted just as good.
Today my a$$hole is kinda open. Can't really hold them.. but I haven't worked out in awhile. And haven't really tried to hold them as I do when I succeed.. Go figure!
But I also had lots of salads lately, and have a little burning inside so I may have opened my fissure back.

Anyway... I hope you'll be better. Two months into realizing I had LG was really the most devastating moment of my life. It's great you found us immediately


----------



## PokerFace

Also .. do you have the source saying that coffee weakens sphincters? It'd be interesting to share it on here


----------



## PokerFace

Found a quote here

https://www.testcountry.org/strange-side-effects-of-caffeine-you-may-not-know-about.htm


----------



## PokerFace

And here a study

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18350336/

Do you all guys drink coffee?
I rarely have more ham one a day anyway but if I quit it it has huge effect on my sleep


----------



## Guest

What i always knew about coffee is that triggers the desire to defecate, about effects on anal sphincters i made a quick search and some studies show that in fact caffeine increases the strength of anal sphincters while at the same time triggers the desire to defecate.

For example here.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18350336

So, foods have an effect on sphincters strength... i always suspected that but i never imagined that could be measurable.

Sorry to hear that you have so much problems with foods Pokerface, i also have problems with gluten, foods with a lot of sugar (excepting ice cream i avoid all others with high sugar content, including yogurts), etc. fried eggs gives me the most horrendous smelly farts. Funny that i have problems with pasteurized milk, i think in English is known as long life milk. No problems with fresh milk just out of the cow and milk in powder.

Instant coffee DESTROYS ME, all brands and quality, but i have zero problem with bean coffee.


----------



## Guest

Ha, i was writing when you just put the same study, life has a strange ways to... nevermind.

I forgot to put that coffee gives me urge to defecate but i don´t feel changes on the sphincter, smell, etc.

Edit, i drink from 4 to 7 espressos a day.


----------



## Montesanto

Ok, here are some links which mention the coffee topic:

https://www.testcountry.org/strange-side-effects-of-caffeine-you-may-not-know-about.htm

http://piedmonthealthcare.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Anal_Discomfort_What_do_you_do_After.pdf

And yes, the last months were devastating for me too, there were strange remarks at work, at university, first I just thougt it was the sweat and some people were just malicious, that it was somebody else and not me. When I finally reaized what was happening I thought I was going to quit my job, I was depressed all the time and couldn't stand people's reactios on the train, bus (travelling to work every day). It's still very hard for me but I did a lot of self-psychotherapy and I'm looking for a solution. I believe it is possible to cure this condition when we find out the cause


----------



## Candide

Found another from the caffeine wiki article. Too bad I can't seem to enlarge the images included.

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM197510302931803

That makes four sources.


----------



## PokerFace

I think the coffee may create an increase in pressure of the anus that may then lead to major de-crease of continence once the caffeine is out of the system. Kinda like a circle... one should stop for awhile to avoid externally induced resistances and pressure. Aka I have been out of coffee for 2 days now. My anus feels more shut than yesterday but I cannot squeeze the air in.
This is weird... I must start working out again, but before I'm gonna see what happens to my bum without coffee for at least a week


----------



## PokerFace

Also, the more I think about it, the more I am convinced that it is not a damaged anus, nor a sphincter that is not properly sealed; I think leaky gas is simply an inner spinchter that does not react to gas. It simply got trained to not respond to gas, and with time it gets worse. Growing the muscle and strengthening the external muscle will tighten the inner spinchter, giving it more capability to hold the gas in. I think the gas gets blocked in the wrong pressure zone, confusing the Inner spinchter that doesn't contract on the right way. Letting go dramatically the air down to the very entrance of the anus gives it a better span of reaction. Every time I change the squeezing motions I get automatic spinchter lock.
This is soooo f^cked up


----------



## Candide

I think saying your sphincter is not damaged but does not respond properly to gas, is contradicting. I think you and me are the same in that when I feel gas arriving at the anus and I don't try to hold it in, it will stay in. Personally I try to only indirectly strengthen the sphincters with pelvic floor exercises as I read somewhere that you can't tell wether the EAS is tired from direct exercises like kegels unlike other muscles.[citation needed] I also believe this is what happened when my symptoms peaked.

Btw did you notice any differences from swimming?


----------



## PokerFace

The reason I think is not damaged is because sometimes it works perfectly. How would something damaged work perfectly? I've had the best week ever and then now I'm experiencing the worst days.... some permanent damage couldn't do that. I think it's like more of a physiotheraphy thing. Also, yes, when I try to do nothing (and it takes efforts) it is more likely to stay in. I think was it leading all this mess is the unconscious fear of making loud fart sound in public.... we put it on permanent silent mode. Or something like that. I am myself never having sounded ones anymore... in years. I have to focus to have one that is not silent!


----------



## PokerFace

Update:
I usually get hella bloated at this time of the day... 5-6 pm... today and yesterday had none. I'm quite confident the coffee was doing me a lot of damage. I'm staying out of it!


----------



## Guest

That sucks Poker, are you eating many industrial foods? I eat that kind of food the less possible, most of it bloat me as well. What kind of coffee you drink?

Ok, this days i was smelling really bad and i realized today by fingering that feces had invaded the anal in almost all its length, anus really loose, no defecation trigger, had to do some strain to expel them. I didn´t do any kind of exercises (if my memory services me right) except for those walks i mentioned before since august 4 i think. This period of depression and thus not doing exercises served me for totally convincing me about the importance of the exercises, the effect is MASSIVE on the anus and all that.


----------



## PokerFace

I'm actually the cleanest eating person alive. I basically only eat meat, fish, vegetables, rice, fruit and chocolate.
I was right about coffee. I don't have that constant gas anymore. I don't have that pressure anymore... I just have... loose anus. I have to get back into training. I think somehow walking is just so bad on us... maybe one day we'll figure out why, but walking seems to erase any progress.
With the low amount of gas I have now, it is likely that excercise would have more impact. Also, if what they say about coffee and sphincters is true, I may gain back some sensibility as the big pressure I was in before has been deleted.
Decaf makes no difference from actual coffee, I tried the first days. I usually only have americano.. I don't like espresso, americano in Italy is plain espresso with hotel water. Filter coffee you can find it in some very expensive coffee shop, but is just as bad, maybe worse


----------



## Guest

Of all that you mention i only have problems with chocolate, even the highest quality (maybe is because i use to eat 500 grs. in 20 minutes, anxiety at it´s finest). Walking a lot also is bad for my smelly problem when i do it without constantly and voluntary squeezing the area, if i walk without thinking about it all symptoms got worst.

I don´t remember where i read it before but yesterday before going to sleep on tv there was a documentary about child prostitution in the world, in countries like India the "pimps" seat the abused child male for hours special chairs so their anus would be constantly relaxed. I looked more about this on google but couldn't fine anything, what i did find though is that some bad cases of constipation can cause relaxed anal sphincters. If all that is true then it our problem surely was caused by such severe constipation and so much pushing, so we should be able to reverse that with exercises.


----------



## PokerFace

That's sick. These poor children....

I have had basically no gas also these two days as I avoided soy lecitin and any form of coffee.
I am so happy my muscles are having a break from the constant pressure.
I wonder if this had an impact on LG. Do most of you have little gas? I am experiencing little gas for the first time and I feel sooooo much better. I really did have 24/7 bowel full of air and anal pressure. I feel so good right now.
I wonder if this combined with excercises would make me Lg free forever .
I may start working the muscle tomorrow... will let you know.
It is unbelievable how better I feel. I really was 24/7 trying to hold in gas. Now I farted like.... 5 times? Last one was 4 hours ago OmG ahah 
I have to realize whether I am leaking or not, my anal strength was zero.. but it's my fault, I haven't worked it


----------



## Guest

Indeed, a cruelty and suffering unimaginables. I brought that to the discussion because if those victims can have a permanent lax anus through "training", maybe something like that happened to us with the constipation and years of inhuman pushing. And surely through opposite training we might regain normal function, maybe.

I generally produce normal amounts of gas, except with fried eggs, pasteurized milk, chocolates, bread and few others. Like i said before, when doing the exercises i farted about 7 times a day, big ones, without exercises i fart little ones every 10 minutes, (i remark that when walking many times they just went out without permission).

Why aren´t you working out? In my case i realized that is for 2 main reasons: depression and fear, fear that the exercises will not have the desired effect on the long therm. Silly me. EDIT Besides, i´m feeling... old! Where the $$$$$$ has my hair gone? EDIT


----------



## Guest

I think i´m repeating myself with a lot of things, thus introducing a lot of repeated and useless messages that surely makes the forum hard to read for new people. I´ll start to post monthly unless something important happens, regards.


----------



## ibs_cure_searcher

Hello All,

I've been on this site and other IBS blogs for the past 6 years searching for any treatment possible. I traveled to a native country (from the US) in late 2010. I woke up one day in early 2011 and my nightmare began. I felt bouts of diarrhea, excessive gas, anal pain, incontinence. It has crippled my life for 6+ years. I went to see over 8 GI doctors over the past 6 years. I've had the following tests done: sigmoidoscopy, colonoscopy, endoscopy, small bowel follow through, hydrogen breath test, stool samples. All these tests came out negative except the hydrogen breath test which came positive to confirm that I had Small Intestine Bacteria Overgrowth (SIBO). The only other diagnosis I had was of IBS-D because everything ruled out negative.

Still none of the medicines I took worked on my body. I've tried all the different herbs recommended on these sites, vitamins, over the counter medicine, Homeopathic medicine, etc. None of it worked. I had diarrhea stool for 6 years. And worse, I had a feeling of "wetness" around my anal region that never went away. It was mentally physically and emotionally debilitating. I even tried hypnotherapy where someone would hypnotize me. That didn't work either. Neither did a dietitian when I tried cleaning up my diet.

This happened through my early 20's and just destroyed my self confidence and my personal/professional life. I tried the following over the years: metamucil, citrucel, fiber tablets, anti diarrhea pills, xifaxan, viberzi, lomotil, all types of probiotics including vsl. Nothing would stop me from having diarrhea stool, incontinence, anal pain, and anal wetness. It happened every single day and I could not catch a break from it.

To make matters worse, the GI doctors I met gave me little hope. I've had doctors say to me, "You're fine, It's all in your head" or "we can't do anything for you" or even "just put paper toilet between your buttocks." I was so upset when I heard these things. A GI doctor with all the years of experience and studying came up with "put paper toilet between your buttocks" as an answer is shameful. I could have come up with that and I didn't need to go to med school for 12 years. About a year and a half ago I went on a search for a GI doctor who had a heart. I looked for someone who was compassionate to my symptoms and would help my search for some relief. I resigned to the fact that I would never be 100% better. Even something that could help me 50-60%. I finally met a doctor who gave me a treatment that has gotten me 80-90% better. Ironically, he also had said to me that we will try different things and find something that will give you some relief. That's all I was looking for.

*After 6 years of IBS D causing diarrhea, incontinence , this is what has finally worked for me*

Morning:

1 Viberzi pill

1 anti diarrhea pill

1 glass of Metamucil

Evening:

1 viberzi pill

1 anti diarrhea pill

1 Florastor pill

Before Bed:

1 - 20 mg dose of amitriptoline.

Along with this, my doctor prescribed me to take a course of Pelvic floor physical therapy. It's kind of disgusting where the PT will stick their finger around your anal region, but it works wonders. If you had been struggling like I have, it's probably not that bad. With people like me who have IBS-D, our anal region is completely messed up and certain nerves that should not be activated are out of whack and are "guarded" when one should be in a relaxed state. After a few weeks of this, I saw noticeable change in my anal region and the wetness and my stools started coming in more formed.

*Summary*

*I've struggled with IBS-D, anal pain, incontinence for over 6 years and with no treatment that gave me any real relief. Using the above plan, I have 70%-80%-90% improvement and more times than not, I feel 100% better and back to like I did pre 2011. I wish everyone here the best and want to share something that has been working for me for the past 2-3 months. It's still a small samples size but it's one that has worked for me. More important for me has been finding a GI doctor that has a heart and is compassionate and has an attitude of "let's try different things until we find something that works." I understand this is a mental, physical, and emotional battle. Hopefully the above helps someone out and if it doesn't, keep searching and working with your doctors to find something that works. *


----------



## PokerFace

Hello cure searcherer,
Do you have leaky gas?


----------



## Candide

Hey ibs_cure_searcher,

This thread is getting pretty long and I think your story deserves its own thread. I have some questions for you waiting until then.


----------



## PokerFace

Just to let you know I resumed my excercise and been going for a horse ride near the city. I can squeeze it in quite good now. I wonder why I unintentionally quit the right movements if they work so well for me. Seriously what's wrong with me!


----------



## Guest

I think this is important, guess what, today i was in Chile, i got personally in touch with a second person (without counting my ex boss, i don´t remember well what he said so i´m leaving that out) that did Delorme technique for bad smell from the anus (he didn´t said anything about incontinence) and some minor prolapse, about 2 years ago, maybe 3. He said that he is fully healed and living life like nothing ever happened.

So, from 2 smelly persons that did internal Delorme we now have 2 healed, at least that is what they say... if that is really true i think that the key with Delorme is the bulking that is formed practically over the first portion of the anus (from in to out) with the rolled up tissue, like a sock (ok, i know i´m not being clear, check this graph about traditional Delorme, its not internal delorme but the bulking effect should be similar).

http://www.surgeoncolorectal.co.uk/media/1048/delorme.jpg

EDIT link doesn´t work, this one does http://slideplayer.com/slide/10714652/37/images/39/Delorme%E2%80%99s+procedure+Altmeier+procedure.jpg

It sucks, years before my common rectopexy and sigmoidectomy i wanted to do Delorme but never found a doc willing to do it.


----------



## oceanblue141

Hello ibs_cure_searcher, I think internal physical therapy is helping you. 'Sticking a finger inside and trying to relax', 'internal pelvic trigger point therapy through anus' have helped quite many people. Which country are you from? Can you let me know your email ID.

Pokerface, what kind of exercises or movements are you mentioning? The one where you imagine sucking your internal sphincter towards your belly button? This exercise helps me too sometimes. I imagine sucking a marble or blueberry inside my anus, rectum into my colon.


----------



## PokerFace

Yep, that, the arched back, and the upper gluteus, than kettleball and squats


----------



## Barney71

Wow, I gotta say amazing topic, man. Seriously, one of the best threads I was able to find out there on the internet. I never had that many problems with gases personally, especially not now - it used to be a nightmare for quite some time when my diet was definitely not on point, I was a heavy drinker and I have lived a devastating lifestyle on top of being diagnosed with IBS, but after I have sorted out those things I rarely have any gases anymore as I stopped eating some products and I keep pretty much strict diet, but for anyone struggling with gases a lot I will just say that after reading it, everyone should have hope. OP had and he developed some amazing guidance for people struggling with the same thing that he did, so hats down for this man .


----------



## Guest

Hi Pengu, how are you doing? The standard Delorme should be a common procedure for the majority of proctologist (colorectal surgeon), but the internal Delorme appears to be newer and less known. What all my proctologist said (i visited quiet a few) is that is an old technique no longer used, from what i recall now we didn´t even discussed about internal Delorme. My ex boss got the standard Delorme surgery but that was a long time ago, the other two i spoke that did internal Delorme with are really recent but i forgot to ask them who were there surgeon, i´ll try to speak again with the one of Chile, sadly i lost contact with the one of Australia, last time i spoke with him he gave me a link of the technique, i did send him other messages through Facebook but never replied again, i hope he is ok. Some of you know him, he was in another forum under the nick W2012, i don´t remember which one.


----------



## Guest

I wanted to wait at least a month of very well confirmed results before sharing this but i can´t wait. I re started the exercises 3 days ago, Saturday 9 (this is the fourth day, after sending the message i´ll do them).

Nothing special, nothing to kill me, "light" exercise but of full quality, forcing all i can the butt section. Kettlebell of 10 kilos (22 pounds more or less) First, 5 minutes of elliptical trainer with the resistance set to maximum (remember, all in the butt, arching the back helps to that, and the level of resistance varies from machine to machine), 10 minutes rest, 50 kettlebell swings (remember, top quality, i give all the work i can to the butt), 10 minutes rest, and finally 20 deep squats with the kettlebell (remember, the butt has to work, full quality, I go down slow, i stay there a couple of seconds and then i go up "explosively"). In every motion i try to squeeze the harder i can. That´s all. *Oh, and i read you people about the arched back, so i try to do that every time i can, even when driving. *

First days were hard, a lot of unconscious pushing, farts and all that, but on mornings i could feel the anus AND THE AREA tighter, not much but i could feel it. And today... today... oh boy, it was AMAZING, what an splendid day, i had to go to a nearby city for shopping and all that, a lot of driving, a lot of walking, a lot of rows, etc. Zero unconscious pushing, I didn´t get a single negative comment, no sniffing, i couldn´t feel bad smell not even in the car (it always was so strong, so damn strong that the only other things that could overpower it were things like skunks hitted on the road, and not by much), i was all day doing things and right now still no bad symptoms. Everything was automatic, i didn´t have to squeeze for holding farts, nothing of that, i could feel the farts but didn´t had the need to squeeze. *Fully unconscious automatic, ALL DAY. *

I know its to early but if this really is the definitive solution... Pokerface, from me to you, almost...


----------



## PokerFace

Ahahahahah Mariano you just made my day 
I do get these amazing days too... and then bang! Some days are still shitty. I'm glad you had a normal day. Only is with Lg know how good it feels like.
But how do we make this permanent? That's what I've been working on for months. There's gotta be something to click that makes that "physical and mental" state permanent. That's what I meant by saying with need as much pysiotheraphy as the people who need to learn how to walk again ... we MUST find that something we do or not do down there for keep having this wrong coordination.. and must get rid of it!


----------



## Candide

Consider writing a log of food, bowel movements, smell, activities, etc. I've been keeping track of events in a text file the past week, but am noticing I started to slack again. I'll see if there's some app we can use, otherwise I'll make one.


----------



## meager

So I've definitely noticed that when I have to fart and excuse myself to the bathroom, as soon as I get inside and relax I can't let loose! Growing up through grade school, I had terrible posture when sitting in my desk. I often ended up slouching and resting kind of near my tailbone (just caught myself now!). Through high school, I kept this posture in hopes of maybe aiming my fart at the poor bastard in front of me, but if Pokerface is correct, I ended up damaging the muscle that helps keep things in. Either that or it was the sexual abuse (TMI lol) I was actually close to quitting my job today because I was smelling the odor all day. Reading this thread gave me hope. Thank god we have people like Pokerface who can afford to go to doctors and specialists!


----------



## Guest

Hey Meager! You know, when i was 11 my parents bought me my first pc, with desk and a nice but non reclining chair, and now that you mention the sitting posture i remember that i expended several hours a day for years sitting like you said, legs all the way extended and all the weight on my tailbone, to the point of pain, I quickly got used and applied that posture everywhere, even on vehicles, i never seated the correct way, it was always like this. (remember all that my smell and others problem started when i was 12 or 13 years old, becoming worst with years). More exaggerated than this sample










When i was like 16 we took an embarrassing class photo with the gym clothes and my genitals were making a bulge (not erection) on the pant while on my school mates that didn´t happened, like if i was pushing with my pelvis to the front, and a couple of years ago i watched myself on a giant mall mirror walking and i observed an horrible posture, all the pelvis to the front, even MORE than this example... why the F nobody told me i walk like a freak! Not the even the kinesiologists!


----------



## PokerFace

Doctors ain't expensive at all here. With public health care system, the private practice one drops.
Not to get political but that is never enough said.
I'm glad I gave you hope. I have the same problems with walking to the bathroom. When I really wanna expell it it doesn't go, but I have to really want it. This is why I think anxiety has a huge role in this whole problem.

Anyway, my question of the days is this:
Did you guys start eating vegetables late in life? I had my first salad when I was 27


----------



## meager

Mariano, I have noticed in the past that I walk awkwardly unless I see a full length mirror and notice it.

Pokerface, I rarely ever ate vegetables. I hated them and didn't see a point, but as a consequence I rarely went more than 3 times a week. It wasn't until a a couple years ago that I introduced vegetable smoothies and more vegetables overall into my diet, which has helped alleviate bloating and constipation, but the leaky gas persists- albeit less than before. I think a balanced diet would suit us all well in conjunction with retraining our bodies.


----------



## Guest

I started eating a lot of salads around 18, 19, when the problem was at full, don´t remember changes because of that but i do know that when i was a kid i was forever constipated, and the F"$·%" idiot of my mother gave me for years a diet of principally rice with meet, beef, always overcook and dry as F!"·$!"·$.


----------



## Montesanto

Hi, I think I ate more or less everything as a child or teenager. After that I had some periods of dieting to lose some weight, some periods of neglecting the diet, but I never was limited to one kind of food. Now I excluded anything that gives me bloating, like bread, too mch meat (I eat some for protein), milk (I have lactose free yoghurt), coffee, and unfortunately raw vegetables because they really make my stomach bloat. I also limited very much the amount, especially during the week when I have to sit in the office.

What Meager and Mariano say about the posture I think is important - I also noticed that since some time I started walking awkwardly, as if not all of my muscles were working properly, also when sitting at the desk I sit similarly as the pictures above: on my tailbone.

I found this video about pelvic floor exercises for people with prolapse (it can be uterus, bladder or bowel) and it shows exactly how slumped posture can be harmful:






I also read recently this information about pudendal nerve neuralgia:

http://www.whria.com.au/for-patients/pelvic-pain/pudendal-neuralgia/

It's mostly about pain which is caused by some traumas of the nerve, but other bowel problems can be associated too. The nerve gets irritated because of some straining, pressure, wrong posture. There are cures for this irritation, some injections. Do you ever experience pain in your pelvic area?


----------



## PokerFace

I am dying to know why the hell:

Me standing on the side of the railway waiting for the train, trying to push gas out = no freaking way

Me on the train, sitting down. Among people = omg I hope it won't leak. I mean I hope I don't get the pressure because as long as it comes, I will hardly be able to take it in.

Just like from my very first post: I think the real problem is this.

But why? Why on earth?

: (

Thank good it's just a 10 minute ride, but still....

Same at restaurants:

Me at a table = please don't sip out, I mean how am I to hold this

Me at the restaurant bathroom = push it out, squat, sit, no matter what.... will not get out. And then if someone else gets in the bathroom, again I am in "how do I stop this from leaking" mode.

I wrote this all on the train, to distract myself.

How the hell did this happen to me?


----------



## Guest

Sorry to read that Poker, indeed this is an infernal problem, and heavily disabling. Are you doing the exercises? Kettlebell swings included of course. It´s very hard to be constant, hell, even top athletes quickly loose shape when they abandon just a little their exercise routine, imagine that for us that we are just starting the effects of skipping workout days surely are more notorious.


----------



## meager

I've begun to notice that when I'm anxious, nervous, or stressed, my body tenses up including my abdomen. Could this be a cause of leaky gas? Currently trying to combat this with deep breathing..


----------



## PokerFace

I think that after all muscle related problems are solved, it is about miscoordination lead by anxiety.

The point is: why can't I invert the two? Why can't be holding while I want to and push it when I want to?
There's gonna be something about this that is anxiety induced


----------



## meager

Pengu, do you have bleeding after a BM? Years ago I had a colonoscopy done and thought that may have been the problem, but I just had a few internal hemorrhoids which he removed. Symptoms still persisted after.


----------



## PokerFace

I still have pain during BM. I think my cronic fissure will never go away. Did anyone get fissure surgically fixed?


----------



## Guest

Now that i´ve been doing the exercises with good consistence i´m also having a lot of pain down there (more than ever) with every bowel movement. Remind me please with what studies did you get diagnosed that fissure?


----------



## PokerFace

Digital examination only. The doc said one big internal fissure, two months therapy. Ialuronic acid suppositories at night and ialuronic cream 2-3 times a day. You can imagine how comfortable it could be to put that in there 2-3 times a day. She said to come back if it doesn't work .. but I was never that constant. Should try to be


----------



## Guest

And so i bought a 20 kilos kettebell, everything was fine until i lift it up the counter, i felt something "knocking" the door down there and the salesclerk started sniffing like crazy and put a bad face, for the rest of the day i feel something funny down there and people sniffing and all that. Once in my house bathroom i put a finger there and i could feel feces, just one phalanx, and when i´m ok and without smell problem i NEVER reach the feces with the mighty finger. So, the exercises are working great but í´m still "weak" if i have to do some efforts under certain circumstances.

Advice to all, be very careful with heavier kettlebell swing and squats, 20 kilos doesn't look and feel like much but i ended up with severe back and upper pelvis pain for 2 days counting yesterday, i´ll see today when i wake up.


----------



## PokerFace

Don't let that turn you down..... the reason you are still weak in my opinion is that there still is that daily automatic movement we need to make that we are not doing . Someday I'll figure out that too, promise.


----------



## Guest

Of course Poker, actually i was expecting something like that when doing an "important" effort. Ey, the President of Argentina, Mauricio Macri, had a surgery on one of his knees, and guess what he has to do to recover the mobility, on a seat he has to lift his leg... EVERY 15 MINUTES, on first stage without weights, on second stage with weights. Imagine that we are doing the exercises just a few minutes and the rest of the day nothing...


----------



## Guest

We must do the exercises until we can do all of this, if we still smell bad F%$$ it, at least we´ll be hell of a dancers.


----------



## Guest

Poker, when you did or do the squats, did, do you have the tingling sensation of a sleeping limb recovering it´s normal blood flow in your anus/rectum or legs? I´m getting that and is stronger by the day, not complaining though as it goes paired with the improvement of the smell.


----------



## PokerFace

I don't actually remember cause that was a couple years ago, but yeah I went from complete and total numbness to "feeling my pelvis and butt again" so yeah, that's most likely a growing muscle effect


----------



## Guest

I don´t know poker, i feel it more like a numb muscle recovering normal blood circulation, the "burn" of working muscle feels so much different.

And? Anyone else doing the exercises? How are you doing now? I started doing them for serious on past September 9 and still going strong, doing great, of course with ups and downs but with clear and obvious improvements. I´m guessing that the "shock" part is coming to an end, the one were you can feel the fastest and more strongest benefits, from then on the improvements should be more difficult to obtain, i´m guessing the phase of "activate muscle and nerves" will be over and will start the phase phase of real strengthening.


----------



## PokerFace

Yes, I can't even recall when I left that "completely numbness pelvic area" thing, it was gradual, it took a lot to stop leaking. I mean I didn't wake up one day and realize I wasn't leaking odor anymore. I just gradually started "feeling" it.
Lately I decided to quit vegetables. I mean fiber vegetables. (I still eat zucchini, tomatoes, and other stuff", but I am avoiding salads. I think they were totally bothering my colon to the point it got irritated. If I stick a finger now I don't feel the stool right there. My fissure is closing, I guess. Im also taking molybdenum , which seems to have improved my digestion as I no longer get the puffy face look after dairy. The other lady with Lg I speak to says when she wears high heels she has more control of her squeeze. So I've been trying to stand on my toes when I try it, and it seems to work. Also I was forced to go to job meeting, which was completely hell psychologically, but so far no one has said anything about odors.. but I also open every window I see ahaha.
What I know is I may be going through a very very slow healing process. When I have low moments, it's related to muscle un-use and too much salads


----------



## Guest

Poker, how are you doing your squats? I read from a lot a people that squats didn´t help them at all so i tried doing a set of the standard squat, the one that every bodybuilder, athlete, etc. does, it didn´t have the same effect as the squat that i´m always doing, the more perpendicular is the calf to the ground the better, i also managed to engage a lot of guteus in the up movement, at first i was putting all the effort on the quadriceps.


----------



## PokerFace

I make a deep squat trying to push with the gluteus and my legs are not completely distant to each other. It's like doing it in front of a wall


----------



## Guest

Yes, like that, that´s why i use the kettlebell far from my chest, my arms extended, so i don´t loose balance and fall back.


----------



## PokerFace

Please don't forget that I did not solve this with excercise alone... it was a combination of things. You also need to fake a couple days a week to breathe your butt in and out. Seriously. Breathing through your nose on the bed and focus on relaxation... that thing will make you automatic ias wake up, muscle thightening is the first step to a very complicated path. One of the keys it to always take full breaths through your nose


----------



## Guest

I´ll try that if i start loosing effect, for now after a month of serious exercise i´m going stronger and stronger and zero bad smell in my bedroom, car, etc. (at least nothing i can smell, before it was nauseous even for me), no negative reactions from people (before it was a festival of sniffing, bad faces, bad comments, people spraying deodorants in the air, it sucked bad), just great. Only having problems if i do efforts in certain positions, like when i grabbed the 20 kilos kettlebell from the store shelve.

You know, practically all my life i suffered verbal and gesture aggression, directly and indirectly, in school, shoppings, supermarkets, etc. constantly, not a single day without it, then the underwear Shreddies helped but it´s unusable with a little of hot and for more than an hour, now suddenly all that is over, i feel really awkward when the sellers and all other people threats me nice.

I don´t know why other people don´t have the same effect, surely we suffer the same problem but with other causes. I hope t can get a permanent solution just with exercises and i also hope that the others find a good solution for them.


----------



## PokerFace

I'm very happy this has helped you. Really. *inserts hug* ; )


----------



## Guest

Thank Poker, i appreciate it, another big hug for you. Thank god i´m patient and i stuck around until i read your post, Pete and other should do the same, solutions for this problem are not easy, much less quick.


----------



## Guest

Ok, i think that i really need mental help, now that i´m not smelling bad as before i went from shy to cocky in just a couple of weeks, The worst happened today when i had a fight in the street with a bus driver that almost killed a motorcyclist, at first we screamed but that escalated and we ended up interchanging a couple of punches, well, actually i only was trying to push him away but with the stress of the moment he surely feel it as if i was trying to punch him. I´m so upset and disappointed with that worthless behavior, Besides i don´t know how to fight so it´s not hard to kick my ass to the moon, i got lucky this time, i swear there will not be another.

Probably the exercises are making my body produce more testosterone and since i never did that kind of training i can´t handle well even the little changes. Plus to that is my trauma of so many years with this problem and avoiding all kind of interventions and conflicts so people notice me less.


----------



## PokerFace

It is ok. You are gaining your self confidence back. After years of daily humiliation, your body and brain are trying to recover... I get very aggressive too, especially when I drive because Rome is full of retarded drivers


----------



## PokerFace

We are opening a school and so I've had full work days with other people in the room. The last three weeks have been like that every single day. The very first two days I was so anxious I could barely manage to not leave the small office every 2 minutes, but I think that, at least in the morning, my odor problem might be gone. I mean I am working close to three other people, and no one ever said anything or made weird faces. The only time my heart stopped was when one of the secretary came close to me and kinda kneeled on my desk and sniffed. I seriously thought I'd die. But then she grabbed my tea and smelt it. She said "this is so good, is it like strawberry infusion"?
After these two days I was way more relaxed and now I barely care. The only time I get gas that I can't prevent from passing is from 4 to 6 but it's usually related to me drinking coffee.
Now I'm off to a little vacation, with someone.

So yeah, something is been moving forward. I think the part where I completely focus on work is a big help. I also managed to have my desk with the back against the wall and a nearby window I always keep semi open. I think a friendly environment is one of the keys to getting anxiety low.
I'm traveling overseas and I am not concerned as I usually am about the lines at the airport. Also the flight is business class even if very long.
So yeah, I have ups and lows but it seems like people don't smell me. At least it seems so. I think when you smell you definitively notice it, or people will make you notice it.


----------



## Guest

It looks like you have a great job Poker, i wish you can full control the smell and gases issue so you can fully enjoy it and improve. I also hope you are enjoying your vacation with your companion. He, is terrifying when someone sniffs, i think that i learned to differentiate the kind of sniffing but still makes my legs shake. How are you with the exercises? I stopped doing them like 4 or 5 days ago and still going strong, i´ll start doing them again tonight.

I don´t remember if i already wrote about this, that i´m very smell free (at least, diminished to the point i can´t feel it and i don´t get negative reactions for others) i realized how BAD the massive transports smell, buses, an airplane i took last week, etc. C´mon, it´s so chemical and mixed with dirt and other people personal smells, man, makes me sick. Also i realized how bad can smell other persons, transpiration, bad breath, etc. I´m amazed and shocked about how my own smell was so strong that i never realized of all that (except bus smell, $$$$$$, and those chemicals of the chemical bathrooms makes it worst)

Today is voting day in my country, i already voted and it was AMAZING, first time in my life that i can vote without having sniffings, comments about someone that farted, bad faces (well, at least not aggressive to me or because of me, people is not particularly happy for being FORCED to help with the voting) etc.

EDIT Anyone knows anything about Intothewild? He was going to do a colostomy or something like that, last time i speak with him was like 2 years ago... wow, time flies, whatever, i hope he is doing fine.


----------



## Candide

PokerFace said:


> We are opening a school and so I've had full work days with other people in the room.


I'd tell them you have a problem with your digestive tract, so they'll be less surprised if they smell anything funny.



MarianoZab said:


> I don´t remember if i already wrote about this, that i´m very smell free (at least, diminished to the point i can´t feel it and i don´t get negative reactions for others)


What do you think made the change?


----------



## Guest

Well Candide, i think that probably everything did it´s part, i´l make a resume of the things i believe the most important and in chronological order:

The surgery, sigmoidectomy and rectopexy, that solved most of the constipation and surely relieved the weight on the sphincters and all that area.

About a year (months less, months more, i´m not really counting) i totally quit gluten, no more diarrhea (every 2 or 3 days if my memory doesn´t fail me) and now i feel that my muscles are reacting completely different to exercise, for example when i was 20 years old i couldn´t even do 2 km on bicycle without total exhaustion and decompensated, and the muscles just didn´t react positively, never improved, now with 36 i can do 15 km of mountain bike climbing a lot of big hills in about 2 hours, that´s nothing for normal people but for me is a real victory, i finish tired but not decompensated and the muscles are reacting positively, stronger and stronger. And i just started doing real bicycle recently.

The exercises of Pokerface, direct and massive impact on sphincters and the rest of the pelvic floor, i realized that for me the squats and kettlebell swings work marvels when doing one after another, if i only do one of them per day the impact on the desired area is diminished. And as a complement some minutes on the elliptic machine.

The problem i´m having with the exercises is that i found out that they work better before going to bed but then i can´t sleep until 3 AM or 4 AM, in they way i do them they are really tiresome but at the same time pump me with energy.


----------



## mantaray

I will be following your results closely Mariano! Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Guest

I think that this is big, at least for me and others which bad smell and other problems are caused by the same, so please read me carefully, patiently,

About one month of exercises and pretty much smell free (at least while not doing important physical effort).

Then about 9 days without exercises (no, i didn´t start doing them again on October 22 like i said), last 2 days i started feeling bad smell again in my room, car, etc. not much, bad reactions from others started again.

And now to the big part last night i woke up about 4 AM feeling strange down there, the smell of feces under my sheets was strong, so strong that it was like if i literally defecated there, i stayed a couple of minutes thinking and trying to figure out the strange sensation down there... it was like the weight, protruding feeling of always... another minutes and i think i got it, unconscious pushing, the feeling was clearly a push. I went to the bath to check, everything clean, i defecated only a little of normal feces, and back to bed. Today my room is smelling like feces and something else, bad , like always. I restarted the exercises, did them a couple of hours ago.

I remember, and i think, i have an old school mate that is in a wheelchair because of an accident, completely paralyzed from hips, fully incontinent, does she smell bad like i do? NO! In my town city hall there is another lady that also is on a wheelchair, and i know from my mom that this lady is also incontinent, does she or the room where she work smell bad? NO! I had a very close relative that died of lung cancer, his spine was affected and ended up completely paralyzed down there, also fully incontinent, did he normally smell bad like me or did his bedroom and eventually hospital room (except when cleaning and occasional farts) NO! And i helped many times the nurses in cleaning him, they had to literally pull out the feces out of his anus/rectum because there was no push, the anus was completely lax, to the point where the nurses could introduce two fingers with a gauze or something like that to carve out the feces like nothing, so his sphincters were completely out. Years ago i was very close to a man in his 80s, he suffered from fecal incontinence but i never smelled anything bad on him excepting when he had the "accidents", and that just happened less than ten times in like 4 years.

Why all those people don´t/didn´t smell bad like i do despite having full incontinence? I think it´s because of a constant and unconscious pushing, all those people were completely incontinent and some also lost the ability to push, the relative with lung cancer i mentioned certainly did.

So, i think that the exercises make the area stronger but more importantly have an effect on the unconscious pushing normalizing it.

How this unconscious pushing appeared in my case? I think that years of straining on the toilet did it´s part but also i did something completely unnatural since i was like 8 or 10 years old to my 12 or 13 years old, many times i had the urge to defecate and i discovered that sitting directly on my heel and pushing a couple of minutes the urge disappeared and i could postpone the defecation, i did that practically all days, specially in school, friends and family homes, etc. That definitely did disasters on my pushing reflexes.

If that is the case, my unconscious pushing problem is located in the muscles and nerves down there? Or in the part of the brain that sends the command? Why some people that tried some mental meds specially tranquilizers reported improvements on the smell? Why some people reported that their smell problem gets better when they are not suffering from stress situations?


----------



## PokerFace

Yep, that's what I talk about when I say it is unconscious anxiety "creating" the "push". I don't think it is a push but rather a continuous tension that makes the anus unable to fully relax. When I am not working out, I get to pass air (volountarily) almost all day, even if very little. But if I get relaxed and breath through my nose and don't try to hold the gas in til the point my ias self-locks, I end up holding more air in there. If I do both, I mean both relaxing the area AND not being fully relaxedi, I get to build up a lot of gas from when I am relaxed and unconsciously release it while I am tense. So when I try to do the relaxation game in public, I get both air building up and conscious anxious release, it this time a lot of it.
It is best to train when alone in your room to avoid this kind of situations.
But yes, I call this "pushing" simply an uncounscious state of "anxiety" that alters the pelvic floor constantly


----------



## Guest

Yes Poker it, why i get the best results from exercises when i wake up? Is related to the horizontal position of rest? To the sleep? To both? When i wake up my anus is incredibly tighter but i lose that by the end of the day, i ´ll try some things to see if i can differentiate one of another.


----------



## PokerFace

I think that sleeping leads the brain to fully relax and somewhat get the right sphincter "posture" back... as in a non anxiety state mode


----------



## Candide

I have no source at hand, but remember reading the sphincter lowers pressure when you go to sleep. Explains why I experience itching at night consistently.

I agree with Mariano's post from yesterday. Some things make no sense.


----------



## PokerFace

Me pengu, I get that


----------



## PokerFace

Because too much relaxations is also bad because our muscle is weak as a conseguence of our continuous tension.
At least this is my theory..

I'm in NYC for a week and it SUCKS to be walking all day and no time to excercise... all muscles are dying and kinda going down. ...and the elevators, the elevators are devastating to my stress.

It was a good vacation after all, but very bad for for my ass. Also all that international food didn't quite help

I love ny btw


----------



## CalmWaters

You think a week in NYC is bad? Try living there for a year, haha. I wish I could just go visit the countryside for a year. I could try surviving in the wild like those people in tv shows until I get enough PTSD to counter the anxiety I always have. And maybe the exercise or muscle atrophy will do something about my lg. I wish tho, I'm still trying to pursue a career in medicine.


----------



## gas_leak

PokerFace thanks for this thread, I've read the whole thing after realising last week that I'm the one creating the smell at work. It only started a couple of weeks ago and I think is related to stress from my job. Only now I'm too stressed about leaking gas to go to work. It was so embarrassing last week as everyone realised it was me.

How is it possible, in the same day, to pass gas normally and feel it, and have it smell 'normal' for you, to minutes later leaking gas that you can't feel and that smells like sewage and clears a room, and vice versa? Then, when you realise you're leaking gas, you quickly run to the toilet, and&#8230; nothing comes out! I don't get it. If my internal sphincter had completely failed, surely I wouldn't be able to feel any gas at all or pass it normally? And why does the leaked gas smell so awful, like something died inside me?!

With 'normal' gas that I can feel, I did the test you said about - relaxing and imagining it all opening down there. Result - the gas didn't come out, it just seemed to deflate inside me.

Whenever I've noticed the leaky gas smell, I turn my attention to my bum (never imagined that would be a sentence I'd ever write) and bingo - I'm clenched up tighter than Scrooge down there. I think I've been so stressed at work my default bum position is 'internal clench' and I'm having to consciously remember to relax things down there.

God this is an awful condition, I haven't worked out how to cope with it at all yet. How can it just happen out of nowhere? WTF.

I can't understand your muscle exercises very well though, it's probably me being thick, should I just be trying to stick my bum out behind me or is there anything I should be squeezing/clenching at the same time?


----------



## PokerFace

Pengu,

120 years old ladies know how to perform a butt squeeze. We are fucked up and barely know what movements to make. This results in muscle weakness (not decreased strength, but real honest death of certain areas).

CalmWaters,
I can imagine. In ny there's a human being every 3 feet. It's not easy to find a comfort zone

Gas_leak,
Exactly. I have the same synthomphs. I entered a steakhouse full of gas the other day. Sit at the table and I could barely contain the gas, then I left for the bathroom, went in... and no gas could fucking get out. Not a bit. Then back to the chair... again the pressure. Same on the plane today.. full of gas, then enter the toilet. No gas at all.. than back to the seat, again fully full....
WHAT THE FRECK


----------



## PokerFace

Also I have been trying to do something new:

The relaxation thing where you don't try to hold it, the one you just did too... you wait til it is being held in on his own, and at this moment, as the spinchter locks, you do a squeeze.

I think this is the only real way to hold a fart in.


----------



## Guest

pengu said:


> Off topic but does anyone get clenching down there when confronted or when seeing a confrontation take place. I witnessed something in public earlier today and my perianal area was tense. The same feeling as holding your breath but down there. It was involuntary and I couldn't relax.
> 
> It reminded me of all the time it's happened before


No Pengu, i don´t feel changes down there when stressed, but that doesn´t mean that nothing happens in that area. I never tried weed, someday surely, but alcohol makes me feel more weak down there, harder to hold farts but whats funny is that it can be harder to release them or defecate.

Surely we have problems with weakened muscles down there, remember that any muscle we don´t use tends to shrink, but i too think that the root of our problem is something like an "on/off" switch, before i had the theory that we left the switch in an "off"state, but now i think that we left the switch in a "on" state, and it doesn´t need to be like that for all the continence mechanism, just one part, one nerve, one muscle to originate a chain reaction and we are done.

Poker, what makes me think about the "switch theory" is that with the exercises i obtained such fast and AWESOME results, c´mon, if i don´t remember bad i went from a bedroom, car, etc. smelling like a recently used toilet room to practically nothing in less than a week, same with the bad reactions from other people, and there is no way for a weakened muscle, nerve, whatever to react like that if the problem were only weakness, increasing any muscle strength to make a difference takes a lot of time and work, not just a couple of days right? Surely there must be weakness for years of unused muscle but... you know what i mean.

So i´m back on the exercises routine and again i´m feeling great, i don´f feel bad smell and i´m not getting negative reactions from people. Now that you are mentioning problems with farts releasing, i had that too (strange to have problems with gas incontinence and with expelling them when desired, is like suffering from diarrhea and constipation but actually they are closely linked in some conditions, surely like ours), problems with gas continence when standing up, but also problems with releasing them when desired, making me do a lot of effort. With the exercises that is gone, the tighter my anus feel is more easy to defecate and release farts.

The tightness decreases by the end of the day, muscle weakness? The switch? Both? I don´t know. EDIT, i make clear that while the tightness decreases the bad smell doesn´t seem to come back. EDIT


----------



## gas_leak

Can you all feel every fart normally now after doing exercises? Is it squats and pelvic floor type exercises?

i can only feel about maybe half of them, so nothing I can do to hold the leaking gas in and no warning to squeeze. Just the stench and the realisation that it happened again.

PokerFace I read the other thread about Molybdenum - did that help you at all?


----------



## PokerFace

It didn't help the leaky gas but have reduced some of the bloating.

With the excercise you have to try to involve every muscles, including lower back and abdomen ones


----------



## Guest

Without exercises i have more little farts, and the defecation desire is triggered with few feces, but with exercises i have less and bigger farts, and the defecation desire is triggered with a lot more feces.


----------



## bem14234

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum but I have been suffering with this for years. I am currently 23 and it makes going anywhere especially class and work extremely difficult. I don't have support from my family because they for some reason can't smell it but everyone else can. Some days I am unable to get all of my bowel movement out so in the past I thought that was the cause of my odor problem but now my bowel movements are much better (due to diet) and I have realized gas is just leaking out 24/7.

This forum helped me realize that it is possibly my pelvic floor and I have my first appointment today with a pelvic floor physiotherapist so hopefully that goes well!

Reading everyone's posts gives me hope that we will all get cured fully one day because we all deserve a normal life without scrutiny.

I would love to have people comment their full workout routines that have helped them and how long/often they workout.

Thanks!


----------



## gas_leak

I went to my GP today, and he examined me and said I have a weak internal sphincter. I had to go to A & E because he though it was related to a lumbar disc I herniated last year and hoped they would do an MRI scan as an emergency, but they didn't as I still have sensation down there and can squeeze although it's weak.

What the hell has caused me to get a weak sphincter so suddenly, I don't get it.


----------



## PokerFace

Gas leak,

Did you get any large/painful stool lately? Do you remember having pain during a specific Bm? Did you hit your back somewhere? I have always had this bump on my sacrum bone from falling from a horse as a kid

Maybe you just started "trying to stop" gas too early when it's on his way


----------



## gas_leak

I did have some painful large stools a month or so ago, back when I was still having normal bm's. But I can't remember how soon the LG started after that, or if it was happening before and I just didn't realise. I think it did happen before that, once, and I couldn't really believe it was me and put it to the back of my mind. That must've been in the summer, earlier this year.

The herniated disc I had last year was horse-related. I injured my coccyx as a kid, jumping off a rope swing and landing on my backside. Couldn't walk for a couple of days and went about on my hands and knees. But I never had anything like this, until this year.

I've been reading up on dysautonomia and where the signalling of the parasympathetic nervous system goes wrong and can cause incontinence - maybe this is a bit like that? It's definitely worse when I'm in stressful situations. The other thing is, I came off anti-depressants 2 years ago, after being on them a lot of years. They have messed my system up so much I don't know if it's related, but my anxiety levels have gone through the roof, and I wasn't a particularly anxious person before the drugs.

Thanks for your reply PokerFace. I'm so down about this right now, I haven't been to work and can't face going back either. If I could just control the smell, or have a tiny warning when it was going to happen, it would be something.


----------



## PokerFace

How do you know it wasn't you pengu?

Gasleak.. have you tried the kettleball? It worked great for me, to feeling it pass again


----------



## Guest

Bad day, horrible. I went to a nearby city for shopping, all day busy, a lot of walking, i woke up feeling great, went to the bathroom to defecate, i had to do some force and wham, the fucking pushing protruding sensation came back at full force and also i smelled like shit all fucking, fucking day. By the way, pardon my French.


----------



## PokerFace

I'm sorry about that. It is crazy just how fucked up walking can be. There's gotta be some kind of muscle movements that decreases strength to the pelvic floor with continua walking.

Btw, been back from my trip of non stop walking in NYC and having had time to reconnect with my butt. Basically I was walking and walking and walking for like 2 weeks so everything just collapsed. I started excercising again especially on lower abdomen (you know the legs pulled up and down excercise) and kettleball (I got a 20kg one) and know it feels amazing and I can keep them in.

It was extremely nerve wrecking because I had gone with a girl. We met a few months ago and she kinda grew into me. She is a student and her dream was to go to ny and I said you know what? I'll get you there. I managed to get a room with two rooms. Technically because I was romantic, practically, because I didn't want to sleep with her because of LG.

I think I managed not to make her notice, but it really had gone so loose down there that my trip back home was a nightmare because of continuous gas building up on the plane. I was so anxious she'd notice because we had the honeymoon seats in the business class where you are basically sharing a bed.

I would really like to start a relashionship with her, but you know. 
Well what I meant to say with this post is that sometimes I feel hopeless and delusional about my condition (usually after days of walking) than with a few excercise sessions everything gets back to normal.

Remember guys that squeezing involves both back and front, not just one of them. I did realize I was only using the back for all these days. I'm ready to go back to work


----------



## CalmWaters

I feel you, pokerface. I went on a 3day trip on a tour bus, and I was smelling the entire trip. For some reason, if I held my sphincter really tight, gas would stop and for a few moments, I could feel the gas bubbles escape me very clearly. I've had someone kick my seat constantly. People were saying how bad it smelled. I could not enjoy the trip at all. It's even bad that I contemplated throwing myself off the mountain we visited. But now I'm trying to get rid of my hemorrhoids first, currently on Chinese traditional medicine. The guy said I had inflammation near the end of my rectum.


----------



## PokerFace

I had that transportation accidents happen before and hardly ever felt something more humiliating than that.
In the positive side, if there is one, is that after "that" kind of experience you kind of become himmune to humiliation and everything else just doesn't affect you in any way.
So these days I am surprised at how everything just turned back to normal after excercising for a few days.
*The "holding it really tight" as you said, makes me wonder if you were doing it correctly or not.
I also made a few experiments in the restaurants bathroom by examinating what position I was in when the gas simply wouldn't get out as I wanted it to. And realized that contrary to our "trying to hold thight" the whole unsuccessfully pushing to release thing is nothing but a massive abdomen push. We hardly use the abdomen muscle, while is it the only one that controls the actual "over the butt muscles". I've been saying this from my first post and it is insane how I still f^cking forget how it all works sometimes. As we walk, that muscle is rarely used, because we are in public and somehow that muscle may lead to actual farting (or that's what we inconsciously think) so we never use it, but that muscle keeps continence in.*
Ever seen your funny friend intentionally farting in public? That requires a lot of pushing. Most of people have hard times letting it out, rather than holding it. Right now I am crazy tight, to the point I am actually doing things carefree. Last week I was switching into depression mode again, after smelling something at Starbucks in ny.
Their marshmallow and Rice Krispies snack thing was beyond amazing btw.
Here a few photos:


----------



## PokerFace

I actually mean the whole thing. Also there seems to be a gap at some point between the abs and the penis/pelvic floor thing. I think that gap divides the muscular parts in two and makes it easy to mistakenly only use one and not both:
Look at he the anal canale:


----------



## CalmWaters

The circled part is the pelvic floo in the first one. For some reason, even if I hold mine, the gas just seeps through but that's also because my hemorrhoids making my IAS uncomfortable.


----------



## PokerFace

That's because we are also pushing it out while holding it. Sounds nonsense I know, but it may be the answer.


----------



## CalmWaters

Just yesterday, I could hold my gas. Remembering from the time I tried to hold it in, I just let the gas move near the internal sphincter when I could feel it. When I feel this pressure, Iet it slide out a little more before the opening, and then I tighten my sphincter (while relaxing everything else and even the stomach). After that, I hold and then release, repeat, and finally hold again until I feel the gas going back inside. That was literally one of the only times I ever stopped my gas. Other times, the gas just escapes me slowly. Sometimes, I feel like we're just producing too much gas or smellier gas. Why is it that other people can relax their sphincters and have no problems but we can't? Could it be that we constantly have a buildup of gas? Is there a way to measure?!


----------



## PokerFace

These is what I deal with on a daily basis. These are the conclusion we got to so far.... I haven't had any valid explanation, but we have these theories so far.
Hope someday this will all make sense


----------



## Guest

All this days had been good days, on that bad day i think i $$$$$$ed up because i really didn´t want to defecate but still i wanted to empty the bowels before the trip hence the unnecessary pushing.

Poker, how are you doing with the 20 kilos kettlebell? I just tried it again today and i can do 50 swings without noticing nothing dangerous. So from now on i will do the swings with the 20 kilos one but i´ll stick to the 10 kilos one for the squats until i can do 40 without much problems.


----------



## dontgiveupp

Hi,

I have the same problem as you and have tried many of the things that have been posted here. My current thinking is that there isn't enough circulation around the rectal area and therefore it isn't functioning properly. That's just the theory i'm buying into currently.

I'm trying hot water sitz baths twice a day and am drinking Butchers Broom tea which is said to help improve circulation in the area (and is commonly used to treat hemorrhoids)


----------



## PokerFace

Dontgiveup, Let us know how it works!

I have just purchased on amazon something called kiegl8 for men.
Gonna try it


----------



## Guest

The book? I will check it out to reinforce the exercises.

I realized something, i´m the only one having good results with the excercises, at least for now? Poker how long your good results lasted? The only thing that i think i´m doing different from the majority of you is that whenever i can i use the bicycle and ím gluten free since about a year, also i cut out all the foods that bloat me, like bananas, soluble coffee, yerba mate, etc.

I noted yesterday that after a hard ride and now that my quadriceps are stronger i can feel that some part of my pelvic floor is also doing an effort, similar to the exercises, maybe that´s the difference with other people that can´t get results from exercises, if the quadriceps are not strong enough they get tired before the desired pelvic floor muscles start to work. Note that when i write pelvic floor i include the anus.

EDIT, i forgot to add that, like Pengu said, i try to strain the less possible, in that bad day i strained kind of hard and everything went to hell, if i have to use small quantities of water enemas i do, just enough to lubricate.


----------



## PokerFace

Nope it is not a book it is a battery powered machine you put up your ass and it records your strength and tells you if you are poor and need to try more. Someone else mentioned buying it on here but I think didn't share the results.
I also am gluten free and coffee free (I only have on on saturdays).
I sincerely think Mariano that you are he only one with good results as you are the only one who seems to be constant with them. I myself kinda suck at this sometimes, but I also have great results from doing them, when I do.


----------



## Guest

I don´t need a machine to tell me that i´m poor, i´m joking, Kegel8? The british one? I bought years ago the Mio Peristim from I-Tech, italian made, great quality, it should be very much the same right? In the page of Kegel8 they also offer the "gold anal probe" for lees pain, better and deeper stimulation, indeed i realized that with my standard anal probe the stimulation is superficial and painful. I used it without rest in all the programs and some customized by me for months with no good results, now that i´m tight i´ll give it another go.

I-Tech and other companies has newer and surely better versions but i don´t know how much, the machine i have is this

https://www.efisioterapia.net/tienda/graficos/productos/22/Mio-Peristim.jpg

Aha, all exercises need constancy, i imagine that the ones we are doing needs even more since the stimulation is kind of indirect.


----------



## PokerFace

It is the British one but he doesn't stimulate you, it only measures your squeeze and tells you in a range from 1-10 where you are at. I discovered it because I was watching Geordie shore on tv and there was his girl who always complains about loosing her pee everywhere and they got her that and she put it in her V and it worked for measure. I looked for the one for male. It will be here tomorrow so hopefully I'll be brightening everyone's day here by sharing how hard my squeeze is : )


----------



## Guest

Not a stimulator? Then we are talking about different products, you have a link?

I forgot to add that i might have another advantage regarding exercises, i´m kind of used to heavy work with construction so i have a better overall base (even when i´m out of shape right now) and i´m used to pain, most of the people here do office jobs so core exercises are really hard to begin with, even if they do a couple of hours of gym is not the same as carrying 50 kilos cement bags, shovel here and there, raise walls, etc. 8 to 12 hs a day.

EDIT Probably if they start doing cardio first, you know, in good boxing schools the first timers don´t touch a dumbbell neither throw a punch before some months of cardio.


----------



## PokerFace

Yeah you know. Going freak at the "gym" (I have an home gym) and started every machine like crazy is what led me out of bad LG, so a massive workout on everything is likely to drive one out of it, when other kind of surgeries haven't been performed yet. (I cannot relate to this who have had surgeries). 
Here's the thing.
It really only measures you, but with this we can tell the difference between pre and post workout:


http://imgur.com/mE2ny


----------



## Guest

Poker, i´m sorry to be insistent but in the English characteristics of the device doesn´t say that measures your strength, i think that the seller of Amazon.it did something wrong with the translation, it´s a stimulator pretty much like my mio peristim. And the anal probe provided doesn´t have any type of sensor.

Pengu, before the exercises was 24/7 constant bad smell that peaked when i had the protruding/pushing sensation, that sensation was present mainly in 2 forms, constant for a lot of minutes and even hours and sometimes was like a more or less painful rectum spasm that happened with every fart that reached the door, really hard to explain but if you feel something similar i think you´ll get it.

After the exercises most of the day the bad smell is gone, along with that protruding/pushing sensation and the spasms. I´m not going to say that the smell is totally gone because it comes back after a good strain in the toilet like happened that day and when i do some movements with weights, all that is expected, the exercises are just starting but the results for now are formidable.

Damn, is really hard to write about this, there are so many symptoms that happens or happened with a thousands of situations throughout the day.

What worries me are the long therm results, specially when my muscles and nerves get really used to the routines, time will tell.


----------



## PokerFace

Yup right, it also trains you.. but you can use its indicator to measure the squeeze, as in this chart (from web)
Of course they sent me the female version as a mistake.
Do you think that plug can fit my butt &#128514;


http://imgur.com/ay9dA


----------



## PokerFace

I'll probably send this over as a gift to that woman I met who has Lg
I remember by "seeing her" how easier it was to feel the anal canal through her V


----------



## PokerFace

Ladies and gentlemen:
I was feeling particularly nasty today, so I inserted the vaginal thing in my ass. (The insert thing must be replaced every 6 weeks so... I can still get a new one..)

I did the squeeze test, which has a range from 1 to 10 and consists of a few squeezes
....and...
And I scored 3!

Three!!!!

If I scored three and I am in a light form of Lg, can you imagine what the pelvic floor with massive LG is? Must be below zero!

3!!!!
I even excercised yesterday!!!

I'm gonna see that therapist again and start some very intense and probably very long session of pelvic floor muscles train and growth.

Here is the ladies thingy if you want to try it:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00IAOPDS2/ref=mp_s_a_1_9_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1510788880&sr=8-9&keywords=kegel8


----------



## Guest

Yes, that device is what you are talking about, nice. But i don´t know how a vaginal probe could measure with accuracy the anal sphincters and other muscles of the area, still a very good indicator since a healthy anus is probably stronger than a healthy vagina, right? So if your anus scored 3 with a vaginal probe then with an anal probe it would score less, maybe.

Yesterday i gave it another shot at my mio peristim, got to say that it does some good but not even close to the exercises, not even close. I´m sure it does wonders for other pelvic floor problems but not for my condition.


----------



## PokerFace

This one thing works by inflating and making you squeeze. As different as we can be from vaginas, I think the muscles are the same, so I'm gonna follow the program


----------



## PokerFace

I sort of tried to hold my squeeze up today. (Acting like I was trying to pull up my pelvic floor like I wanted to squeeze an egg). And tonight at bedtime I scored 5!
I'm gonna keep it up. Today I was able to hold in gas almost all day (a little less by the evening) and I could totally tell my smell was much stronger than usual (probably held it in for longer).
So yeah, I'm sticking up to my muscle theory.
I wanna reach a ten AND keep it up


----------



## edi

Hi PokerFace, I followed your post for a period of time. I wonder if you have itching feeling of your anus? Since my doctor said I have Pruritis Ani, which is a sensation of itching around the anal region. She advised me not to consume caffeine since it seems to be most critical for this problem. I searched online and found out that caffeine can relax internal anal sphincter muscle. And after I eliminated teas, soft drinks, chocolate, spicy foods, citrus fruits and juices and tomatoes, my situation seems better but not cure. Also, have you tried to clean your anus with toilet paper and smell it not right after the bowel movement? I tried to smell it after I sat for a long time and sometimes I found strong feces smell, and no matter how many times I wiped the smell it's still there. I just want to know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there,
I don't have any itch, but I get some when I travel and I don't have access to a bidet. Can you consider installing one? It's a life saver. You basically can clean your a$$ after each bm.. it's a good step because I am sure that the itching comes when it is not probably cleaned


----------



## edi

I have one in my home, but the bidet doesn't stop the itching feeling especially at night. Also, I probably scratch my anus in my sleep unconsciously, and scratching can aggravate the situation. I used Preparation H Hemorrhoidal Ointment but it doesn't stop the itch either. So I just bought Seventh Generation wipes on Amazon and it alleviates my itch a little bit since it doesn't contain alcohol, fragrance, parabens, and phenoxyethanol like other brands that can irritate the anus. Have you ever considered yeast infection to anus? This is typically caused by moisture, maybe from excessive sweat, the leftover water of bidet or wipes. Frequently it is a superinfection that is a consequence of the moisture caused by diet items like caffeine contained and acidic diet as I said in my previous comment: coffee, teas, soft drinks, chocolate, spicy food, citrus fruits and juices, and tomatoes. These foods can relax internal anal sphincter muscle and irritate the anal skin as we pass stool. The stool or gas may also seepage through the inflamed anal muscle and relaxed internal anal sphincter muscle. In my case, they also give me itchiness. These are just my speculation. I will ask my proctologist and discuss this matter, hope she can give me an explanation.


----------



## PokerFace

That maybe something relevant. It must be very frustrating to suffer that itch together with Lg. I personally don't have any skin problem in the area but I noticed that when my muscles are tight the anus gets sucked up in and it gets hard to touch it with a finger, while in normal Lg state it usually just stays there in contact with everything. It might be both things


----------



## Mihai

Is it cycling good for leaky gas ? I'm tired of leak gas that smell like sewage and like poop in public around people and at home.wtf 
I am 18 year old and i have leaky gas from 4th grade. Is very embarrassed.


----------



## popopolol

Just a quick question

Do you do these exercises regularly?

if so how often?

it sounds like you guys are doing these on and off?

Thanks


----------



## PokerFace

Mariano has a schedule and he does fine most of the time (?)
I am an idiot and sometimes don't really do them regularily but now I have included a specific pelvic floor routine that seems to work.
Incredibly.
I'm sticking to my muscle-related theory


----------



## popopolol

I was recently thinking about exercising since I am way too skinny 

I am going to focus on pelvic floor exercises.

with or without actually improvement, I am going to stick with exercising since its good for us.

Another question for those who are suffering LG.

Do you guys have excessive need for urination? I urinate way too often and this lead to believe the problem might be something to do with prostate but apparently weak pelvic floor can also cause problem with urination.

Thanks all


----------



## PokerFace

Excercise is good for pretty much everything.. from the joints to heart. But make sure you are properly fed. Eat protein and veggies and try to cheer you up. Think about how it worked for me and Mariano. It may work for you too. And yes, frequent urination is also a conseguence of very weak pelvic floor


----------



## PokerFace

So I quit that machine for 3 nights and dropped at level 3 again.
As ridiculous as it may sounds, I think this vaginal thing is working wonders on me trying to figure out what to squeeze.
Look at these pictures.
At the maximum of my squeeze, according to the machine, I am basically at 50% of the measuring thing. Let's say you are driving a car. When I push the pedal to the ground, on a scale from zero to 100, I barely reach 50. And that equals to level three on a scale from one to ten.
These are three photos from the booklet. Look at the synthomphs and the pics



http://imgur.com/AtuB3


----------



## mantaray

popopolol said:


> Do you guys have excessive need for urination? I urinate way too often and this lead to believe the problem might be something to do with prostate but apparently weak pelvic floor can also cause problem with urination.


I have this issue also. I go to pee and then not long after have the urge again. If I'm at home I just keep it in but at work I go roughly every 1-1.5hrs

Also I wake up in the middle of the night and have to pee but don't pee that much so I am guessing it is all to do with a weak pelvic floor.


----------



## PokerFace

It's not excercises, I'm just squeezing with the kiegl8 machine. It has a testing mode and a training mode.
It has the same effect I got when I saw the fisioterapist who told me that I wasn't squeezing hard enough. It is a very big and deep muscles squeeze and release where you have to imagine having a egg in your pelvis and try to lift in up and break it with your muscles.
Yesterday I trained, squeezed like crazy and reached level 4.
I am assuming my pelvic floor is very weak. It was even worse 2 years ago when I had Lg. At the time I couldn't even feel it
The kettlebell and squats are also great but a little more indirect.
You still get good results.
I think we are not really aware of how dead our pelvic floor is until something measures you and says you suck and squeezing


----------



## PokerFace

So is the excercise helping you?


----------



## oceanblue141

@Pokerface
Good to hear that you are using kegel8. 
On the website it says about tensed pelvic floor It's true that pelvic floor muscles weaken with age, but this isn't the only cause of pelvic floor problems in men. In younger men, the muscles can become too tight which can be just as damaging and result in hypertonic pelvic floor. Whilst this is a particular problem for super-fit gym-goers, it can also be caused by emotional stress
It also talks about gas/flatus incontinence This probe has been designed to treat defecatory disorders (faecal incontinence & flatus incontinence) and for post-prostatectomy urinary incontinence such as dribbling and leaks.

Poker face please keep up with the exercises(15 Minutes twice a day as the website says) and let us know your updates, we all will be grateful to you if you can share the results( helpful or not). If you find improvement in six weeks, then we will also buy the equipment.


----------



## Guest

Aaaand done! I did another "test", i stopped completely the exercises on day 16 of this month, i even stopped the bicycle, just normal activities. Like a weak of no smell and then started to come back, every day worst up to yesterday that it was like i felt for years, So, riding time! Almost 2 hours of mountain bike, i kicked the ###### out of it. Today my anus is tight as $$$$$$, i don´t know about the smell because my bedroom, car, etc. started smelling without me exercising and i didn´t do any social activities, not even shopping.

I always wondered "why the exercises that pokerface showed us work so well on me but not in others?" Now i´m convinced that is because i do mountain bike, not at "pro" level but to a level where i give the best of me, at least that is what i´m doing since this year, without gluten is much easy. And is a theory that has this to back it up

*https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17427020*

That study shows that professional mountain bikers sphincters (doesn´t say internal or external, i´m guessing it´s referring to full anus) are much stronger than the sphincters of normal people, sphincter resting pressures, squeeze pressures and sphincter volumes values just sky rocket on the mountain bikers group. Remember that they are being compared to normal people, what WE can expect? That study says that is because of saddle vibration and blah blah blah but c´mon! Vibration can increase anal sphincter strength and volume that much? Vibration can cause hypertrophy? I´m very sure that is not for that because i just don´t feel that, in fact a lot of the time i´m not seating on the saddle and when i do is on the easy parts were i go slow for recovery.

At least, this is the case for me, i hope it also works for others, i´m sure that bicycle has given me the basic muscle strength to quickly get results with kettlebell swings and squats, i bet that without that basis i would discarded the exercises for lack of fast results.

I remember something i read about pelvic floor hypertrophy in some sport but i forgot and i can´t find anything, i´ll post it here if i do.

Ok, no more tests for me and back to exercising.

EDIT i was expecting to go back to full smelly after a week more or less of rest, i haven´t done yet enough exercises to have a more constant effect. I´m guessing that with 3 or 4 months of real exercising things will get a little more permanent, all training needs a lot of time and dedication to show good results. EDIT


----------



## PokerFace

Good find Mariano, it's the same with horse riding. When I do, it tights up completely.
So after using this machine I have started doing something else: I started altering my squeeze. So now I basically push down all my abdomen with a massive push and then push it back and up, like I'm trying to literally grab something with my pelvic area and pulling it up. In the first days I get worse (suppose the muscles get in pain) and then it tights up. It's the same kind of things I do over for months in different way that always have effect. We have atrophic squeezes. We have to work on blocking gas muscle action too otherwise it's never gonna be enough on the long run.
It's like you have atrophic arm and do phisioteraphy a few times a day but never actually use it as an arm


----------



## Guest

Yes Poker, that study is a solid proof that legs, hips, buttocks and other exercises have an important effect on sphincters and pelvic floor, and it was only the anorectal parts that were studied, can you imagine how strong must be the rest of the pelvic floor of professional mountain bikers? Horse riding surely does pretty much the same, i´ll try it when i can.

*"**push down all my abdomen with a massive push and then push it back and up, like I'm trying to literally grab something with my pelvic area and pulling it up." *That looks promising, i think i will add it to my routine, specially on the days i can´t ride my bicycle.

I agree, in our cases it´s all about atrophy and that´s why the exercises do wonders.


----------



## Guest

I started doing mountain bike as a real exercise a few months after my sigmoid removal and rectopexy, which was in July 2015 if i remember correctly. But i noted real improvements just in this last 4 or 6 months, i´m gluten free since 1 year (more or less) so that was really holding me back, no more cramps, dizziness, nausea, etc. Now that i make memory i had diarrhea many times while doing mountain bike, without gluten that is over.

Related to the disease? Before 2015 i never used a bicycle as an exercise, not even sweat, excepting a few rare occasions.


----------



## PokerFace

I was a professional at it in my twenties. Then started university and sorta quit it all. I did it in the summer only. I had the stronger pelvic floor as a professional probably. I probably had relied on my pv being very generally strong and then sort of quit using it to hold air maybe? That, and the fact that I had a massive increase of gas, maybe. Maybe all of that just brought me to LG.


----------



## Guest

Pokerface i wanted to ask you does this happens to you when walking? It´s like when blood starts circulating again in a sleeping limb, after some hours of walk i start feeling a strong tingling sensation down there that even affects my legs, this days i´m doing the exercises every 2 days, mountain bike included so is not because abuse. I had that with exercises but now i´m having it when walking, it´s like there are muscles that i never used when walking or at least just a little, the tingling feeling is strong as fuck.


----------



## dontgiveupp

I felt something similar to what you described after having walked for 5 hours during a hike. I noticed that i was able to contract my sphincter muscles much more effectively. Maybe youre right and there is a muscle that has atrophied because of dissuse and is causing our problems.


----------



## Guest

Making memory i felt that going up hills and stairs but now i´m feeling it even when waling on plain and much stronger, is annoying but kind of satisfying, it´s a tingling but also like the burn of a muscle after a lot of use, hard to explain though. I can´t say if it works on my sphincters because now they are tight all day.


----------



## PokerFace

It is probably the endorphins going down to give relief on tired muscles. It happens with agonistic activities. Increases heart pump/pression/ endorphins release


----------



## PokerFace

Oh my god. lol

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/woman-thinks-she-has-crohns-disease-but-it-turns-out-to-be-a-ketchup-packet/


----------



## Guest

She was really hungry, luckily she didn´t swallow a spoon or worst, i´m not joking, it´s an incredibly frequent accident.

Today i made 2 hours of trekking (walk, not bicycle) of medium difficult, when going up i had to stop a couple of times because i was cramping down there, definitely i´m using muscles that i never used before.


----------



## Guest

I HAVE THE TIGHTEST ANUS OF THE WORLD!!

Ok, i just did a mountain bike circuit, medium to hard difficulty, 20 km in 1 hour, awesome time for me, i really gave it all, i have to say, jeez, no wonder pro cyclists showed such results in the study i always mention, my butt, sphincter and perineal area are hard as rock right now, and with a tingling out of control (very pleasant sensation by the way).
As soon as i got home i defecated a big turd without difficulty, i just needed 2 little pieces of toilet paper to clean myself and off to the shower, my room has the predominants smells of my lavender perfume and the wood of the construction, if i don´t shower after 2 or 3 days also starts smelling like feet and transpiration, before i couldn´t feel any of that because the smell of intestines, feces, was so intense that suparsed those smells and others, there is a massive difference in my quality of life now compared to June, July of 2017 when i started excercising, now is worthy to use colognes and all that... so this is what smelling normal feels.

I´ll say it again, what is working for me is kettlebell swings, squats and mountain bike, nothing more.


----------



## Guest

I forgot, it also modified my urination routine, before i even had to get up in the middle of the night to urinate, now that´s over.


----------



## PokerFace

I am so happy for you Mariano. Really.
Maybe I could raise a small fund page for endangered animals and anyone who gets cured by my story can contribute?
Like a couple dollar esch, not much. So we can turn this whole nightmare into something good? Would you guys be happy about it?


----------



## Guest

Well, it´s too soon to say that i´m cured but i don´t see a problem in that, just what worries me is giving away my real identity, as you know i share a lot of really personal and delicate stuff.


----------



## PokerFace

You wouldn't , I guess. It's a ready made WWF page for fundraising. Anyway if you are gas free, then you are like me. And right now all I have is the psychological issues connected with LG and sometime eccessive belly swell that gives a lot of gas I need to expell


----------



## billybillbob

Hi, can you describe what it feels like, and where do you feel it when you squeeze your pelvic floor muscles "correctly"?

What I've been doing is "sucking the anus into the stomach as hard as possible". I'm pretty sure this is wrong because whenever I have to fart, the gas comes out quietly instead of being caught.

Also, you said you started feeling your pelvis again. Do you mean just the exterior like your glutes and lower back? or do you feel it inside as well? like in your guts.


----------



## dontgiveupp

Do you guys know what the "Squatty Potty" is? It's a tool people use to return to a more natural (and therefore healthy) way of pooping. It looks like this:

(1) https://cdn.coolstuff.com/autogen/preset/aspectThumb/1200x900/328d07e3b6048dda0f29314598fba45f.jpg

My friend told me about it a long time ago and she thought it might help me deal with this problem. I'm generally closed minded so I waved it off. But last night, I was seriously reflecting on this whole ordeal and remembered her suggestion. I was feeling desperate so I decided to try it out. I don't have a squatty potty just lying around so I had to improvise. I used a few large books stacked up to about the height of the squatty potty shown on the picture above (1). I sat down on the improvised-potty, legs elevated and all, and was surprised when I felt a large (very large) amount of gas just coming out. I was intrigued. I eventually pooped and for the first time in years, I remembered how it felt to poop normally.

Right now I don't know what all of this means (I haven't been out in public yet) but it's very intriguing as it may be the root of the leaky gas. Gonna keep using the squatty at pooping times and at non-pooping times, practice reverse-kegels. Keep u posted.

Maybe try it out for yourselves as well?


----------



## Sufferer25

The squatty potty has different effects on all in the sense that its supposed to relieve the strain on the muscle holding the feces in. The squatty potty is a designated height for all individuals but every individual is different, leg length overall height height of toilets etc etc. Some it might work but with some it might make it even worse, I've had a squatty potty for years now and it does in my scenario assist in the defecation process, how it has effected me beyond that is minimal although it is nice to not have to worry about having to go for awhile again when I use it and seem to empty more than usual.

Overall conclusion from my experience is, if youre going to use a squatty potty make sure its actually putting you in the correct posture because for some their dimensions do not line up with it.


----------



## Guest

And it´s back, just as i was afraid, when the pelvic muscles got used to exercises they started to go lax again, or something like that. I´m ordering a High-definition Anorectal Manometry, that is the most advanced manometry right now, a probe with more than 200 sensors that even measure the pressure of the last part of the rectum and can work on it´s own, i don´t know if it´s the 3D one though. Based on that test i will consider the bag or whatever else.


----------



## Optimistical

Thanks for the update, Mariano....

Are you considering SNS as well?

I have just started my trial...Hoping for the best right now. Looks like quite a few people are opting for the bag these days. I know of 4 so far.


----------



## Guest

SNS is another option i consider, i consider everything. Good luck in your trial, i hope it works for you.


----------



## Optimistical

Thanks, good luck with the manometry...Hopefully it'll give you some insights. As for SNS, so far I can't tell if it's working or not, A part of me thinks it is, but a part of me is not sure. I've only had it for a day, so it may need time to adjust...But what I have noticed is at least today, I still have the paradoxial contraction when trying to relax...They said it would become more apparent on if it's working after 2 days. So I have my fingers crossed. Something is happening. I just have to wait and see and record as best as I can.


----------



## Optimistical

Are you still mountain biking? Do you plan on continuing exercises even though the effects are no longer as great?

I wonder if Pokerface has experienced this plateau in exercise effectiveness?


----------



## Guest

I stopped mountain biking about 2 weeks ago, i broke the derailleur and still waiting for the replacement. I will keep mountain biking, the others are great exercises for general health and body shape so i´ll try to keep doing them just not that hard as before.


----------



## PokerFace

Sorry about that Mariano, Can it be back because you quit mountain biking? Also, have you been particularly stressed at this time? Do not drop back into depressive mood, it may have to deal with things you can control.

Ladies and gentlemen, it seems like I'm gonna be a dad !
She's still very early, but it's there : )


----------



## CalmWaters

Mariano, what was your diet like?


----------



## Guest

Congrats Poker, having childs must be great, you will be a great dad. I´m happy for you.

I don´t think it´s because i quit mountain bike this last weeks, by now the muscles should be strong enough to resist 2 weeks without bicycle, specially considering that i never quit the other exercises. No stress, i was great until one morning i just woke up with my bedroom smelling like ######/intestines as always.

The bag with anus closing is a definitive solution that must be considered when the smell is strong enough to $$$$$$ with life, which is my case. Some might go wrong but majority are a success. But, i just was reading that that procedure in the long therm can cause a lot of health problems so... , but i know people that had the bag all their life and are strong as bulls, i don´t really know, still life smelling this bad is not life at all.

Like i said before i´m out of gluten and all other things that bloats me or gives me even the minor problem. My principal foods are all meats, milk, honey, rice, potatos, fruits, i drink a lot of bean coffee, etc. and i eat a lot, just nothing fried and specially no processed, sometimes i only cheat with ice cream. Other than my bad smell and gas incontinence my digestion with that diet is practically perfect and i´m full of energy and with great recovery capacity after exercises.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday my muscles started to regain strength and today i woke up smelly free and tight as $$$$$$ again, i just comeback from shopping and everything went great. I stopped doing all exercises while doing my normal work schedule on Tuesday or Monday, i don´t remember, so i guess it was a matter of exhaustion, indeed when my bicycle broke i started doing more squats and more kettlebell swings without a single day of rest, plus to that last month i did more heavy work than usual. Sometimes i got impatient and i forgot how important is to rest.


----------



## Optimistical

@Mariano So basically your possible problem was that you overworked you muscles with no rest days?

Can you please list the number of reps you do for each exercise and how long you mountain bike for each day?

How many squats/day and how many kettlebell swings/day?

Any other exercise?

How much rest do you think is good? So you think giving your body rest Mon & Tuesday with no exercise allowed the rest time necessary to recuperate?

Just trying to understand b/c Id like to follow your plan to a T if possible since we seem to have a very similar problem and both have undergone surgery before.

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Guest

Aha, it seems something like that, some days of rest and i´m tight and free of smell and gas incontinence again.

When my bike broke i lost count on my kettlebell swings and squats, i started doing them just until i could n´t do more, several series a day, with a 20 kilos kettlebell. What also might count as exercises is that i was doing a lot of heavy work against time (the weather here allow us to work with concrete without antifreeze for just 3 or 4 months a year with luck), more than usual, filling with concrete columns, floors, etc. Since i like to work alone (for obvious reasons he) that can be extenuating.

Before that, ugh, my memory is really not the best, if i remember correctly i was doing with the 20 kilos kettlebell 2 sets of each exercises, 30 to 40 squats probably and 50 to 60 swings. Surely if you go back to my other messages on this thread you will find what i was doing back then with more precision. Mountain bike, it varies much more, somedays i could do the same circuit of 20 km in about an hour and in other days in about an hour and a half.

Now i´m convinced that the correct way to do all that is with a day of rest for each day of exercises, at least for me, younger persons might do fine with less rest. You´ll have to do a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely yes, i´m considering them. With a good plan of steroids, diet, exercises, etc. you can be healthy and strong way passed the 70 years old. The only thing that worries me about steroids is roid rage, years of having this problem left psychologically unstable.


----------



## Optimistical

lol what about good old protein shakes?


----------



## PokerFace

In my experience most of those shakes aren't worth a thing. So far the only thing that will give you muscle is red meat and chicken. At least for me


----------



## doriang

Thanks for everything you've shared PokerFace. Now I feel hope for the future.


----------



## PokerFace

I'm glad you're feeling hopeful. Don't ever give up your hope to do better.

Remember the doctor I told you guys about that knows Lg? I am getting visited next week cause I have to figure out my pain during BM and try to see if I can do something about my fissure.
Of course I will tell him about LG too. Given his answers on his website it looks like he will not think I am crazy


----------



## Guest

See how cool we are now? Poker, how are you doing with the exercises? I resumed them but this time i´m going to avoid doing them while i do heavy work, i´m doing great, tight and zero bad smell, even after that short relapse i´m gaining confidence, starting to be able to do social activities without thinking in the smell, the things down there work fully automatic when everything is good. The derailleur of my bicycle finally arrived, i will fix her later and go for a ride.


----------



## PokerFace

I'm ok with LG but I have some fissure pain or whatever. Should haven't loaded up of fibers these days, and too much walking.
Other than that I'm doing quite good.


----------



## Guest

Great and solid days, social functionality is returning much faster than i thought it would, it´s strange how people that always mistreated me started to treat me well. After fixing my bicycle and somedays of cycling i can confirm that, at least for me, long, slow and extenuating climbs help but not nearly as much as short, fast and explosive climbs, standing and seating pedaling. Maybe that´s why the study i linked was only done in mountain bikers; short, fast and explosive climbs are much more present than in other cycling specialties. Also i returned to the 10 kilos kettlebell, that works perfect for me for now, i´m not going crazy like before, doing only 2 sets of 50 swings and 2 sets of 30 squats.


----------



## Guest

About anal sex, i realized that a lot of sufferers here had done it or are doing it, that will mess up your continence abilities sooner or later and make any recovery harder. I never done that and i´m convinced that that is one of the reasons the pack of exercises work so well on me. but in the end it´s your life and your choices, you all know better about what you need and want.


----------



## Guest

Another thing, i want to apologize to the ibs group community and specially the gay members for my words the other day, when i get mad i can´t hold myself and i use everything at my disposal even when i don´t believe in what i say. About lifespan don´t worry, that study was made in the 90s, last years things have changed drastically for better and a lot of serious studies demonstrate that there is no sensible differences in life span between heteros and homos.


----------



## Optimistical

@Mariano Thats awesome to hear your exercise plan is still working for you now that you've figured out the best maintenance plan

Do you use the kettlebell when doing the squats as well?

Do you do any abdomen or hip workouts as well?

How often do you bike - and is this the last missing ingredient in your success journey?

Also, how long before you noticed good results?

Thanks for the updates, and also I appreciate you recanting your previous hateful comments as they were really hard to read, glad you dont actually believe those hateful things....all human life is worthy


----------



## Guest

Once again i´m sorry for that, also, if a family doesn´t want a member just for being gay then that family has a lot of issues to fix. My surgeon, greatest one i ever known, implied that he is bisexual so imagine what i really think, that man worth more than thousands of men like me, much more. Actually i really don´t care about sexual inclinations, genre identification and all that, never did but if i can use it for attacking someone that sicks me i will.

I always use the kettlebell, just squats, swings and bicycle, i don´t do anything else, not even stretches, i should to them though. I´m a self employed constructor and i do almost everything so you might want to count that as exercise too, probably. When i started bicycling (more than 2 years ago something like that) it was really hard, just one or two times a week, 3 km. per ride that took me an hour, now i try to go out at least 1 hour a day, 15, 20, 25 km, it depends on my mood, circuit, weather, etc. 2 or 3 days of ride, 1 of rest.

After i started the exercises of Poker i started noticing good results really quick, if i don´t remember bad in just a week the smell was seriously diminished and the anus was more tighter. I was already doing mountain bike (light, easy) for more than a year or something like + years of construction jobs so probably my body was a little more prepared than others, also after the rectopexy and sigmoid resection i don´t have any detectable by doctors defects in sphincters and rectum, my surgeon told me that i just have week pelvic floor and that i have to exercise. And here i am.


----------



## Optimistical

Yah I get that we all get frustrated, sometimes people can be annoying in this sphere but we never need to go below the belt and say really hurtful/hateful things. Its good that you at least know that it wasnt fair or nice to say what you said

As for your progress, it is seriously my inspiration

I never had a rectopexy though, so I dont know if I may have a newly occuring intussecption, but I doubt it...Plus the whole thing of "feeling like you anal canal is getting longer"...I think thats what Im hoping to acheive, I think we have the same problem or somewhat...Thats why your exercise outcomes have given me sooo much hope

And ya,I think I'll need to build more muscle and do more exercises since you were already ahead with your job doing construction and also biking for a year....But I've been trying. Hoping, no believing, I will get those amazing results like you!!


----------



## Guest

Please, don´t put me in that position, i´m no good example or inspiration. But it´s true that the exercises have changed my life 180º so yeah, in that way i might be kind of a good example along with Poker, also Pengu mentioned that he is starting to note positive changes in his anatomy. In my anatomy i feel the anus much longer and tighter, and i can barely touch the feces with the tip of the finger, before exercising i could touch them just by introducing the distal phalanx, imagine that.

But like i said before, don´t just believe in some guys, believe in science, remember the link to the study on the sphincters of mountain bikers, the links to pages were health professionals like Katy Bowman indicate how squats are great for fighting all types of incontinence, making the pelvic floor healthier (sphincters included, they are a part of pelvic floor).

About my surgery, i had to do the sigmoidectomy because it was blocked so it was a life or death situation, i couldn´t choose, i was already vomiting several times a day and with the abdomen of a 6 months pregnant woman, not even farts were getting out, the rectopexy was done just to make the passage of stools easier, i don´t think that the internal rectal prolapse was symptomatic as i did before. A lot of persons have internal rectal prolapse and no problems.


----------



## Guest

Hey Poker, i was reading old posts and i realized that you edited your first message here, when and why you did it? You got a request from a moderator?

Still going strong here, you have to try it people, i think that the golden combination are the exercises of Pokerface with mountain bike, you can do it while you are waiting for medical attention and treatments, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## PokerFace

Lmao, well someone complained so I made a disclaimer!


----------



## Guest

But who could complain about such a helpful topic? Some people are just too complicated, or envious, who knows.


----------



## Guest

Anyone knows where is Peter? I wanted to ask him how he is doing but i can´t find his account, neither his posts. What the heck? That was good content.


----------



## PokerFace

Ladies and gentlemen Im gonna have to update this thread soon.
It was brought to my attention that I should be more specific about excercises, and I will.
So stay tuned 
(Lmao I have an audience apparently)


----------



## Guest

Oh, i just got a message telling me that you are all fighting in discord... great guys, like if this problem wasn´t enough.


----------



## Guest

I just read what Whereibelong wrote in discord, hey man, i´m not going to fight with you, you helped me a lot with everything you had at hand, i´m sorry if anything i wrote hurt you, it wasn´t addressed to you at all, you know i wish you only to be well. The user melodrama took out the worst of me. Like i told you before, for me colostomy was an option before exercising, now it´s not for obvious reasons. But for people that nothing else worked and the stench is strong enough, then they don´t have much choice, colostomy is not a walk in the park but a full life can be lived with that, it has his problems of course but nothing compared with stinking heavily.


----------



## PokerFace

I have added an edit at the bottom of the post and I will paste it here too:

*EDIT:*

*Ok so I believe there has been a misconception of what I've been trying to say here. Basically my Whole story thread has turned into a "POKERFACE'S EXCERCISE" kind of thing. Well it was never about that at all. I wasn't saying that with specific excercise your LG would be gone at all. What I clearily state in each post is that it's a matter of control AND muscle function, but only AFTER pelvic floor muscles excercise have been restored by training. Now the thing is that I got so many requests to make an excercise list of whatever I did to get my pelvic floor to function back, that I kinda felt forced to to one, even thought I couldn't be suggesting people to perform excercises when I didn't really know how to reproduce without equioment and machines. I clearily stated I had used gym equipment to get that results back. Since I guess most of you guys couldn't be hitting the gym due to LG, Last thing I could suggest is spending 48k worth of equipment for an in-home gym, given I already get a lot of negativity for apparently keeping saying I am rich. (lol). Well the thing is I have no idea of what excercises you should go if you don't have bodybuilder equipment, So I have no idea of how to possibily suggest you to make an abs and ass and legs program without any gym at hand. I did make a beguinner guide on a small forum I created for LG and that I thought would be useful to collect stories and data, You can find it here: http://lgward.forumattivo.com/login ....but that was just A BEGUINNER GUIDE for lazy asses. Since not many people responded to that after it was posted, I ended up not going past that. This didn't mean those were "POKERFACE'S EXCERCISE TO CURE LG". This was actually just THE FIRST STEP OF THE WHOLE PROCESS. *

*I was recently tempted to make a post with actual suggestions for bodybuilders, because you guys need to BUILD muscles, not just train the ones you have there, which basically don't work. But then again what for? Why would I have to deal with negativity and hate for posting a solution that will give zero side effects, zero cost and is completely up to each individual? I NEVER EVEN SAID this would work for everyone. I never did. You are free to try to see the problem the way I did, or just go get a coleosthomy or whatever the hell you are comfortable with. I didn't ever force anyone to do anything, yet still people treat me like I am this bossy big ego guy who thinks this is the only way to get cured. I use to be very propositive into helping other people,, because I've always been this way. But I guess I don't really give a damn anymore if this "trying to help" thing turns into Defende myself and my point of view over other's people surgery and tests, right now I'm complete WHO GIVES A DAMN mood for what you choose or not choose to do about my point of view. Having said that, anyone is welcome to make question about what is discussed here. I do believe most of the topic is exausted. I'm very repetitive about what the causes of LG are for me. It's here, black on white. sadly a lot of posts that I was answering to have disappeared. So from now on I will always use the quote button to highlight what I'm talking about. Also, "only one person (Mariano) other than you was cured thought this" is not true. We don't have data, we can't control lurkers and people who don't post. Mariano has had this for YEARS, and he is doing good right now and managing to have a normal life, so if the only data we collected so far is from someone who has had LG for years, the chances are this approach to LG may work for people who just recently discovered to have it. I'm gonna try to put together a few succes storires, because science works with evidence, but it's not like I feel like I MUST do this to prove anything. I don't really need to prove anything here. Nor do I care if you don't think a combination of muscle and coordination malfucntion is what causes LG to you. Stick up to your bacteria theories or anything that you prefere.*

*Regards*


----------



## PokerFace

This is a chat I recently had with a girl who wanted to share the test she took at UCLA UNIV.

She contacted me to actually tell me that things from my thread have similar outcome to what doctor told her about spinchter relaxation/ coordination and leaky gas. please read carefully. This is our chat.

*PokerFace-13/02/2018*

*Thank you . I really wanna give it a look*



*USER*

*Anorectal manometry study done at UCLA basically shows that I can't fully relax my sphincter muscles, they stay at a 3 or 4 when they should be at 0. The rest of my results are just to do with DNA, fecal testing, and bacteria testing. I'm not sure if you're also interested in that.*



*







*







*PokerFace -13/02/2018*

*So 3 and 4 are what? Contraction ?*

*How does the scale from one to ten ? Or what?*

*They should be at zero when you do what*



*USER*

*So the green bar on top represents a ballon expanding. The green yellow and red area below represent my sphincter. When the ballon (green top) expands, my muscles below are suppose to hit 0 completely. My muscles fail to relax completely when the ballon expands*



*PokerFace -13/02/2018*

*That should translate to resting pressure I guess*

*Which you don't have at zero*

*Hypothetically speaking, spinchter = 0 means anus sealed*

*How accurate are these test? Did they mention?*



*USER*

*At rest I sit at 3-4 when pressure is applied I rest around 1-2. These tests are pretty accurate, this isn't the first time the specialist has seen it but the reasons vary widely of why. This is the second anal/rectal/biofeedback specialist to confirm to as well*



*PokerFace -13/02/2018*

*So the ballon mimic a stool in the rectum? Or the gas?*



*USER*

*I believe it's suppose to mimic stool*



*PokerFace -13/02/2018*

*I kind of imagine it being like that so it quite good to see that pictured*

*I am assuming the 2.4 region is were gas gets released while 0 is where it is held in*



*USER*

*However there is a test after you do called a balloon expulsion test that sort of verifies the problem, to mimic what happens when you poop. I was able to pass the test like a normal person would.*



*PokerFace -13/02/2018*

*Most of us don't have problem pooping*

*I guess*



*USER*

*The explanation given to me was if you constantly flex your muscles in the rectal/sphincter area you numb the nerves which can signal if you need to poop or that gas is going to get released etc and it causes signal malfunctioning to your brain. Every patient is different in what causes it and what their problems are. Since I numb my nerves sometimes I experience incomplete evac*

*No matter how hard you flex the muscles though gas can still escape, that's what both specialists told me. [email protected] weakens the muscle/strains it*



*PokerFace -13/02/2018*

*This would be my theory as well about the numbness*

*That's cool. Did you share this on the forums ?*



*USER*

*Nope I don't participate*



*PokerFace 13/02/2018*

*Do you mind me using your test for future reference? I will keep them anonymous*


----------



## Optimistical

i believe i had similar results to USER, except that the balloon explusion test....i could not expell the balloon normally, in fact i couldn't at all...so i had to turn the nozzle and let out the water so I could release it

and yes, i've been told before that the chronic tension in my pelvic floor was weakening it....this seems to be a story shared by many of us dealing with this issue- this is probably why the PT's i saw mentioned that breathing and stretching were essential components to getting better - like one woman told me to straight up just focus on getting my breathing right for 2 weeks before even doing any exercises. She did biofeedback with me as well, and told me that when I contracted to squeeze the rectum, i didn't seem to relax completely. when i released the squeeze..and thus I would have to do about 3-4 deep breathes before i could do the anal squeeze again. she was very adamant on this.

she also suggested that i do these wall squat things where i breathe in and then hold a fist up to my mouth as if I were blowing up a balloon, and then breathe out while doing the wall squat and squeezing my rectum...supposedly this helped her patients who had problems with like mucous leaking, incomplete evac, or having to constantly wipe after a bm


----------



## Optimistical

Also Poker, i appreciate you sharing your journey and explaining your personal way of getting better. its good that the whole beginner exercise thing is cleared up and ppl now will understand that they need to be doing more to get the kind of results they will want

The more detailed cure/management stories we can collect, the better


----------



## PokerFace

> i believe i had similar results to USER, except that the balloon explusion test....i could not expell the balloon normally, in fact i couldn't at all...so i had to turn the nozzle and let out the water so I could release it
> 
> and yes, i've been told before that the chronic tension in my pelvic floor was weakening it....this seems to be a story shared by many of us dealing with this issue- this is probably why the PT's i saw mentioned that breathing and stretching were essential components to getting better - like one woman told me to straight up just focus on getting my breathing right for 2 weeks before even doing any exercises. She did biofeedback with me as well, and told me that when I contracted to squeeze the rectum, i didn't seem to relax completely. when i released the squeeze..and thus I would have to do about 3-4 deep breathes before i could do the anal squeeze again. she was very adamant on this.
> 
> she also suggested that i do these wall squat things where i breathe in and then hold a fist up to my mouth as if I were blowing up a balloon, and then breathe out while doing the wall squat and squeezing my rectum...supposedly this helped her patients who had problems with like mucous leaking, incomplete evac, or having to constantly wipe after a bm
> 
> Also Poker, i appreciate you sharing your journey and explaining your personal way of getting better. its good that the whole beginner exercise thing is cleared up and ppl now will understand that they need to be doing more to get the kind of results they will want
> 
> The more detailed cure/management stories we can collect, the better


Thanks Oprimistical,
Could you possibly also paste the reply with the excercises you made in the other thread in here too? So people can collect data from this post and have an insight of your regimen? Thanx


----------



## PokerFace

MarianoZab said:


> Anyone knows where is Peter? I wanted to ask him how he is doing but i can´t find his account, neither his posts. What the heck? That was good content.


it seems like Pete99 had no idea that by deleting his own account, all of his post would have disappeared. He says the moderators deleted them so yeah, he had no idea. As far as I know once you delete yourself all of your post disappear. I believe that is a big lose of data out there, especially the thread that was called "A little conclusion about this condition", which had a lot of confrontation and personal details about therapies and more. He also seemes to be taking things way personally, which clearily doesn't help anyone. Jut to answer your question, Mariano


----------



## Guest

Thanks PokerFace, it seems so, too bad. PENGU, i´m happy for you that are also the improvements i have, first they were intermittent and now they are permanent (excepting on the days i mentioned when i was down because over exhaustion), Remember that bad days can and will happen, they are part of the process, just keep it up.

Whereibelong, Pokerface sent me your message, makes me glad to know that we are cool, you know you´ve been helping me since 2013, how can i fight with you? And to my eyes you are the tough man, i just barely survived thanks to the help of my family, without them who knows?


----------



## annie7

stepping in as moderator once again.

mariano.

i deleted your last posted and edited the one before that.

this is a support board. please refrain from attacking other people. that is a violation of the terms of service that you agreed to when you signed on to the board.


----------



## Guest

Annie7, my apologies, i got carried away. I understand, regards. If anyone wonders about content deleted, it was directed to Pete and with some jokes, i didn´t intent to attack him but now i realize that those were bad jokes.

Pete, please don´t be so stubborn, there is a lot of medical proof that both anal sphincters and rest of pelvic floor can be strengthened through exercise. Open your mind, read again the evidence we all posted here.


----------



## annie7

thanks, mariano.


----------



## Guest

I was doing that yesterday but the auto updates of Windows 10 whacked my PC. I hate Windows 10, everything is so automatic and kind of random, even modifying the register didn´t work for my actual pc while it worked fine in the other. Trying again today.


----------



## Guest

I made the account, i tried using one of the invitations link but says it has expired.


----------



## Guest

Done, thanks.


----------



## Guest

Hey Pete, i don´t know if you can read me, man, i´m sorry that you had to went through that much, 12 surgeries most of them pointless, it´s tough, i understand why you are so angry and confused, please comeback, i´m sure we can help you.


----------



## Guest

Pete, i was reading on discord that you opened your mind to Pokerface exercises and started considering them a possible cure, that´s awesome, please comeback with updates man, we need to share this to the world so more affected people has a chance, and hope. Now i know that you are always reading this thread and doing Pokerface exercises so you have no excuse. Try this type of squat, i think it kicks the hell out of the puborectalis and rest of pelvic floor.


----------



## Optimistical

lol @ mariano, im sure pete's gonna love those two posts

he had 1 surgery (LAR) and he tried PF exercises for 4 weeks with no improvement.

he's been exercising 2 months 4 times a week doing a variety of workouts, specifics Im not sure, but kettlebell swings and squats are included supposedly. i dont know how many reps though.

from what i understand, he hopes he will have success with an SNS trial and/or THD sphinkeeper.


----------



## PokerFace

Well at least I'm glad he's joined the sect.
Who knows, he may even get cured


----------



## Sufferer25

Best of luck ghost of petes past that doesnt comment anymore ^-^, Keep on keeping on


----------



## glowinowl

Since I started doing reverse kegels and kettlebells I started farting more. Is this a good sign ?


----------



## PokerFace

yes Cause it means your pelvic floor is able to hold it in for longer


----------



## PokerFace

Guys please keep me updated on results. We need to collect data


----------



## Mariano

I´m the old user MarianoZab (the administrators can check on that, i´m using the same email for registration). The exercises no longer worked, as i feared somehow the muscles of pelvic floor stopped reacting, so my problem is not muscle weakness but nerve, neural, or whatever. Now i´m 15 days post operated with a sacral nerve stimulator and for now is working. I guess that i´m stuck with that thing, remote control included, to the day of my death. however my doc said there is a slim chance that my body regains normal function after several months of using the device.

I remember that when tried electroacupuncture i had promising results for a very short therm so that also help me to choose the SNS.


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there buddy, Im sorry to hear that. Did it just reappeared in a day or did you gradually get back into lg?
Feel free to join us on discord to share your tense story, I have my own channel now because pengu had banned me lol https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------



## Mariano

I was doing grocery shopping when i noticed people complaining sniffing, etc, i thought it wasnt because of me but the same happened later when buying in other places, i went to a publc bath to check and in fact i was pretty loose and leaking a little of moist, so fuck it, that same day i talked to my doc and done. By the way the fuckers of my health coverage didnt cover this so i had to pay from my pocket, at least that did everything much faster, money makes the monkey dance.


----------



## Mariano

I'll be back if anything relevant happens, regards.


----------



## PokerFace

Im sorry about that, man. Stay strong & keep us updated


----------



## edi

Hey Mariano,

Do the device improves your LG?

Regards,

edi


----------



## PokerFace

Mariano Ive been thinking and thinking about your situation. Does the muscles getting used to exercise even make sense? I suspect its hardly a possibility of it being just muscles getting used. I suspect that could be having to deal with some form of dyssinergic control as well? Pelvic floor numbness may be a cause but not the only one...


----------



## Mariano

Maybe. Extend "muscle getting used to..." to "nerves getting used to...", "neurons getting used to...". Physical exercises affect not just muscle, also nerves, neurons. My pelvic floor weakness wasn´t muscle weakness after all, were just muscles that didn´t get the order to work properly? My SNS device seems to prove that. I agree, dyssinergic control or something like that. I´m sure that in some sufferers control can be regained with proper training.

In the end, no surgery (aside from the SNS implant) is needed. If people were doing a normal life and suddenly they start smelling bad, losing farts, etc. without having a physical trauma down there i think is fair to blame the boss (brain) or the ones who deliver the message (nerves).


----------



## Montesanto

Hi Mariano,

this is exactly what I think too - that this is a problem with the nerves wich for some reason don't function well enough for the sphincters. I had so many medical tests which didn't show any real problem and the last proctologist I visited agreed with me that it must be problem with nervous system. Of course every case might be different and different reasons but for me this is the only possiility that's left.

Could you tell me briefly what what the SNS procedure like? What exactly do they do to you?

thanks a lot


----------



## Mariano

Just google other cases with SNS, the only different with me is that i got one week of trial instead of the 2 that are more usual.


----------



## Montesanto

Oh thanks Mariano, I wouldn't have thought of that... I was just curious about how it feels. anyway, good luck.


----------



## Mariano

It doesn´t feel comfy on long periods, trial period was the worst because i couldn´t bath, all day and night with a bulky device attached to the body. After that, no pain at all but when is activated even at lowest settings i feel my legs numbed so i only activate it when doing public stuff, the rest of the day i switch it off. And yes, definitely works on all the perineal area, no smell or leaks if you are asking. Not perfect but infinite times better than a bag. My surgeon told me that it doesn´t work well with wrecked sphincters (unnatural sex does that according to science so don´t do anal, the anus is only for depositions not for sticking dynamite) so for some special people the only chance is the the bag. After 5 or 7 years (can´t remember well what he said) i have to go back to surgery for low battery (replace full device i think) or remove the device for good if some "miracle" happens.


----------



## PokerFace

Lmao dynamite.
Mariano get on discord. I kicked out all the haters. You share the updates than quit if you want https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------



## Mariano

Nice, is better without degenerates, i'll try later, now im working.


----------



## Tabithaj

Quote from earlier in this thread: 
"The explanation given to me was if you constantly flex your muscles in the rectal/sphincter area you numb the nerves which can signal if you need to poop or that gas is going to get released etc and it causes signal malfunctioning to your brain. Every patient is different in what causes it and what their problems are. Since I numb my nerves sometimes I experience incomplete evac

No matter how hard you flex the muscles though gas can still escape, thats what both specialists told me. Constantly flexing weakens the muscle/strains it."

I read the whole thread and this makes the most sense in my case, though not really sure whether it's about actual numbness (caused by altered nerve function) or could the mechanism be something like: hypertonic pelvic floor muscles spasm and somehow make spincter muscles to occasionally open -> gas can pass freely -> no pressure in the rectum -> cannot feel the gas pass.

Most of the time I'm able to feel even really small amounts of gas in the rectum (and hold it in, though it's not as easy as it should -> end up flexing the muscles), but for some reason getting really nervous makes me loose this ability. Happens also once in a while when moving. (Or drunk.) Usually to me feeling _tighter_ down there and unable to properly relax pf muscles makes leaky gas more likely to occur. What is weird is sometimes this problem seems to "switch on or off" really quickly: first there's smell several times is one hour and then I calm down a little and am suddenly again able to feel the gas and hold it.

I wonder whether muscle relaxants would help or not...

Anyway, I think I'll put some more effort on my deep breathing exercises and do some kettlebell workouts and more stretching and see what happens...


----------



## Tabithaj

What? Why were my two last messages removed?


----------



## annie7

the board crashed on 6/8 and unfortunately posts went missing.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/351074-board-crash-missing-posts/

i sent you a PM about this. check your PMs. in the PM i sent you a copy of one of your messages that went missing so you could repost it..


----------



## Tabithaj

Okay, so here is what I wrote earlier:

http://www.chronicle...ns-your-vagina/ This was mentioned earlier, but I too think this woman has a good point here: flexing your biceps muscle back and forth won't do much to it, so why would kegel exercises (flexing pelvic floor back and forth) alone make much of a difference? Though obviously they work to some degree.

Engaging all the deep core muscles together (multifidus, transversus abdominis and pelvic floor muscles) and also engaging hip area muscles might be the key here. Deep core muscles are connected to each other and don't probably function optimally isolated. Balanced hip muscles support and stabilize pelvic area.

Earlier in this thread ( http://www.ibsgroup....le-story/page-9 on this page, message 171 <a>and http://www.ibsgroup....my-whole-story/ on</a> this page, messages 10 and 14) is suggested that pulling in your lower abdomen or arching your lower back should help with holding the gas in. (This works for me to some degree. It causes a bigger "muscle lift in pf than only contracting pf muscles.) I think it's probably actually these deep core muscles you activate with these movements and they again function together with the pelvic floor:

Multifidus -activated e.g. when arching your back

www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-samsung&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=2U8YW5KrO42KmgXv8LvoBA&q=multifidus&oq=multifidus&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-img.12..0l3j0i30l2.2024165.2027967..2028746...0....84.766.10......0....1.......3..41j0i67.QdHbLoDiiiY%3D#imgrc=dBr_eFTiPlHg0M:

Transversus abdominis -activated when pulling in lower abdomen

https://www.google.f...tBPA-ut6jdwTTM:

Lower parts of the multifidus muscle are actually attached to the outside edge of the sacrum. Levator ani (main pf muscle) is attached to the tailbone -> contracting multifidus/ arching your back moves sacrum which I guess causes a little stretch in the levator ani muscle and activates it to contract. (???)

Here is one article about this subject: http://www.hab-it.co...rsus-abdominus/

It states this:

"Now lets focus on the role the TA (transversus abdominis) plays in PF strength. It has been shown that the lower fibers of our TA muscle that lie within our pelvic inlet work closely with our PF muscles, which span the base of our pelvis. Some preliminary studies have even shown that there may be a direct connection of some of the fibers of the PF and TA. Whether or not this is proven to be true one thing we do know is that these two muscles work together as the deepest contraction, the first stabilizers, as the root of our core. "

Maybe pulling in lower abdomen has this ability to activate levator ani muscle because of those connected fibers mentioned in the quote above. Or because they're both connected to the pubic bone and therefore move each other a little. Might even be that since pulling lower abdomen in activates pf to lift up, maintaining a right kind of tension in this area would help to keep the pf higher which again would keep insides of the rectum higher too and stop gas leakage in some cases. Though stuff I found about whether posture of the pelvis affects continence was controversial (or actually it seems to affect pf muscle activity, but not continence).

There are other articles too which suggest that well functioning hip muscles are vital for a functioning pelvic floor as they support it. E.g. in this study they found out that strengthening obturator internus (hip external rotator) muscle also strengthens pelvic floor:

journals.lww.com/jwhpt/Abstract/2016/01000/The_Role_of_the_Obturator_Internus_Muscle_in.3.aspx

Sometimes diaphragm is also stated to be one of the deep core muscles. I found several articles that said that proper (diaphragmatic) breathing helps you to maintain proper intra-abdominal pressure which again stabilizes the core (and again, to maintain proper intra-abdominal pressure your posture should be right). This breathing pattern is also said to activate and relax pelvic floor and transversus abdominis. Conclusion is that stable core, proper intra-abdominal pressure and activating deep core muscles all help with continence. (Deep breathing also calms down autonomic nervous system, but maybe Ill write about that later.)

My personal opinion is that instead of building muscle mass it's probably more important to activate the right muscles and achieve muscle balance by stretching the tight ones and activating the weak ones so that the muscles can function optimally. I think pelvic floor gets too tight in some cases, because pf muscles have to overwork, if some other part of the core is not doing it's job and full body workout could help with this. Correcting your posture/ anterior or posterior pelvic tilt would make sense to me, but I guess there's no proper evidence it helps (?). What might prevent some people from getting benefits from working out (beside the fact that not everybodys incontinence problem is muscle related) might be that theyre simply doing it wrong. When youve learned wrong movement patterns and used them throughout your whole life, starting to work out using those same movement patterns is not going to make a difference. Then of course there's this possibility, that if your problem is simply that your pf muscles are too tight it doesn't even matter so much how you work out, as long as the workout relaxes your muscles.

Ps. If anybody wants to tell me how to make nicer/ shorter links and add pics into the message Ill do so.


----------



## Tabithaj

Since my problem is so much anxiety related and my posture doesn't suck that much (though I have a little anterior pelvic tilt and tightness in groin area, ĺower back and hip flexors, so I guess working out coul help me too) I'm now considering the possibility that the core of my problem might be chronic (mild) hyperventilation, which gets worse whenever I get nervous. When lg gets worse I've also experienced e.g. tingling in my arms and legs, mild bowel cramps and sensation of coldness, which are also symptoms of panic attack and hyperventilation. (I also have some chronic symptoms that might (???) be connected to hyperventilation e.g. visual disturbances.)

Mechanism is something like this: hyperventilation lowers carbondioxide (CO2) level and since carbondioxide is an acid this causes respiratory alkalosis (high pH) in the body "leading to lowered plasma calcium ions and increased nerve and muscle excitability. This explains the other common symptoms of hyperventilation pins and needles, muscle cramps and tetany in the extremities, especially hands and feet." (Quote from Wikipedia.) So if hyperventilation makes your muscles (also smooth muscles, like in the GI-tract and blood vessels) cramp and affects your nerves this would explain why my symptoms which I think are caused by hypertonic pelvic floor dysfunction, can get worse or better so fast -they follow my breathing pattern which again follows my anxiety level.

(I actually read earlier that somebody else was told (by a doctor?) that their lg is related to alkalosis. Couldn't understand it then, but now I do.) Plus other people too have said breathing exercises have helped or even cured them...

I think I've been in a cycle that goes like this: hyperventilation -> physical symptoms and anxiety -> more hyperventilation -> more symptoms. Currently looking for the best deep breathing exercises that wouldn't make me hyperventilate and other ways to calm down autonomous nervous system. Calming down (acivating parasymphatetic nervous system) should also help with digestion.


----------



## Tabithaj

Did I make any sense here? Just wanted to say that if your symptoms are caused by hypertonic pelvic floor and hyperventilating makes your pelvic floor muscles cramp even more, all you need to do is breath slower. It might even relax your gut too.

Okay, now I think I'll stop spamming here for a while and go back to my life testing these theories...


----------



## Tabithaj

Yes. I tried "normal" deep breathing exercises, but they often make me dizzy, which I guess is caused by low CO2, so now I'm practicing Buteyko. Did you find it to be helpful?

I searched how hyperventilation affects GI-tract and actually found this legit looking book about pelvic pain and pelvic floor dysfunction that has pretty similar ideas I wrote about, though when it comes to breathing exercises it seems pretty much concentrate on treating pain:

books.google.fi/books?id=nJphf0xFcIMC&pg=PA199&lpg=PA199&dq=hyperventilation+colonic+tone&source=bl&ots=TV-ziNj3iz&sig=-NwPVnxPlD654BIqgWWD5tqR10Y&hl=fi&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiD7pvpk9HbAhWEK5oKHTQ6AcEQ6AEwCXoECAgQAQ#v=onepage&q=hyperventilation%20colonic%20tone&f=false

There's also info about connection between your posture and breathing and I found I most likely have this "posterior pelvic crossed syndrome": www.google.com/search?q=pelvic+crossed+syndrome&client=ms-android-samsung&source=android-browser&prmd=ivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiw5KnQmtTbAhWFx6YKHWcBDHgQ_AUICSgB&biw=360&bih=512#imgrc=-hL2b0Eql03bGM:
And noticed that if I correct my posture (by activating transversus abdominis and straightening my upper back) my pf muscles move more while breathing.


----------



## Vivi_i_vivi

Hello everyone,

I recently realized that I have LG. I believe the reason for my Leaky Gas stem from Coffee, stress, and anxiety. During the month of February, I was drinking a lot of ice coffee at night, I am 21 years old college student who used to work full time during early part of the year. It was so stressful being a full-time worker and full-time student at the same. By the way, I live in NYC and having this disease is really a pain in the a$$. Anyway, one night after work I got a medium Ice coffee, I drank it all out before getting on the bus. The bus ride from my previous job to my house was 20 minutes maximum. While on the bus, I realized that I had to pee really badly; like really bad. We all know that when you drink coffee you tend to have to pee or a have BM. Then, I look over a man that was sitting next to me and I noticed he was covering his nose. At the time, I did not put two and two together until I was sitting on the train going to my college then I noticed a man cover his nose again then a little boy. Oh boy, I was so embarrassed. I was that girl people would compliment my scent and comment how good I smelled. Oh, how my life has turned upside down in a blinked of an eye. I thought it is was my perfume or my body odor, so stop wearing perfume or fancy lotion. And then the problem when away or so I thought. Just like some people leaky gas, I do not smell anything but others around me do. Weird?! for three months I thought it was my body odor, until final weeks of college the Leaky Gas situation came back. The before class I was up all night drink coffee and trying to finish my final assignment. I was sitting on the train on my way to my college again, I notice people were saying that it stinks and holding their noses. At this point in time, I was just too embarrassed to even go to class; so I turn back to go home. I emailed my professor explaining that I had a stomach virus. My summer is mess up because of this disease. The worst part is my family does not smell anything. My mom thinks I am going crazy and being paranoid. I have become extremely depressed. I do not want to hang out with family or friend.

The funny thing is that my poop does not stink, so why do my farts? I am confused. Anyway, Pokerface I have to thank you because I started the exercises I notice a difference, however, I realized that I have to more consistent with the exercises. I am planning exercising this summer before the fall semester start. I am also planning on doing yoga, mastering breathing, and balancing my chakras. I have to conquer this issue before it conquered me.


----------



## PokerFace

Tabitha I was building muscle mass because I had none left due to my vegan diet. As a stated in my very first post, the problem with lg is related to some form of brain-as$ dyssinergia. Muscle loss is a conseguence of such non-use of said muscles.
Recently I discovered that inflammation probably has a role in anal canal walls and their lever of continence
But yeah all of what youve said is correct and it has been repeated for months , even years. The problem is the fixing of such problems, because altering a brain function is not easy.
Not for everyone at least


----------



## Tabithaj

PokerFace: Maybe, if this co2/ hyperventilation theory is accurate, correcting that [email protected] dysfunction wouldn't be so complicated. Yes, not every anxious person experiences this, so maybe inflammation has a role too, though at least my situation alters so quickly it must be about something else too. I know I'm repeating stuff. What I'm trying to do is putting things together and back up the theories that make most sense, since there are so many which doesn't. What kind of breathing exercises did you do?

Pengu: thanks, but I don't want to join discord, at least not for now. I prefer checking this forum whenever I feel so. Anyway, couldn't your hiatal hernia be surgically threated? Not really sure though would that help with your diaphragm...

Vivi_i_vivi: My family too thinks I'm going crazy, it even seems that I smell this more likely myself than they do. I've actually heard a couple of times uknown people in public arguing whether it smells like sh*t or not, so it seems like all of them don't notice it neither. So weird. But don't be desperite, your chances to recover should be good, cause your problem seems to be stress related. For me this went horrible under stress. Now I'm most of the time much better physically, but still fighting to not to start panicking and ending up back to that anxiety -symptoms - anxiety circle every time I smell something/ someone else seems to smell sth.


----------



## Mariano

Whereibelong, wherever you are, i want you to know that... i understand, i forgive you. I only wish you the best. that the spring of life be as generous to you as it is with me, farewell child.


----------



## Ghostringer

PokerFace said:


> AH!
> 
> I GOT THE RIGHT MUSCLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked so damn hard and I've figured out what causes leaky gas.
> 
> I've been working in doing this moviment alone and noticed it does indeed hold gas in. FOR GOOD. and with no fatigue!
> 
> I FREAKING GOT IT!
> 
> CAUSE OF LEAKY GAS: we do not squeeze properly when holding in one and in the long run the muscle disappears.
> 
> Damn easy.
> 
> After much time spent training I isolated the responsible muscle. Please look at paintings closely.
> 
> It is really damn easy. NO IDEA WHY OR WHEN WE QUIT DOING IT.
> 
> So this is the area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The area again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the posture that grows the muscle. You don't have to do much. Arch your back in this position as often as you can during the day. Do it when you feel gas, do it when you stand, just DO IT. In 3 days you will grow your muscle back. Belly out, ass out and up. You can place your hands on your hips. THIS WILL GET YOUR UPPER (VERY UPPER) GLUTEUS BACK.
> 
> TRY! exagerate the movement, do not just try it, you have to get this funny position where you have your as$ standing out like that.
> 
> Give it 2-3 days and place your hand between the upper section of your buttocks. It will get squeezed with that movement alone.
> 
> HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:
> 
> *Is there any way to see the images? I would like to attempt thanks*


----------



## PokerFace

I had no idea the image would disappear. That sucks.
Im gonna look up for something similar and post them. But its basically che coccyge muscle


----------



## Tabithaj

I've been considering the possibility this is primarily nerve related problem and possibly the main reason why intensive muscle workout helped here, was that it helped to destress...

Anyway what supports this:
-For many, symptoms are anxiety related and/ or start and stop suddenly, which means there shouldn't be severe muscle loss or other anatomical issues in these cases
-Case of Mariano, who got better immediately (am I right?) after getting SNS (this might also explain why workout helped in his case only for a while: maybe the same workout wasn't intensive enough for good "destressing" after a while
-chemicals (drugs, nutritional supplements like magnesium, foods, alcohol) seem to have an effect
+most people here have IBS, I think, and it's officially about gut flora dysbiosis and altered nerve function

Then again my perspective is my own case, which is overactive bowel and some sort of occasional sensory loss/ impairment in my @ss + a bunch of other symptoms that are very much likely to be nerve related. Haven't really experienced this symptom where you _can_ feel the gas pass, but cannot stop it, but it makes sense that one could be simply about wrong movement patterns...

Wet spots also a mystery for me (haven't experienced it, instead I got goosebumps on my @ss), but could it actually be sweat..? I think some sort of nerve dysfunction could be related to inadequate sweating and goosebumps also.


----------



## PokerFace

I think the farting muscle looses its strength so it doesnt hold gas anymore, simple as that. If you start using it (activate with exercise or whatever) and then use it everytime you feel gas should make it work again. Most of us makes absolutely no movement at all when gas approaches... how is that ok?
Lower abs and core & legs will wake it up a little, but you need to use it and combine it with ias reflex muscle to achieve gas continence


----------



## PokerFace

Update:

We have 4 more users who had significant reduction of lg with these ias relaxation techniques on lg Ward chat

Seems like no one ever shares actual data so I felt like updating this on here too

It could be really all about anal re-education for some, like me, so there is hope for you guys, where all other medical tests fail. Just try out all this anal spinchter relaxation/rieducation, and dont forget the toning of the muscles prior to that

https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------



## Montesanto

Hi Pokerface, how are you doing with your tumor? Are you having any surgery?


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there, I should get surgery on the first week of October so still no news. Thanx for asking


----------



## Mariano

Fantastic! I just read on Poker Discord that a girl solved all symptoms after some time of doing this exercises and some hypopressives and stretches, It can take less or more time, there is going to be a lot of ups and downs but they work and the results seems to be permanent for now.

As for me, i´m still doing them but every 2 or 3 days i haven´t turned on the SNS implant this year plus some weeks. I´m convinced that it was a waste of money, time and health, despair got me that time, i wasn´t patient and mentally strong enough..About social life, doing completely normal.


----------



## PokerFace

Thats great Mariano . Im so happy you finally have a normal life . Yeah the whole Dyssinergia thing (I think lg finally has a name and this is it) can be solved with a lot of work with the brain and the muscle. No one says its easy, but one has to be devoted to that and do it for weeks, months... as much as it takes


----------



## Mariano

Another hard and solid scientific evidence indicating how the exercises facilitated by Poker, and other related, have effect on the pelvic floor strength.

https://www.nursingcenter.com/journalarticle?Article_ID=3408935&Journal_ID=1133308&Issue_ID=3408902

I hope this comment is not offensive to the Gestapo officers.


----------



## Mariano

Update, big update. I´ll try to make it short and simple. Last weekend smell and gas incontinence came back, after a session of mountain bike of 6 hours, but also got worse a pain i always had, a pain that started almost at the same time as my smell problem, a pain in my right leg, and the ass, rectum. That pain got better after prolonged time in bed, but started to get worse and worse as i elevated my mountain bike training intensity.

This Monday i managed to get an appointment with a kinesiologist on the same day, i was still smelling bad so i apologized and explained about my problems, my pain in the leg and ass. He just asked me to lay face down on the floor, he palpated really hard all my butt, asked me to turn face up and did some rotations movements, extensions, etc. with bot of my legs. Then he started to focus on my right leg, some stretches i never did, and a little of strength exercises. Next day i was feeling awesome again, the pain was tolerable, and again zero smell and gas incontinence.

What he told me i have? *Piriformis syndrome*, both of my piriformis muscle were hard and contracted almost like a ball, messing with my nerves, specially sciatic and pudendal, why squats and kettlebell swings worked so well with me? Because in the way i did them somehow i stretched that muscle and engaged the other muscles letting the piriformis "rest". Yesterday i saw him again, measured my leg range movements and said that both of my piriformis are abnormally short as the lateral rotation of the legs are extremely limited.

By the way, prior to that i got removed the sns device, i wasn´t using it, and i never liked having that kind of things in my body. I want to do an mri focused on the gluteal muscles and nerves to see if the doctors can see anything unusual related to the the piriformis.

So, on the bad side, no more mountain bike for me, at least not for serious. And no, i didn´t develop this with mountain bike since the symptoms and limited mobility (i always had problems with that rotations in sports like soccer, i was hard as a tree) were present before.










https://boneandspine.com/piriformis-syndrome/


----------



## Montesanto

Hi Mariano, could you tell more about why you removed the SNS? It wasnt working or was it giving you trouble? Im thinking about getting it. Thanks a lot


----------



## hopefulperson

montesanto, the sns implant is more for pain management, it has not much to do in terms of controlling nerves and muscles. The vibrations rock the nerves sending feel good medication to the area directly. So if youre like me and have a desire to get it to control your pelvic floor it will have little to no effect in that manner.


----------



## Mariano

Montesanto said:


> Hi Mariano, could you tell more about why you removed the SNS? It wasnt working or was it giving you trouble? Im thinking about getting it. Thanks a lot


I wasn´t using it, i got him because i messed up with the exercises being lazy, doing them in the wrong days, skipping days, even weeks, so when i had that relapse i went for the implant, it worked. And yes, it´s indicated for urinary and fecal incontinence so it´s an option for almost everyone. The trial phase is not that expensive, depending the country of course, and can be done without major inconveniences by most, the trial phase will not lie, if it works it works, if it doesn´t it doesn´t, the effects are immediate,at most can take 2 or 3 days to be noted.

I removed it because i can´t do MRI with it (i wan´t to see my piriformis and all that area) and i hated going around with a remote in my pocket, and since eventually i resumed the exercises and i did them correctly, not skipping days and never to the point of extenuation and also i started to take it more easy with my job so i guess that helped too and back to normal. Like i said, i have relapses when i do activities that are too aggressive to the butt area (no jokes).

https://www.neuromodulation.com/sns_fecal_incontinence

EDIT There are a lot of tests that i never did, my docs never mentioned it and i never read about them here (at least i don´t remember), electromyography of anal sphincters, there are a lot of variants and different names so you will have to google it if you are interested, pudendal nerve motor latency test, etc.


----------



## rageagainstitall

I'm not saying this to anyone in particular, just confirming some things.

1. We're all anxious & on high alert.

"Imagine anxiety on a scale from 1 to 10, where 1 is relaxation and 10 is complete and utter terror. People that undergo traumatic events or experience severe anxiety experience a *raised baseline*, which is when they can never get their number down to 1, 2, or 3. In a way, *they are always living with an anxiety of 6, 7, or 8 on the scale.*

Because the body is so adaptive,* it adjusts to match that baseline.* That means when you're experiencing a 6, 7, or 8 on the anxiety scale - which would normally signify a considerable amount of anxiety -* they feel as though they're actually relaxed*. Their mind has adjusted to reduce anxiety symptoms at this level." https://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/causes/noises

2. At least in my case, I've held my external sphincter muscle tight for the past 12 years, so much so that the gas leaks out b/c the muscle's lost its power. Since it was always tight, when the gas came, it wasn't strong enough to stop it. It didn't even recognize it b/c it was on high alert at all times. The only time I let my sphincter rest was at night when I was asleep, & then and only then, didn't I leak any gas.

3. Like Poker Face has already said deep breathing & meditation will help you relax that sphincter muscle. You'll instantly know the difference when you let go of it.

4. We need to rebuild the external sphincter muscle through exercise, & we need to shrink the amygdala (our anxiety/fear center). I'm trying mindfulness, meditation, & yoga b/c there's scientific evidence from numerous sources that confirms that in 8 weeks the amygdala can and will shrink.

I'm including links to some simple exercises, and the mindfulness research. It's really quite fascinating. <3 May we all recover soon!

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/what-does-mindfulness-meditation-do-to-your-brain/?redirect=1

https://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/causes/noises

https://www.wikihow.com/Relax-Your-Sphincter-Muscle

https://www.uhb.nhs.uk/Downloads/pdf/PiSphincterExercisesBowelControlProblems.pdf


----------



## Mariano

Confirmed, nerve problems, and Pokerface exercises affects it directly, my doc told me to continue exercising, and i have to avoid a specific position while doing bicycle, sleeping, etc. that´s why i had the relapses. A surgery can be made but is not worthy, my quality of life is great, i just have to take care avoiding that position. It´s amazing how a simple nerve issue can wack a life.

I´ll put more info and even a video and photos of my last test but not here since the moderators might find them offensive and useless.

Even if in the future i have to do that surgery, this is my last message here, i took and gave what was necessary, bye all.


----------



## Greenleaf

What position are you talking about? Can you be more specific?


----------



## annie7

Mariano said:


> I´ll put more info and even a video and photos of my last test but not here since the moderators might find them offensive and useless.


mariano

you can post your info, video and photos here--no problem. i'm sure the other members will find them helpful.


----------



## hopefulperson

For all you people wondering about the cliffhanger, in discord he stated he has piriformis syndrome.

His statement on discord...
[background=#36393f]Done, Piriformis syndrome confirmed (but the pudendal is not affected by it) and also spinal cord spinal cord compression (maybe injury). I have to avoid curving the spine, my doc said that´s likely the reason for the relapses, when i get tired without realizing it i tend to curve the back like crazy, working, bicycling, seating in front the pc, etc. that would explain the relapses. Something like this.[/size][/background]

Essentially just about proper posture caused him to relapse. The end, no significant secret technique or position, just correct posture.

Hey annie youre telling mariano he can post all that but when i tried to import an image from imgur i had it would not allow me to do so saying extension was not allowed. I tried to research which ones exactly were allowed but I could not find anything, Is this something thats only accredited to people who have been here for a lengthy period of time and all that?


----------



## annie7

thanks, Hopefulperson, for telling us about the cliffhanger. much appreciated, especially since not everyone here in on the Discord.

for some reason, it is now harder to post pics here on the board than it was previously. we had a discussion on that in the "website help" forum:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/353358-how-do-i-post-a-picture-with-topic/#entry1450114

you can post links to the pics, though. hope this helps.


----------

